# TBT's Second Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Jeremy

*Update:  The hunt has finally ended!  I hope you all had fun!  Scroll down for the answers and see how to convert your leftover eggs to bells.*​
Welcome to the Second Annual Bell Tree Easter Egg Hunt!  I'm your host, Zipper T. Jeremy.  This year, you will be searching TBT for four different types of eggs, which you will redeem through links hidden in many different places.  These eggs will enable you to buy limited-time egg collectibles in our seasonal Easter shop!  Or you may use them for the sole purpose of showing off your egg-wits.  More eggs will be added throughout the event, on Saturday and Sunday.  However, some eggs cannot be found after time has passed.  All eggs, besides puzzle eggs, will say something such as "You found an egg!" and contain a link that will give you one egg.

*Please remember not to work with others to find the eggs. Please do not post hints to help people. * That would ruin the point of the egg hunt. However, you may gift egg collectibles after buying them.

*Egg Types To Find With Your Egg-wits
*A box without hinges, key or lid, yet golden treasure inside is hid.

*Clue*:  Use the clue to find the egg somewhere on TBT
*Puzzle*: Use the clue to construct the code.  Use all caps and no spaces/symbols.  http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
*For Sale*: You must purchase these eggs.
*Must Find*: These eggs have no clue, you must discover them on your own.  The table below shows you part of the code so you can keep track of which one it is after you find it.  It is not a clue.

*Egg Collectibles To Purchase With Your Eggs*
The following egg collectibles may be purchased with your eggs from the shop.






*Egg Clues To Help With Your Egg-wits*

*Egg**First sighting **Eggs are gone **Type**Fun clue! *Egg 1Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTApr 20 1:00 PM EDTClueOne red jay sang to another, but it isn't a birdEgg 2Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTNeverFor Sale
Egg 3Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTNeverClue500 quacks unleashed an authoritative responseEgg 4Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTApr 20 12:00 PM EDTClueThese proletarian ideas will never be stockedEgg 5Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTApr 20 5:00 PM EDTMust Find(For your records: the code starts with "EA")Egg 6Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTNeverPuzzlehttp://belltreeforums.com/easter/egg.mp3Egg 7Apr 19 12:00 PM EDTNeverClueTBTers are TBTing, but it's not on the forumEgg 8Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverClueNot all neighbors come from nightmaresEgg 9Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverClueThe family plans its next moveEgg 10Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverPuzzleLeave luck to heaven, but leave this holiday to a secular alternativeEgg 11Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverClueThe answer to an egg old questionEgg 12Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverClueThe merchants bring garments and tapestries to us from foreign landsEgg 13Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverPuzzleThe old leaf sits by the waterEgg 14Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverClueOut of site and out of mind, yet hits close to home nonethelessEgg 15Apr 19 8:00 PM EDTNeverClueA tool used to measure how long a user can go without being bannedEgg 16Apr 20 1:00 AM EDTNeverPuzzleIn a past age, a mysterious being once presented a valuable gift to the town's gardenerEgg 17Apr 20 1:00 AM EDTNeverPuzzleThey hunt for treats in a part of the park, but the hunters are also the hunted.Egg 18Apr 20 1:00 AM EDTNeverClueA place of solitude for those who need to let it goEgg 19Apr 20 8:30 PM EDTNeverClueThis easter egg hunt isn't the only game you're playingEgg 20Apr 20 8:30 PM EDTNeverPuzzleTown's representative to the hostile meet upEgg 21Apr 20 11:30 PM EDTNeverClueTheir newest weapon, concealed in a dark blue stormEgg 22Apr 20 11:30 PM EDTNeverClueThe lost visitor sends a message for help, but there is no immediate answer

_*Thanks for playing!*_​

*Answers*

*Egg**Type**Fun clue! **Fun answer! **Brilliant clue writer! (who to be mad at)**# of found eggs!*Egg 1ClueOne red jay sang to another, but it isn't a birdJeremy's VM to Justin.  Admins are red and both names start with J. Jeremy294Egg 2For Sale
Zipper T's post in the egg hunt thread sold an egg for 15 bells.Jeremy581Egg 3Clue500 quacks unleashed an authoritative responseLast year, all of the mods posted at once in Quick Before The Mods Come after 500 posts were reached.Jeremy337Egg 4ClueThese proletarian ideas will never be stockedThe TBT Collectible ideas thread.Jeremy231Egg 5Must Find(For your records: the code starts with "EA")This one was found in the sub links of the New Posts tab.Jeremy371Egg 6Puzzlehttp://belltreeforums.com/easter/egg.mp3The answer is TOTAKA.  Kazumi Totaka is the composer for Animal Crossing and other Nintendo games.  The tune is his famous "Totaka's Song," which is hidden in every game he has composed for including K.K. Slider tracks.  It is often hidden as an _easter egg_ in his games.Jeremy288Egg 7ClueTBTers are TBTing, but it's not on the forumThe IRC's topic was changed to show the link for this egg.Jeremy394Egg 8ClueNot all neighbors come from nightmaresA nightmare is a type of dream.  "Dreamies" are desired neighbors in New Leaf.  The looking for villager thread was home to this egg.Jeremy449Egg 9ClueThe Family plans its next moveThe family, as in a mafia family.  TBT's mafia games are planned in this thread.Jeremy348Egg 10PuzzleLeave luck to heaven, but leave this holiday to a secular alternativeThe answer is BUNNYDAY.  Nintendo roughly translates to "leave luck to heaven."  Heaven is a religious concept, but Nintendo uses secular alternatives for holiday names in Animal Crossing.  Bunny Day is their name for Easter.Jeremy242Egg 11ClueThe answer to an egg old questionThe actual phrase is "an age old question," referring to the pinned age poll in Brewster's Cafe.Thunder332Egg 12ClueThe merchants bring garments and tapestries to us from foreign landsThe description of the board Able Sisters: From Other Sites contains the link for this egg.Jeremy334Egg 13PuzzleThe old leaf sits by the water."New Leaf" in Animal Crossing: New Leaf may refer to the player becoming a new mayor.  So the old leaf is Tortimer, who retired to the islandJeremy272Egg 14ClueOut of site and out of mind, yet hits close to home nonetheless.ACNewLeaf.com is out of site because it's a separate website and it's out of mind because it hasn't been updated very much recently.  It hits close to home because its button on the forum is near the Home button.Thunder444Egg 15ClueA tool used to measure how long a user can go without being bannedA tool to measure is a ruler.  This clue points to the rules thread.Thunder454Egg 16PuzzleIn a past age, a mysterious being once presented a valuable gift to the town's gardenerThe answer is FARLEY.  Farley was a being that gave you a golden axe after keeping a perfect town in the original Animal Crossing game.Jeremy173Egg 17PuzzleThey hunt for treats in a part of the park, but the hunters are also the hunted.SWEETDAY is the answer.  Animal Crossing: Sweet Day is a mini-game in Nintendoland where the players hunt for candy, but are also hunted by another player in the game.Jeremy104Egg 18ClueA place of solitude for those who need to let it goLet It Go is a song from the movie Frozen.Justin256Egg 19ClueThis easter egg hunt isn't the only game you're playingYou are also playing the games in the "Currently Playing?" thread.Thunder255Egg 20PuzzleTown's representative to the hostile meet upThe answer is VILLAGER, Animal Crossing's character in the new Super Smash Bros. games.Jeremy133Egg 21ClueTheir newest weapon, concealed in a dark blue stormThunder becomes a moderator.  Similar to egg 1, blue refers to mods.Jeremy82Egg 22ClueThe lost visitor sends a message for help, but there is no immediate answerGuests often send emails through the Contact Us page, but Jeremy takes a while to respond to them if at all.Jeremy149

*Transfer Your Leftover Eggs to Bells*
Click "Currency" in the top bar, click your eggs, and input the amount of eggs you want to convert to bells.  1 egg is worth 10 bells.

*Additional Credits*
lynn105 - made banner
Thunder - made collectibles


----------



## Lassy

Yes! Can't wait!


----------



## BellGreen

inb4 all spam posts!


----------



## Flop

WEEE


----------



## LeilaChan

Awesome<3


----------



## Heisenberg

Neat


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

-removed-


----------



## Blizzard

Before I pay 15 bells, is this legit?


----------



## Heisenberg

Wow Jake I'd like my 100 bells back -_-


----------



## Chessa

Thanks for another fun event!


----------



## Hot

That's probably the only egg I'll get. 
Oh well.


----------



## Coni

this is fun! yay n_n


----------



## Kammeh

Jake. said:


> sounds fun
> 
> (Purchasable content)



D: I WANT MY BELLS BACK!


----------



## Nerd House

Heisenberg said:


> Wow Jake I'd like my 100 bells back -_-




Same. Thats a scam.


----------



## Jacob4

Jake. said:


> sounds fun
> 
> (Purchasable content)



*OI, I WANT MY 100 BELLS BACK!!!*


----------



## iamnothyper

T____T likewise


----------



## LeilaChan

Same bells back.


----------



## BellGreen

People actually fell for Jake's scam?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Jake. said:


> sounds fun
> 
> (Purchasable content)



You are a very naughty boy!


----------



## Kammeh

BellBringerGreen said:


> People actually fell for Jake's scam?



Didn't think anything would happen since I don't have 1 million TBT x'D


----------



## iamnothyper

BellBringerGreen said:


> People actually fell for Jake's scam?



my first easter event so i didnt know that button really worked >___>


----------



## cIementine

*I accidentally clicked on Jake's tab whilst scrolling. I want my bells back and now.*


----------



## LeilaChan

Yep I accidently clicked it too mistaking it for Zipper.


----------



## Jeremy

Do not click any of Jake's bell charges by the way.


----------



## Heisenberg

Jeremy I'm disappointed that you didn't put an egg in your spoiler.


----------



## LeilaChan

Jeremy said:


> Do not click any of Jake's bell charges by the way.



Please can you help return my bells


----------



## cIementine

Jeremy said:


> Do not click any of Jake's bell charges by the way.



*Gee thanks for warning us Jer*


----------



## jasa11

what a ****** scammer


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Jeremy said:


> Do not click any of Jake's bell charges by the way.



Too late, though I knew better


----------



## JoJoCan

sounds fun

(Purchasable content)


----------



## Le Ham

Egg 21?


----------



## Gandalf

lol best tbt moment of 2014. 

I'd like to thank everyone that clicked it for making my night.


----------



## frosting

so that's it, we're out 100 tbt because we didn't know? shady as hell tbh.


----------



## FireNinja1

HAHAHA

I clicked it, but I only had 27 bells w/ me so I could pay up for his scam hah


----------



## JoJoCan

(Purchasable content)


----------



## FireNinja1

Can someone tell me how to do that? xD


----------



## JoJoCan

I cant make a push butten?

(Purchasable content)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I cant make a push butten?

(Purchasable content)


----------



## cIementine

FireNinja1 said:


> Can someone tell me how to do that? xD



*Do you mean save us all? Because you're my boyfriend and it's cliche that you save meee.
*


----------



## Jeremy

If you got stuck on #1, you may have to try again because I had to fix something.


----------



## Lassy

Oh guys D:
never fall for that, I didn't click Jake's thing, should've warned.


----------



## sej

How many eggs do you have to find?


----------



## toastia

jhow do you make purchasable content


----------



## Macaron126

Wow I actually got the First Egg Clue uvu;

I'm so slow at these kind of things x.x

This is really fun by the way


----------



## sej

Where are the clues D: How do you find clues D:


----------



## JoJoCan

Prin said:


> jhow do you make purchasable content



yea


----------



## bocho

4 times  I have gotten a notice.. you found an egg!,  but I only have 2 eggs


----------



## Zura

Yay i got three


----------



## BellGreen

SejxTwiggy said:


> Where are the clues D: How do you find clues D:



The clues are in the main thread...?


----------



## sej

Oh, I can't figure then out. Lol i'm blind


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy said:


> If you got stuck on #1, you may have to try again because I had to fix something.


Oh that's why I got stuck, now I've found it xD


----------



## JoJoCan

Restore Auto Saved Content


----------



## JellyDitto

Where are the eggs? O:< Btw, that zipper t. bunny thing actually works.


----------



## Kirito

This is going to be a fun event


----------



## Macaron126

I don't really get the "clue" eggs o.o


----------



## Caius

I'm done with your BS jer.


----------



## BellGreen

Omg I found the quacks egg


----------



## amemome

i can't tell how to enter the egg codes on the page...


----------



## Eazel

BellBringerGreen said:


> Omg I found the quacks egg



i thought we needed to get 500 quacks first?


----------



## Chessa

Those eggs are really hard to find!


----------



## Heisenberg

Don't tell guys, that's the point of the hunt


----------



## Eazel

Just got the first clue! ~


----------



## Macaron126

Woah I figured the quacks one out x3


----------



## BellGreen

Macaron126 said:


> Woah I figured the quacks one out x3



Lol it's so clever when you find out


----------



## jasa11

ARGH SO HARD


----------



## Caius

if you all start posting hints here, they're gonna be deleted and I'm gonna be mad. Protip: don't


----------



## BungoTheElf

omg can you guys stop giving hints did you read the op??



> *Please remember not to work with others to find the eggs. Please do not post hints to help people*.


----------



## BellGreen

Lassy said:


> NONONONONO.
> EDIT THIS IMMEDIATELY.
> I'm reporting you right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> remove. SERIOUSLY.


Edit your quote, people can still see it if you have it quoted lol


----------



## Kildor

Lassy said:


> NONONONONO.
> EDIT THIS IMMEDIATELY.
> I'm reporting you right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> remove. SERIOUSLY.




Edit that quote NAO.


----------



## Eazel

Lassy said:


> NONONONONO.
> EDIT THIS IMMEDIATELY.
> I'm reporting you right now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> remove. SERIOUSLY.



what egg was that for? like um.


----------



## Lassy

Oops. Just edited :B


----------



## Nerd House

Can we get warnings/suspensions for the people running scams during this event?

AKA Jake's 100 Bells thing, and Vaati's YOU FOUND AN EGG in his signature? It's not cute or funny.


----------



## radical6

so confused by the quack one..ill go thru all the posts to find it ):


----------



## Beary

How does this work?! o-o

Talk about overreacting.. ^ (Reds post)


----------



## Caius

Adol the Red said:


> Can we get warnings/suspensions for the people running scams during this event?
> 
> AKA Jake's 100 Bells thing, and Vaati's YOU FOUND AN EGG in his signature? It's not cute or funny.



I'll suspend til after the event if I have to.


----------



## Ashtot

Adol the Red said:


> Can we get warnings/suspensions for the people running scams during this event?
> 
> AKA Jake's 100 Bells thing, and Vaati's YOU FOUND AN EGG in his signature? It's not cute or funny.



It's pretty funny.


----------



## Cudon

Huh. This is extremely lame.


----------



## reyy

never gonna find an egg apart from da ones i have ;; so hard ;;


----------



## toastia

Where do you purchase the eggs?


----------



## Nerd House

Zr388 said:


> I'll suspend til after the event if I have to.



Thanks. Glad to see someone else understands.


----------



## Zura

5 eggs woot! Dont look at my sig!


----------



## BellGreen

Vaati said:


> 5 eggs woot! Dont look at my sig!



Lol I know you're trying to be funny but you're not =p


----------



## toastia

I've just gotten 3 eggs


----------



## Eazel

okie. i found 500 quacks but i can't find the egg.
woop woop. 
this will take a while.


----------



## Zura

BellBringerGreen said:


> Lol I know you're trying to be funny but you're not =p



Those stinkers! They took the egg out of my sig


----------



## reyy

i'm so stuck ;;


----------



## Chessa

I just found the first clue egg  
And people really, it's more fun if you find them yourself


----------



## Mayaa

How do you do the puzzle ones. I donut get it. ;m;


----------



## Zura

Yay they put it back!


----------



## BellGreen

I found the proletarian egg, that one took me the longest so far.


----------



## toastia

That is not funny -_-


----------



## f11

Wait, so the are 22 eggs in total to find?


----------



## radical6

BellBringerGreen said:


> I found the proletarian egg, that one took me the longest so far.



thats like the first one i found omg it was easy. i have an idea of where the last one is but like i dont see it..and i know the quacks egg is referring to something but idk where ok ):


----------



## fleaofdeath

Woo 7 eggs c:


----------



## Cudon

How do we even complete these goshdarn clues? <-< uh i hate hate hate events like this.


----------



## Liseli

Well great. I just spent 110 TBT bells on eggs. THANK YOU VERY MUCH : A :.


----------



## toastia

i think i know what the first clue is hinting at


----------



## Eazel

Liseli said:


> Well great. I just spent 110 TBT bells on eggs. THANK YOU VERY MUCH : A :.



where?


----------



## jasa11

omg wat is it


----------



## Mayaa

I got 1,3,4 and 5 so far, I think.


----------



## Nerd House

I've found all but the Quack and MP3 ones so far.


----------



## Coni

im not even sure which one i have x_x


----------



## oath2order

A quote from Jamie/Zr388 from Mumble:

One person has already been banned for ruining the event. If you are going to sell eggs, give away hints, give away eggs, or ruin the event for other people when there is actual effort going in for searching for them, then I am not afraid to give an infraction or suspend the account until the event is over. Happy Easter!


----------



## jasa11

I only got 3 eggs so far


----------



## Mary

I just… No idea.


----------



## Mayaa

I don't get the mp3 one, omg help.


----------



## Lassy

Got egg 5 and 7 to find /o/


----------



## Eazel

Adol the Red said:


> I've found all but the Quack and MP3 ones so far.



sameee doe


----------



## Flop

DDD


----------



## Lassy

oath2order said:


> A quote from Jamie/Zr388 from Mumble:
> 
> One person has already been banned for ruining the event. If you are going to sell eggs, give away hints, give away eggs, or ruin the event for other people when there is actual effort going in for searching for them, then I am not afraid to give an infraction or suspend the account until the event is over. Happy Easter!


Ah that's good


----------



## Mayaa

Never mind, just need the last three.


----------



## BlueLeaf

I still need the 5th egg! It's pretty hard without any hints of any kind.


----------



## Chessa

If I only knew what the mp3 was...... but I will find out......I will.....really


----------



## KatTayle

Ugh I'm so dumb I've only found 2 and 7 (at least I think those are the ones). I can't figure out the others though, too bad you can't get hints


----------



## Eazel

Help us with the MP3 Jer~~


----------



## Beary

I haven't found any.

*cries in a dark corner*


----------



## Cariad

I got 5!


----------



## Ashtot

Prin said:


> i think i know what the first clue is hinting at



gj


----------



## f11

just 2 more left!


----------



## Cariad

I just can't find the mp3 one...


----------



## Mary

MissNoodle said:


> I just can't find the mp3 one...



Me neither. I know i've heard it before. But where?


----------



## Chessa

I still need the quack and the mp3 one......they are hard!


----------



## Byngo

Bad memories of the lantern are occurring... :c


----------



## Chessa

Mary said:


> Me neither. I know i've heard it before. But where?



I have the exact same feeling hahaha


----------



## LyraVale

I love this idea, but I feel like the only people who get it are the ones who are old-timers on the site. :/
Not complaining for hints, just wish there was a better explanation on how to do this...


----------



## FancyThat

I'm normally pretty good at puzzles so this is a bit embarrassing, I haven't found one egg yet . Think I'll come back to it when I'm not so tired.


----------



## emre3

Gimme back my 100 bells Jake! xD


----------



## Cudon

LyraVale said:


> I love this idea, but I feel like the only people who get it are the ones who are old-timers on the site. :/
> Not complaining for hints, just wish there was a better explanation on how to do this...


Agreed. Except that I do not like the idea.


----------



## reyy

I'm really confused


----------



## BlueLeaf

LyraVale said:


> I love this idea, but I feel like the only people who get it are the ones who are old-timers on the site. :/
> Not complaining for hints, just wish there was a better explanation on how to do this...



Not true, lol. I have all except 1 egg. The puzzles are really creative, try and think outside the box.


----------



## Libra

I think I found number 5 by accident. ^_^' No idea for numbers 3, 4 and 6, though. That's okay, though; this is a lot of fun! ^.^


----------



## Chessa

The ones that I found have nothing to do with being new or old on the forum, it doesn't require inside information


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

BlueLeaf said:


> Not true, lol. I have all except 1 egg. The puzzles are really creative, try and think outside the box.


the box is there for a reason
it's safe in there


----------



## LyraVale

I mean for example I know what the MP3 one is, but I have no idea where to look on the forum for it. I guess I just don't understand how this works. *whines a lot


----------



## BellGreen

OMG THE SHOP HAS NEW EGG COLLECTIBLES


----------



## emre3

How do we know which egg is which number?


----------



## Aesthetic

fml no. 5 is stupid


----------



## Mary

The togepi one is gorgeous. Well done (Thundies?)


----------



## Jake

LyraVale said:


> I mean for example I know what the MP3 one is, but I have no idea where to look on the forum for it. I guess I just don't understand how this works. *whines a lot



it says how to work out puzzle eggs on the first post


----------



## Chessa

If you have the answer to that you can fill it in here
http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE <replace CODEHERE with the answer


----------



## BlueLeaf

Lol, it looks like only one person can get the Golden Easter Egg in the shop. For those of you who want it, you need to find all of the eggs (22).


----------



## Kildor

I bought one easter egg. Lel.


----------



## Eazel

bought a egg ~


----------



## BungoTheElf

I am so tempted to buy


----------



## Chessa

lynn105 said:


> I am so tempted to buy



Me too :O but what if I find more tomorrow.... I think I will wait


----------



## BlueLeaf

I'm aiming for the (new) Easter Egg, the Yoshi Egg, and the Togepi Egg. It's nearly impossible for me to get the Golden Egg on time, lol. Good luck to everyone finding the eggs!


----------



## BellGreen

I seriously cannot find Egg 5


----------



## Aesthetic

BellBringerGreen said:


> I seriously cannot find Egg 5



we're all in this together


----------



## Le Ham

I went to a certian page of which I am not saying and the "you found an egg!" message popped up. I clicked on it and all it did was redirect me to the main page without giving me anything. Waaaat?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

5 and 6 are driving me mad </3


----------



## a potato

3 and 4 are evil. eeeeeeeevilllll.


----------



## BellGreen

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I went to a certian page of which I am not saying and the "you found an egg!" message popped up. I clicked on it and all it did was redirect me to the main page without giving me anything. Waaaat?



Shouldn't you be PMed a message that tells you that you have been given the egg?


----------



## Le Ham

BellBringerGreen said:


> Shouldn't you be PMed a message that tells you that you have been given the egg?



I didn't get a PM.


----------



## Kanapachi

Some of these hints are too easy. :/

But better. >:3


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> Shouldn't you be PMed a message that tells you that you have been given the egg?



Yes, you should. I'd recommend PMing Jer if it doesn't work


----------



## FireNinja1

THIS IS DRIVING ME ABSOLUTELY NUTS I CANT FIND ANY OF THEM EXCEPT FOR THE OBVIOUS ONES


----------



## Shirohibiki

I'm too stupid for this kind of thing. D':

The Riddler looks down upon me in shame. unu


----------



## Cariad

I don't get the mp3


----------



## Mao

I am not puzzle solving material lol


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I went to a certian page of which I am not saying and the "you found an egg!" message popped up. I clicked on it and all it did was redirect me to the main page without giving me anything. Waaaat?



Same here. :/


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Yes, you should. I'd recommend PMing Jer if it doesn't work



Please don't PM me 

Okay maybe later


----------



## Coni

MissNoodle said:


> I don't get the mp3



neither do I


----------



## Mary

I got the mp3. Dig deep.


----------



## Gingersnap

garrgh so frustrated :< i cant figure any out


----------



## Nerd House

I just want a Yoshi Egg. 4 eggs to go...


----------



## Mayaa

It's either the mp3 isn't working or I'm wrong. ;m;


----------



## iamnothyper

btw, where's egg 21 or is it purposely 23


----------



## Chessa

Lol, I think I've played that mp3 like 15 times and I still don't know what it is


----------



## Melissa-Crossing

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Same here. :/


Nevermind! It worked! hehe


----------



## Nerd House

iamnothyper said:


> btw, where's egg 21?



Eggs 8-22 havent been released yet.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Are there 22 Eggs to find or are there more?


----------



## Mayaa

Chessa said:


> Lol, I think I've played that mp3 like 15 times and I still don't know what it is



Same. I've heard it before.


----------



## Gingersnap

i know what the mp3 is, i just dont know what to do. do i type the answer somewhere?


----------



## Mayaa

IS IT JUST ME OR IS THE MP3 SOMEWHERE IN GAME.


----------



## Jeremy

Gingersnap said:


> i know what the mp3 is, i just dont know what to do. do i type the answer somewhere?



You put it in the URL where the codes are and then go to it.


----------



## Remakine

Looks like I wont be getting any eggs this year cus I am absolutely DREADFUL at solving puzzles.


----------



## Chessa

Gingersnap said:


> i know what the mp3 is, i just dont know what to do. do i type the answer somewhere?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE <Replace CODEHERE with the answer


----------



## Kildor

I swear I probably won't get one of the eggs. I'm on mobile :c


----------



## reyy

I'm dumb.
Really.
I don't understand anything like who the hell is the red jay
I thought Jeremy
then Blanka [is that how you spell it?]
but to no avail


----------



## Kildor

Chessa said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE <Replace CODEHERE with the answer



*Facepalm* that was basically just telling everybody.


----------



## Kanapachi

Two Red Jays. Goodness people you are all so clueless. .__.

Either way I'm looking forward to seeing all the spam. D:


----------



## Jeremy

kildor22 said:


> I swear I probably won't get one of the eggs. I'm on mobile :c



If you want one of the eggs, just scroll down and there's one in Zipper's post.  That one's not even meant to be hidden.


----------



## Gingersnap

woohoo finally got the mp3! now, to hunt for the others


----------



## KatTayle

I've given up and I'm putting random codes in hoping for the best


----------



## BellGreen

kildor22 said:


> *Facepalm* that was basically just telling everybody.



No, it's in the main thread.


----------



## Nerd House

kildor22 said:


> I swear I probably won't get one of the eggs. I'm on mobile :c



I got all 5 of mine on mobile.


Also, is Jake being allowed to keep the bells he scammed or is something going to be done about it?
I was just in the Chat room and people said "he got them fairly and shouldn't be punished." I had to leave before I got angry and caused a scene. I'm not fussed over losing 100 bells because I have way more, but some people might be because they dont have much, and he did NOT get them fairly, he scammed them. He took advantage of the fact that there was an event going on and made his post look like it was part of the event when it was not. He should definitely be punished. Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## Chessa

kildor22 said:


> *Facepalm* that was basically just telling everybody.



No it's not.... the puzzle is the answer, not how to put in the answer


----------



## Shirohibiki

_all i want is the togepi egg_
why must i be so dumb oh godddd i only figured 1 and 2 out LMFAO


----------



## iamnothyper

Adol the Red said:


> Eggs 8-22 havent been released yet.



no i meant, in the table
there's no 21


----------



## LeilaChan

Adol the Red said:


> I got all 5 of mine on mobile.
> 
> 
> Also, is Jake being allowed to keep the bells he scammed or is something going to be done about it?
> I was just in the Chat room and people said "he got them fairly and shouldn't be punished." I had to leave before I got angry and caused a scene. I'm not fussed over losing 100 bells because I have way more, but some people might be because they dont have much, and he did NOT get them fairly, he scammed them. He took advantage of the fact that there was an event going on and made his post look like it was part of the event when it was not. He should definitely be punished. Am I the only one who feels this way?



Agreed I need that TBT to buy my art that I ordered and I'm very annoyed.


----------



## sej

Omg omg omg I know that song I just don't know what to put :/


----------



## Gingersnap

the jay one is pretty easy haha
500 quacks though hmmm


----------



## staticistic1114

I don't get it


----------



## Gandalf

Lynn did a good job on the banner. 

Thank you Lynn!


----------



## KatTayle

Just figured out #1, I feel stupid for not thinking of it before -_-


----------



## Kaiaa

SejxTwiggy said:


> Omg omg omg I know that song I just don't know what to put :/



I do to, why is this so hard lol ><


----------



## Kammeh

Adol the Red said:


> I got all 5 of mine on mobile.
> 
> 
> Also, is Jake being allowed to keep the bells he scammed or is something going to be done about it?
> I was just in the Chat room and people said "he got them fairly and shouldn't be punished." I had to leave before I got angry and caused a scene. I'm not fussed over losing 100 bells because I have way more, but some people might be because they dont have much, and he did NOT get them fairly, he scammed them. He took advantage of the fact that there was an event going on and made his post look like it was part of the event when it was not. He should definitely be punished. Am I the only one who feels this way?



Wait, so does this mean we're not going to get our bells back?...


----------



## Mary

It seems obvious now. Where is that birdy, anyway?


----------



## Gingersnap

its so annoying when you know the answer and someone else doesnt
i wanna tell so bad hnngh
good luck lovelies! im keeping my mouth shut <6 more for togepi egg yess>


----------



## Keen

I figured the puzzle one out but when I change the link, nothing happens :s


----------



## sej

Kaiaa said:


> I do to, why is this so hard lol ><



Ikr, arghh D:


----------



## Jacob4

_No idea about hint 6, and still trying to find hint 5. :c_


----------



## SockHead

gotem coach


----------



## LyraVale

I feel like if I just got 1 I'd understand how it all works...


----------



## BellGreen

I really want a hint for Egg 5. I've spent so much time on it =P The egg could be anywhere.


----------



## Gingersnap

the proletarian ideas one is throwing me off completely


----------



## Javocado

AUGGGHHHH I SUCK AT THIS
I ONLY GOT THE ONE I PAID BELLS FOR AND THE MP3 ONE


----------



## LeilaChan

I need my TBT back. 
How did Jake. get it fairly? He scammes lots of people and after I sent him numerous visitor messages he still hasn't returned then. I'm so angry and annoyed, if someone took all your TBT bells you wouldnt like it would you. Especially people who've bought it for around 1m bells and then this scam pops up. How is that fair? Maybe someone should do something about this very soon or I will get really mad.

I like TBT normally everything is nice but this one scam has ruined the event for me and lots of others.


----------



## Nerd House

Re-posting this:

*is Jake being allowed to keep the bells he scammed or is something going to be done about it?

I was just in the Chat room and people said "he got them fairly and shouldn't be punished." I had to leave before I got angry and caused a scene. I'm not fussed over losing 100 bells because I have way more, but some people might be because they dont have much, and he did NOT get them fairly, he scammed them. He took advantage of the fact that there was an event going on and made his post look like it was part of the event when it was not. He should definitely be punished. Am I the only one who feels this way?*


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

OMAIGAWSH I FOUND ONE :3


----------



## Gingersnap

i wish there were more puzzle eggs :<


----------



## Jacob4

Adol the Red said:


> Re-posting this:
> 
> *is Jake being allowed to keep the bells he scammed or is something going to be done about it?
> 
> I was just in the Chat room and people said "he got them fairly and shouldn't be punished." I had to leave before I got angry and caused a scene. I'm not fussed over losing 100 bells because I have way more, but some people might be because they dont have much, and he did NOT get them fairly, he scammed them. He took advantage of the fact that there was an event going on and made his post look like it was part of the event when it was not. He should definitely be punished. Am I the only one who feels this way?*



*I agree. Something should be done about this.*


----------



## Chessa

I think I should accept I'm not going to find the other 2, I just don't know where to look and I can't remember that stupid mp3 :O


----------



## Shirohibiki

I just noticed that there are only 25 togepi eggs in stock. I realize my effort is futile as they'll be gone in an instant. goodbye cruel world


----------



## Trent the Paladin

F L a K e said:


> *I agree. Something should be done about this.*



If someone was going to be done about Jake, he would have been banned years ago.


----------



## LeilaChan

I need my TBT back. 
How did Jake. get it fairly? He scammes lots of people and after I sent him numerous visitor messages he still hasn't returned then. I'm so angry and annoyed, if someone took all your TBT bells you wouldnt like it would you. Especially people who've bought it for around 1m bells and then this scam pops up. How is that fair? Maybe someone should do something about this very soon or I will get really mad.

I like TBT normally everything is nice but this one scam has ruined the event for me and lots of others.


----------



## Reaper_Flower

:O so hard haha but its fun, not very good with puzzles xD


----------



## LyraVale

Reaper_Flower said:


> :O so hard haha but its fun, not very good with puzzles xD



I don't mind it being hard, except that for some people are saying it's so easy. :c I feel dumb lol


----------



## Mao

Reaper_Flower said:


> :O so hard haha but its fun, not very good with puzzles xD





Jeremy said:


> If you want one of the eggs, just scroll down and there's one in Zipper's post.  That one's not even meant to be hidden.



psst


----------



## Reaper_Flower

LyraVale said:


> I don't mind it being hard, except that for some people are saying it's so easy. :c I feel dumb lol



me too haha


----------



## Waluigi

Wow, this is difficult. I am incredibly lazy and cannot be bothered with this. What is the true goal of searching for these?

Questions like these make me ponder.
Also no luck to you gais, its all for themselves!
...Kay, im done here


----------



## Zuckerlovelife

Wut.


----------



## debinoresu

wtf I thought I had the red jay one but apparently not.

does anyone know if all of these are compatible with mobile, or are some not?


----------



## LeilaChan

I bet if someone else scammed like Jake they'd get banned.
I better get them back soon.


----------



## Coni

Tom said:


> If someone was going to be done about Jake, he would have been banned years ago.



This so much, he is immune, just forget it ppl.


----------



## Remakine

SockHead said:


> gotem coach



Sock why u gotta break my heart


----------



## bun

LyraVale said:


> I don't mind it being hard, except that for some people are saying it's so easy. :c I feel dumb lol



Right??? I'm going full-out beethoven with this mp3 thing but I still haven't gOTTEN IT


----------



## Waluigi

Im glad i was lazy and waited. I didntget scammed by jake. I feel sorry for those of ya who did.

I propose being burned at the stake!


----------



## iamnothyper

D; i found the song.... now what, nothing works when i input it T____T


----------



## Cosmic

how do you even know if you have found something?


----------



## Nerd House

Coni said:


> This so much, _*he is immune*_, just forget it ppl.



I'm sorry, but that's 100% utter bulls**t. And no, I will not forget it. Its because people "forgot it" that he's able to get away with this s**t. I'm sorry, but I will NOT be silenced for standing up for what's right and being fair.


----------



## iamnothyper

Cosmic said:


> how do you even know if you have found something?



you get a pm


----------



## Mayaa

bun said:


> Right??? I'm going full-out beethoven with this mp3 thing but I still haven't gOTTEN IT



I KNOW. CAN WE GET HELP.


----------



## debinoresu

iamnothyper said:


> D; i found the song.... now what, nothing works when i input it T____T



haha I tried the song at first too but the 2nd thing I tried worked


----------



## Mayaa

iamnothyper said:


> D; i found the song.... now what, nothing works when i input it T____T



I FOUND IT TOO AND IT ISN'T WORKING.


----------



## Coni

Adol the Red said:


> I'm sorry, but that's 100% utter bulls**t. And no, I will not forget it. Its because people "forgot it" that he's able to get away with this s**t. I'm sorry, but I will NOT be silenced for standing up for what's right and being fair.



Im not defending him, I just lurked a lot and I've seen this happen before.


----------



## Improv

i'm dumb so i won't make it far in this lol


----------



## iamnothyper

debinoresu said:


> haha I tried the song at first too but the 2nd thing I tried worked




T____T okies


----------



## Kildor

THE PORTALIOABBADPOTTY ONE IS HAAAARD.

I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF EGG #7 IS POSSIBLE TO GET.


----------



## fleaofdeath

Adol the Red said:


> I'm sorry, but that's 100% utter bulls**t. And no, I will not forget it. Its because people "forgot it" that he's able to get away with this s**t. I'm sorry, but I will NOT be silenced for standing up for what's right and being fair.



Just saying, you're getting overly worked up about PIXELS. Please calm down .___.


----------



## Chris

kildor22 said:


> THE PORTALIOABBADPOTTY ONE IS HAAAARD.
> 
> I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF EGG #7 IS POSSIBLE TO GET.



All eggs are possible to get.


----------



## Mao

kildor22 said:


> THE PORTALIOABBADPOTTY ONE IS HAAAARD.
> 
> I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF EGG #7 IS POSSIBLE TO GET.



Egg #7 was the first one I got xD Keep trying ^_^


----------



## Krystal10140

Omg what is the song? One quick question: is the song a song from a game? e.g Zelda


----------



## debinoresu

iamnothyper said:


> T____T okies



ugh I dont want to get in trouble for giving hints

google the song and read up on it & try some things that pertain to the song


----------



## Waluigi

fleaofdeath said:


> Just saying, you're getting overly worked up about PIXELS. Please calm down .___.



Its not about that. Its about jake being a douche


----------



## BlueLeaf

Krystal10140 said:


> Omg what is the song? One quick question: is the song a song from a game? e.g Zelda



You can't ask for help, please read the OP.


----------



## BellGreen

Hazelx said:


> Egg #7 was the first one I got xD Keep trying ^_^



^^^

It was the first egg that made sense to me, lol. I think I got Egg 1 first.


----------



## Stevey Queen

What do you do for egg 6? I know the song. It says your suppose to enter in a code but the link only leads to my transaction page??


----------



## olivetree123

The rest of them I can live with not knowing because I'm dumb but _I know I know the song and it's killing me_


----------



## Krystal10140

Wat did Jake really do? And who's this guy?


----------



## BellGreen

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Its not about that. Its about jake being a douche



But why would people even spend 1,000,000 bells on a simple egg though 0.o Even if it was real. 

Edit: Unless it was 100 bells before since everyone seems to be saying so, I thought 1m wasn't even possible lol.


----------



## Coni

I feeel so Dumb right now XD Stooping MP3


----------



## debinoresu

I think I have an idea of where the 7th egg is but where I think it is wont work on my phone :/ oh well


----------



## Mao

Egg 3 why you so hard TnT Not sure how I got Egg 4 even though I don't even know what one of the word in the clue means. I know, I'm stupid


----------



## Mayaa

After doing a _carpet_ load of research I found the answer to the mp3. Good luck to everyone who hasn't gotten it yet, it isn't easy. ;m;


----------



## Nerd House

fleaofdeath said:


> Just saying, you're getting overly worked up about PIXELS. Please calm down .___.



You are completely missing the point. And I dont mean by a little, I mean by like 4,893,371 miles. You missed. Completely.
Congratulations.

The point is, he got away with running a scam, got who knows how many bells out of it, and yes the post was removed but he doesnt appear to have been punished. And according to a lot of people here, has gotten away with so much more. THAT is the point. It's not fair. If ANYONE ELSE had done EXACTLY what he did, I'm quite sure they'd have not gotten away with it.


----------



## Improv

olivetree123 said:


> The rest of them I can live with not knowing because I'm dumb but _I know I know the song and it's killing me_



me tOO


----------



## debinoresu

LoveMcQueen said:


> What do you do for egg 6? I know the song. It says your suppose to enter in a code but the link only leads to my transaction page??



you delete the "CODEHERE" thing and type in what you think the code is to replace it in the url


----------



## bun

I think people clicked it because they were curious haha.

+omg idk this song though 3: gotta go to yoUTUBEEE whee


----------



## Chessa

About the song, don't forget to input in in UPPER CASES and no, this is not a spoiler since it's explained in the first post but people forget it


----------



## iamnothyper

Adol the Red said:


> You are completely missing the point. And I dont mean by a little, I mean by like 4,893,371 miles. You missed. Completely.
> Congratulations.
> 
> The point is, he got away with running a scam, got who knows how many bells out of it, and yes the post was removed but he doesnt appear to have been punished. And according to a lot of people here, has gotten away with so much more. THAT is the point. It's not fair. If ANYONE ELSE had done EXACTLY what he did, I'm quite sure they'd have not gotten away with it.



a bit off topic but why does he know how/have the ability to post things like that anyway? just curious cause he's not a mod or anything as far as i'm aware. unless, the rest of us are all capable of doing so and we just don't know how.


----------



## Cariad

*when are more eggs hidden?*


----------



## Lassy

Aaaaah. I can't find the 5th egg ;_;
It's my last one D:


----------



## Jake

Adol the Red said:


> You are completely missing the point. And I dont mean by a little, I mean by like 4,893,371 miles. You missed. Completely.
> Congratulations.
> 
> The point is, he got away with running a scam, got who knows how many bells out of it, and yes the post was removed but he doesnt appear to have been punished. And according to a lot of people here, has gotten away with so much more. THAT is the point. It's not fair. If ANYONE ELSE had done EXACTLY what he did, I'm quite sure they'd have not gotten away with it.



1) it is not a scam; if it was a scam then the charge tag would be unusable for regular members, which it isn't
2) it's literally virtual currency
3) no i have not gotten away with "a lot" - every time I have put a foot wrong I have received a punishment
4) why you would click something that was worth 1mil tbt bells is beyond me
5) if you'd actually be quiet and stop complaining for one minute Jer and myself are currently working on a way to get the tbt bells back to the members who lost them 
6) i have been "punished" so stop complaining and thinking you know more than you do...

ty


----------



## Krystal10140

OMGG WHATS THW SONG? It's getting really irritating lol and no I'm not asking where it is I'm just really angry cuz idk what it is


----------



## Mercedes

I can't find one I hat ethis


----------



## BellGreen

Everyone can make charge tags, most don't know how.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Debinoresu (not quoting): You should edit your post, you gave part of the answer away.


----------



## BellGreen

Who else got database errors .-.


----------



## Mao

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who else got database errors .-.



I did o_o


----------



## Chris

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who else got database errors .-.



Everyone. *Jeremy* broke the forum.


----------



## Krystal10140

Me I got database errors


----------



## Waluigi

Reported debonisru for stupidity


----------



## fleaofdeath

Jake. said:


> 1) it is not a scam; if it was a scam then the charge tag would be unusable for regular members, which it isn't
> 2) it's literally virtual currency
> 3) no i have not gotten away with "a lot" - every time I have put a foot wrong I have received a punishment
> 4) why you would click something that was worth 1mil tbt bells is beyond me
> 5) if you'd actually be quiet and stop complaining for one minute Jer and myself are currently working on a way to get the tbt bells back to the members who lost them
> 6) i have been "punished" so stop complaining and thinking you know more than you do...
> 
> ty



ily jake <3


----------



## iamnothyper

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who else got database errors .-.



who broke it


----------



## Javocado

The eggs scrambled the site
It didn't go over easy
but now things are looking sunny side-up


----------



## Jawile

The MP3 one was difficult, but clever!


----------



## Krystal10140

Hmmi think I know the song but it's just slipped out of my head


----------



## Waluigi

Javocado said:


> The eggs scrambled the site
> It didn't go over easy
> but now things are looking sunny side-up



Ba. Dum. Tss.


----------



## Nerd House

Jake. said:


> 1) it is not a scam; if it was a scam then the charge tag would be unusable for regular members, which it isn't
> 2) it's literally virtual currency
> 3) no i have not gotten away with "a lot" - every time I have put a foot wrong I have received a punishment
> 4) why you would click something that was worth 1mil tbt bells is beyond me
> 5) if you'd actually be quiet and stop complaining for one minute Jer and myself are currently working on a way to get the tbt bells back to the members who lost them
> 6) i have been "punished" so stop complaining and thinking you know more than you do...
> 
> ty



1) You cant read can you? Read this: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/scam
2) The currency isn't the point. The point is you did what you did. You shouldnt have done it. Advice: Stop being a d**k. People don't like d**ks.
3) Glad to hear, though I don't know that for a 100% certainty.
4) Because it looked like it was part of the event, and of course no one has 100,000,000 bells, so it could have been a "joke" cost. 
5) You shouldnt have to "work on a way" to do that. When you give or receive bells you get a PM Receipt. Just manually transfer the bells you received back. It's not hard.
6) I am not claiming anything of the sort. I am simply standing up for what I believe is right. 

I'm done with you, you have earned a spot on my Ignore List. Good day, and Happy Easter.
I'll not be posting in here again, good luck to all with the egg hunt.


----------



## Krystal10140

Who is Jake and what did he do? Someone please tell me


----------



## Jeremy

Relax about the bells, people.  Easter is a happy time.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I think i know how to solve the mp3 one but i may just be thinking too hard about it XD


----------



## Rika092

this is soo hard.. beyond my intellectual level. I'm clueless


----------



## Byngo

I think I've figured out the MP3 answer, but where do I input the code? Pressing the link on the first post doesn't help o-o


----------



## Waluigi

Adol the Red said:


> 1) You cant read can you? Read this: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/scam
> 2) The currency isn't the point. The point is you did what you did. You shouldnt have done it. Advice: Stop being a ****. People don't like ****s.
> 3) Glad to hear, though I don't know that for a 100% certainty.
> 4) Because it looked like it was part of the event, and of course no one has 100,000,000 bells, so it could have been a "joke" cost.
> 5) You shouldnt have to "work on a way" to do that. When you give or receive bells you get a PM Receipt. Just manually transfer the bells you received back. It's not hard.
> 6) I am not claiming anything of the sort. I am simply standing up for what I believe is right.
> 
> I'm done with you, you have earned a spot on my Ignore List. Good day, and Happy Easter.
> I'll not be posting in here again, good luck to all with the egg hunt.



Jake did something bad, But dont take what he says seriously. Otherwise your not gonna bee good


----------



## Cariad

MissNoodle said:


> *when are more eggs hidden?*



Re bringing this up.


----------



## Improv

Jawile said:


> The MP3 one was difficult, but clever!



Just figured it out, it's very clever now that I know what it is o.e


----------



## iamnothyper

Jeremy said:


> Relax about the bells, people.  Easter is a happy time.



jeremy, are you sad you cant participate in the egg finding?
well i mean you technically can but...


----------



## BlueLeaf

Krystal10140 said:


> Who is Jake and what did he do? Someone please tell me



Jake is a member on the forums who stole/took/ bells from people through a purchase button, or something like that at least. I don't feel like talking about it though, so you should probably not ask about this anymore.

THE 5TH EGG IS KILLING ME RIGHT NOW I CANNOT FIND IT


----------



## BellGreen

Lunatic said:


> I think I've figured out the MP3 answer, but where do I input the code? Pressing the link on the first post doesn't help o-o


Replace CODEHERE with your code.


----------



## Nerd House

Jeremy said:


> Relax about the bells, people.  Easter is a happy time.



As I said many times in all my posts, it's not about the bells. Its the fact that he did what he did, and seemingly got away with it, and OTHER PEOPLE ARE CONDONING IT (as I saw in the chatroom). That's seriously not right. 

I'll stop now, you are right. Easter is a happy holiday. I apologize.


----------



## LyraVale

GRRR...lol, yes *trying to have fun
The MP3 one appears to be my only chance to get another egg...I'll be working on THAT one all day XD


----------



## Byngo

BellBringerGreen said:


> Replace CODEHERE with your code.



Oh, thanks <3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Kildor

THE 7TH AND 5TH EGGS ARE MAKING MY MIND *SCRAMBLE..*

This event has no Sunny Side. . . Up.


----------



## KarlaKGB

You can't cheat an honest man, that's all I have to say regarding the Jake thing


----------



## KatTayle

Ugh my internet makes it so I have to refresh a page like every other minute for it to load -_- I NEED EGGS NOT COMPUTER TROUBLES


----------



## Javocado

I DONT WANT TO EGGXAGGERATE BUT EGGS 3-5 ARE MAKING A YOLK OUT OF ME


----------



## Waluigi

Javocado said:


> I DONT WANT TO EGGXAGGERATE BUT EGGS 3-5 ARE MAKING A YOLK OUT OF ME



STOP BEING SO PUNNY

ITS RIDEGGULOUS


----------



## Remakine

Javocado said:


> I DONT WANT TO EGGXAGGERATE BUT EGGS 3-5 ARE MAKING A YOLK OUT OF ME



This is the highlight of my day right here.


----------



## Gingersnap

this hunt isnt go egg-cellent anymore


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I only have one egg


IM TRYING OK XD


----------



## Javocado

Kenny Mcormick said:


> STOP BEING SO PUNNY
> 
> ITS RIDEGGULOUS



IM SORRY ALL THIS EGGXCITEMENT IS GETTING TO ME


----------



## Jacob4

*Still no luck getting the 5th one - NO IDEA how to find it! Haha.*


----------



## Krystal10140

What does egg 7 mean? I barely get the clues so idk how I can find the eggs only found one

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> I only have one egg
> View attachment 41299
> IM TRYING OK XD



I feel you dude


----------



## Lassy

F L a K e said:


> *Still no luck getting the 5th one - NO IDEA how to find it! Haha.*



Same ;-;


----------



## Cariad

HOW OFTEN DO THE EGGS BECOME MORE EGGS? WHEN WILL MORE EGGS BE RELEASED???


----------



## Cadbberry

I can't find any eggs XD I don't know what they look like


----------



## Kildor

GUYS. STOP WITH THE EGG PUNS. GO BACK TO THE EGGSELENT EVENT AND STOP BEING CHICKENS.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm dying for a hint to Egg 5


----------



## Remakine

kildor22 said:


> GUYS. STOP WITH THE EGG PUNS. GO BACK TO THE EGGSELENT EVENT AND STOP BEING CHICKENS.


I love all of you.


----------



## Mayaa

Stuck on five and seven,.


----------



## bun

i cant seem to crack the code for some of these
haha


----------



## Remakine

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm dying for a hint to Egg 5



I'm still stuck on the mp3 one. I feel so stupid right now


----------



## Waluigi

Javocado said:


> IM SORRY ALL THIS EGGXCITEMENT IS GETTING TO ME



STOP MAKING EGG PUNS! ITS REAALY BUNNOYING! ITS EGGSCRUITIATING!


----------



## FireNinja1

kildor22 said:


> GUYS. STOP WITH THE EGG PUNS. GO BACK TO THE EGGSELENT EVENT AND STOP BEING CHICKENS.


Stop being such a hypocrite.


----------



## Cariad

I feel so stupid how I can't find 3.


----------



## Krystal10140

Remakine said:


> I'm still stuck on the mp3 one. I feel so stupid right now


I feel you dude


----------



## Javocado

I THOUGHT I WAS PERORMING EGGCEPTIONALLY UNTIL I GOT TO EGGS 3-5


----------



## BlueLeaf

bun said:


> i cant seem to crack the code for some of these
> haha



Only one of them needs a code.


----------



## KermitTea

Found egg five...just need egg 3 and 6


----------



## oath2order

Makkine is gonna love this.


----------



## Waluigi

Javocado said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS PERORMING EGGCEPTIONALLY UNTIL I GOT TO EGGS 3-5



YOU ARE A HORRIBLE PUN MAKER!

YOUR PUNS ARE FAR FROM CRACKING!


----------



## Kildor

FireNinja1 said:


> Stop being such a hypocrite.



Well, Eggscuuuuuse meee.


----------



## Gingersnap

selling my soul for egg 5


----------



## Mayaa

Y'all are cracking me up. Did someone say this already.


----------



## Chessa

I still need egg 3 and 4


----------



## Improv

i need eggs 3 & 5 omg


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Whooo found all the eggs so far. :3


----------



## KarlaKGB

What a day


----------



## bun

BlueLeaf said:


> Only one of them needs a code.



it was a pun... :'(


----------



## Krystal10140

Tom said:


> Whooo found all the eggs so far. :3


Omg how did u get them? It took me 100 years just to find one but how can you get 7?


----------



## BlueLeaf

bun said:


> it was a pun... :'(



Oh, sorry!


----------



## jinyoung

omg i've never cared about the collectables before but........ yoshi egg...........


----------



## Chessa

lalalal ohohoh egg 3 and 4 come in my basket lalala


----------



## Coni

So confusing D:


----------



## Nerd House

Well, I found the ones that expired, so I have time to find the ones that dont I guess.

That MP3 one is a killer though. No idea what it is.


----------



## Heisenberg

Omg only 1 person gets a golden egg? @_@


----------



## bun

BlueLeaf said:


> Oh, sorry!



my puns smell like rotten eggs


----------



## Crazy

gosh those riddles though... gahhh I'm awful at riddles *x*


----------



## BlueLeaf

Heisenberg said:


> Omg only 1 person gets a golden egg? @_@



Exactly what I thought, that's why I'm not aiming to get it.


----------



## Mary

The heck is up with the quacks?


----------



## Macaron126

Oh my gosh x.x I still can't figure out 6...

I have an idea though


----------



## Improv

Mary said:


> The heck is up with the quacks?



me thoughts exactly


----------



## Chessa

I just have the feeling I'n thinking in the wrong way concerning 3 and 4


----------



## sej

Omg, 1 person  Hooww....


----------



## Crazy

Macaron126 said:


> Oh my gosh x.x I still can't figure out 6...
> 
> I have an idea though



I can't figure out any of them. D:


----------



## KermitTea

LOL got every egg except for that song one now... :x


----------



## oath2order

They'd have to be very lucky!


----------



## trea

Egg number 5 is the worst :C


----------



## LyraVale

Wait I just figured out the fist one, but is it too late?


----------



## Lassy

IMYGOODNESS. I found the 5th egg, purely by coincidence! 
Yay I'm done for now !!! O_O
It was well hidden, I never expected it to be there xD


----------



## emre3

IMO egg #6 is the easiest lol, egg #1 and #4 are so hard tho!


----------



## sej

Te he, you don't have to. But an the first classic egg would be nice


----------



## bat

The song one was easy but the riddle ones are impossible ;-;


----------



## Mao

The song one sounds so familar :c (probably because I've listened to it 20+ times)


----------



## Chessa

Oh yeah! ! more to go  (egg 3)


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

So Egg 6 that is suppose to have sound or something? Or a video?
Because I click the link and a 14sec bar shows and it shows playing, but nothing is happening?
I thought maybe I couldn't hear it, so I turned on my stereo system ((that we used for wedding so it is plenty loud XP)) and hooked it to the computer, and sill nothing?


----------



## Jacob4

bat said:


> The song one was easy but the riddle ones are impossible ;-;



_Lmao, I'm the opposite - I KNOW I heard the song one before, but I can't remember. 

*Arghhh.*_


----------



## LyraVale

Guys, should I give up on egg #3? Is it over?


----------



## iamnothyper

number 5, kill me


----------



## KatTayle

I just figured out #4, had to google what pro-whatever meant though. I saw where it was before but I didn't know there was an egg there, so I was freaking out when I realized because I couldn't find it -_- 4 eggs though!

Also I can't figure out the song one. It sounds kind of like Happy H. Christmas to me, but it isn't. And google isn't helping


----------



## bigger34

Omg that mp3 sounds so familiar DX


----------



## iamnothyper

i was gonna be productive today too .... guess not


----------



## Gingersnap

KatTayle said:


> I just figured out #4, had to google what pro-whatever meant though. I saw where it was before but I didn't know there was an egg there, so I was freaking out when I realized because I couldn't find it -_- 4 eggs though!
> 
> Also I can't figure out the song one. It sounds kind of like Happy H. Christmas to me, but it isn't. And google isn't helping



i know what it means i just dont know where it is ugh


----------



## sej

bigger34 said:


> Omg that mp3 sounds so familiar DX



I know! I can't put my foot on it wad that song is DX


----------



## f11

I didn't eggspect this to be so hard.


----------



## RayOfHope

If I don't find egg 5 I might cry ;-;


----------



## M O L K O

number 1 is probably so easy and im going to hate myself once I figure it out.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

OH MY GOD I JUST FIGURED OUT THE MP3 ONENENEJHEAfajetghartgnjartgjqrtjgqkrtg
//heart attack


----------



## Mary

Zoraluv said:


> number 1 is probably so easy and im going to hate myself once I figure it out.



You will.


----------



## FireNinja1

Mary said:


> You will.



This. I facedesked when I figured out the answer.


----------



## Mao

Egg 5 could be anywhereeeeeeeee TnT


----------



## Javocado

This is tough. I must eggxamine these clues more carefully.


----------



## Gingersnap

im gonna feel stupid once i figure out the 500 quacks one


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

fallenchaoskitten said:


> So Egg 6 that is suppose to have sound or something? Or a video?
> Because I click the link and a 14sec bar shows and it shows playing, but nothing is happening?
> I thought maybe I couldn't hear it, so I turned on my stereo system ((that we used for our wedding so it is plenty loud XP)) and hooked it to the computer, and sill nothing?



Since it got buried and no one has said anything. =/
My flash player is up to date, too... if I thought it was that then maybe it wouldn't show the bar or anything loading/playing?


----------



## BlueLeaf

I wish we could ask others for hints, lol. I really want to get all of the 7 Eggs for the day, so I can get the 3 Collectible Eggs I really want!


----------



## Mao

Javocado said:


> This is tough. I must eggxamine these clues more carefully.



Your egg puns. They crack me up. Stuck on 3, 5 and 6 D:


----------



## Javocado

Gingersnap said:


> im gonna feel stupid once i figure out the 500 quacks one



same


----------



## BlueLeaf

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Since it got buried and no one has said anything. =/
> My flash player is up to date, too... if I thought it was that then maybe it wouldn't show the bar or anything loading/playing?



Are you hearing beeping noises of some sort?


----------



## Improv

Gingersnap said:


> im gonna feel stupid once i figure out the 500 quacks one



i thought i knew where it was but i don't lol omg


----------



## Javocado

Hazelx said:


> Your egg puns. They crack me up. Stuck on 3, 5 and 6 D:




I'm stuck on 3-5 D:
ps: would you ever consider selling october birthstone??


----------



## Mewmewmewm

OH MY GOD #1 IS SO EASY
I feel really stupid now XD


----------



## RayOfHope

Are there really only 25 togepi eggs?? ;-; _noooo_


----------



## KarlaKGB

LyraVale said:


> Guys, should I give up on egg #3? Is it over?



Pretty sure they're not over until tomorrow


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

BlueLeaf said:


> Are you hearing beeping noises of some sort?



I hear absolutely nothing...
I'm gonna test a few things. -sigh-
I mean, youtube works fine. =<
((maybe while I'm wondering around I will just find it... hopefullly))


----------



## Gingersnap

seriously i have a september birthstone ill sell for 5 eggs


----------



## Lassy

Um. I wonder when the new hints will be released >3<
Otherwise I'll have to wake up earlyyyyyy.


----------



## Mao

Javocado said:


> I'm stuck on 3-5 D:
> ps: would you ever consider selling october birthstone??



Probably not, sorry :c I can't collect the jap letters so I gave up on those so I'm trying the birthstones now~ 

*gets back on topic* 500 quacks whaaaa


----------



## Macaron126

I'm putting egg 6 to the side v.v

Now to look for egg 5 x.x I'm overthinking this aren't I...


----------



## KermitTea

still stuck on the mp3 one...ironically the first egg I found was #5, the "hardest" one ><


----------



## Kammeh

When will eggs 8-22 be hidden?


----------



## Jacob4

Karen said:


> still stuck on the mp3 one...ironically the first egg I found was #5, the "hardest" one ><



*Gah - I'm stuck on both #5 and #6, I've been trying for ages now. v-v*


----------



## Kildor

Everybody complains about the quacks while I sit here thinking about #7 and #5.

I can't think properly because it's 3:50 am here


----------



## Heisenberg

Number 7 feels is hard for me D:


----------



## Mao

omfg i thought i had the quack clue :'( ughhhh let's try 5 again xD


----------



## LyraVale

I need to stop checking this thread, it's stressing me out...and distracting me from the hunt!


----------



## vanivon

i feel like #3 and #4 are going to cause me to pop a blood vessel if i think too mcuh harder about them lmao

we're probably all overanalysing these clues but it's so hard not to :')


----------



## JellyDitto

Lmao 7 is so easy. If it's not in the FORUMS, then where could it be?


----------



## LyraVale

This isn't asking for a clue, I just want to make sure I understand the instructions.

So if I think the answer is potato, for example, do I go to this link:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=POTATO


----------



## Nerd House

Yay, found the MP3 one! Now for the duck one ._.;


----------



## Chessa

If I think longer about egg 3 I start quacking myself!


----------



## RayOfHope

The people who say they found egg 5 accidentally make me think it's somewhere really easy, but... ._.


----------



## Improv

LyraVale said:


> This isn't asking for a clue, I just want to make sure I understand the instructions.
> 
> So if I think the answer is potato, for example, do I go to this link:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=POTATO



yes


----------



## Chessa

LyraVale said:


> This isn't asking for a clue, I just want to make sure I understand the instructions.
> 
> So if I think the answer is potato, for example, do I go to this link:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=POTATO


Yes


----------



## bat

HAHA I FOUND NUMBER ONE GREAT SUCCESS


----------



## LyraVale

Chessa said:


> If I think longer about egg 3 I start quacking myself!



URGH, me too! I know what it's referring to, just don't know what to put for the answerrrrr


----------



## Le Ham

I know I already said something on this matter, but there's a page I went to and it gave me the "You got an egg!" message. I clicked on the link and it redirected me to the home page, no PM, no notification, nothing. It just redirected me. Does this mean I already got it and it for some reason doesn't disappear after you click, or is it just broken?

What's more, I don't feel like it's important enough to PM an admin over... so I'm just gonna ask here again. Yup.


----------



## Kammeh

I found egg #4 :'D After googling the definition of "proletarian" I figured out where it was right away xD
Now I just need to find #5. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I know I already said something on this matter, but there's a page I went to and it gave me the "You got an egg!" message. I clicked on the link and it redirected me to the home page, no PM, no notification, nothing. It just redirected me. Does this mean I already got it and it for some reason doesn't disappear after you click, or is it just broken?
> 
> What's more, I don't feel like it's important enough to PM an admin over... so I'm just gonna ask here again. Yup.



Try going back to the link and clicking it again?
Or maybe your inbox is full? Idk.


----------



## Gingersnap

im fine with my easter egg as of current, didnt give up just satisfied


----------



## Chessa

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> I know I already said something on this matter, but there's a page I went to and it gave me the "You got an egg!" message. I clicked on the link and it redirected me to the home page, no PM, no notification, nothing. It just redirected me. Does this mean I already got it and it for some reason doesn't disappear after you click, or is it just broken?
> 
> What's more, I don't feel like it's important enough to PM an admin over... so I'm just gonna ask here again. Yup.



The eggs don't disappear when you click them so it could mean you already got that one


----------



## Kildor

I SWEAR MERRIAM WEBSTER ISNT GIVING ME THE DEFINITION OF PROLETARIAN.

Still bonking my head while People PM me to offer about my easter egg


----------



## Jeremy

When you click the link, it redirects you to the home page and you should get a PM about it after.


----------



## Nouris

I just found two eggs purely by coincidence omg


----------



## BungoTheElf

ONE MORE EGG TO GO ADSFGHJGFDSSGTFKJESFR


----------



## Improv

lynn105 said:


> ONE MORE EGG TO GO ADSFGHJGFDSSGTFKJESFR



MUST BE NICE


----------



## LaceGloves

Found 1, 2, 3, and 7. :c I feel stupid for not finding the rest.


----------



## vanivon

just need to find egg #3 and then i'm good until they add more hints. :') shame i'm so confused by it omg


----------



## TheWonky

This makes me feel really stupid.. like I want to earn eggs but I don't underdstand ANYTHING


----------



## KatTayle

kildor22 said:


> I SWEAR MERRIAM WEBSTER ISNT GIVING ME THE DEFINITION OF PROLETARIAN.
> 
> Still bonking my head while People PM me to offer about my easter egg



Wikipedia should  IDK how valid wikipedia's answer is but it helped me


----------



## Lassy

kildor22 said:


> I SWEAR MERRIAM WEBSTER ISNT GIVING ME THE DEFINITION OF PROLETARIAN.
> 
> Still bonking my head while People PM me to offer about my easter egg



Google is your best friend


----------



## xxDianaxx

I don't get this what do u have to do to get eggs ? First timer


----------



## Improv

TheWonky said:


> This makes me feel really stupid.. like I want to earn eggs but I don't underdstand ANYTHING



i feel u.

literally going to rip my eyelids off @ egg 3


----------



## Mary

Everything eggcept for 3!


----------



## BlueLeaf

I swear, how do people find them on accident?


----------



## Aizu

Are the eggs in threads or just like randomly placed?


----------



## Jacob4

*EGG #5 AND #6 ARE SO ANNOYING

JUST THESE TWO

ARGHHH*


----------



## bigger34

Egg # 3 klnfnbjfdvnjdev


----------



## Nerd House

Quack Egg....Y U SO HARD.


----------



## Trio4meo

I suck at puzzle solving, none of the stuff makes sense to me! I'm so dumb... :'(


----------



## xAqua

I don't see the egg that you're supposed to buy...it's not in the shop ⊙﹏⊙


----------



## TheWonky

Where are the eggs, are they in threaads, randomly placed,... what...? I need location basics D: New to this.


----------



## vanivon

people who found egg #3, i have one word for you.
*how*


----------



## LyraVale

haha, I'm sucking at the clue ones...even though I think I know _generally_ what they're about...that's not good enough though XD


----------



## Nerd House

I can understand the Golden Egg being unique, but 25 Yoshi and Togepi eggs? C'mon.


----------



## jupisan

the puzzle egg. ive heard that song before. its from a game.


----------



## TheWonky

HELP MEH, I dont understand how to find them :C


----------



## BlueLeaf

Can you guys please refrain from giving hints in the thread? It ruins the fun of the hunt.


----------



## Macaron126

All I want is the togepi egg ;;

But I can't even find 5 and 6 >w< How in the world do people "stumble" upon 6 o.o


----------



## Aizu

Are they hidden in the threads?


----------



## vanivon

i desperately want that togepi egg, rip

if they run out of good egg collectibles won't the eggs be virtually useless for some people then :0

also still URGH #3 i've gone oevr every definition of quack and i'm just ?? ? ?? ? ? ?


----------



## Lassy

jupisan said:


> the puzzle egg. ive heard that song before. its from a game.



Of course it is :9


----------



## ButterCookies

Trio4meo said:


> I suck at puzzle solving, none of the stuff makes sense to me! I'm so dumb... :'(



You and me both! I have no idea what I'm doing... ._.


----------



## Fairy

lmao yo i suck at this egg hunt


----------



## Mary

that ducking egg. >.<


----------



## JellyDitto

Lol I just need 2 more.


----------



## Mario.

ButterCookies said:


> You and me both! I have no idea what I'm doing... ._.



Same here


----------



## Jeremy

safetylance said:


> i desperately want that togepi egg, rip
> 
> if they run out of good egg collectibles won't the eggs be virtually useless for some people then :0
> 
> also still URGH #3 i've gone oevr every definition of quack and i'm just ?? ? ?? ? ? ?



I don't think we will run out of Yoshi and Togepi.  I will probably add more.


----------



## JellyDitto

I'm so confused. I have no idea which eggs I've found.


----------



## Nerd House

Jeremy said:


> I don't think we will run out of Yoshi and Togepi.  I will probably add more.



Thank you TBTForum Jesus.

Those are the only two I want.


----------



## vanivon

Jeremy said:


> I don't think we will run out of Yoshi and Togepi.  I will probably add more.



_well that makes me all fired up_
i'm glad to hear that, though :') i really really do want that togepi.


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy said:


> I don't think we will run out of Yoshi and Togepi.  I will probably add more.



Will you add more gold ones? ;_;


----------



## PrayingMantis10

If you click on "You found an egg" and it just redirects you to the home page does that mean you have already redeemed it before?Yes I'm that clueless ...


----------



## vanivon

PrayingMantis10 said:


> If you click on "You found an egg" and it just redirects you to the home page does that mean you have already redeemed it before?Yes I'm that clueless ...



ah if you get a pm from a gyroid about it then no, you haven't found it before! it does that every time you find an egg.


----------



## Improv

aight i'm done w/ the eggs today bc i've looked for the last 2 i need for like two hours now and i'm just done


----------



## Nerd House

YESSS found all 7 of the available eggs! Now I can finally take a break and go eat ><

When are the new eggs going to be implemented?


----------



## TheWonky

Argh, ^ helped me but I'm still so confuzzled


----------



## JellyDitto

So I've found 5 eggs... I know I have 1,3,6, and 7 but I dont know if I've found 2,4, or 5. I'm confus.


----------



## Cariad

What is that soundtrack? Do we find out answers at the end??


----------



## Jeremy

Update:  the table will include part of the "Must Find" eggs' codes, so if you don't know which one is which you can just look at that.


----------



## vanivon

TheWonky said:


> Argh, ^ helped me but I'm still so confuzzled



do you need more help?  i can go over the egging with you more if you need it!

and seriously people how are you finding egg 3. how.


----------



## Jeremy

MissNoodle said:


> Do we find out answers at the end??



Yes.


----------



## ButterCookies

I know what song egg 6's clue is but I have no idea how to figure out the puzzle? Ugh this is so hard I don't really understand how this whole thing works. I know where the code goes but I don't know what the code is or how I know that it's worked.


----------



## Superpenguin

The current state of the egg hunt:


----------



## Jeremy

ButterCookies said:


> I know what song egg 6's clue is but I have no idea how to figure out the puzzle? Ugh this is so hard I don't really understand how this whole thing works. I know where the code goes but I don't know what the code is or how I know that it's worked.



If it worked, it will PM you right when you get it.


----------



## Zii

Phew. I finally figured out all of them but the MP3 one. I was kind of worried about the ones with expiration dates.

I think a lot of you guys are overthinking the clues. The fifth one was the first one I found (by accident), so don't stress out about it too much.


----------



## Mary

can we bribe people for help?


----------



## TheWonky

safetylance said:


> do you need more help?  i can go over the egging with you more if you need it!
> 
> and seriously people how are you finding egg 3. how.



Yes pwease :O


----------



## Kildor

Im at the verge of giving up. Im so near to giving up that I sold my easter egg. Uhhhh...


----------



## Jeremy

Yes, you won an egg.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Mary said:


> can we bribe people for help?



Already tried XD


----------



## Jeremy

Jeremy said:


> Yes, you won an egg.



I'm changing the links so they redirect to this post instead of the home page if they are correct.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I found the troublesome egg. Egg 4 is not cooperating. I see the code and click on it but it's not in my transaction log


----------



## Kammeh

OMG I JUST FOUND EGG 5
LIKE WHAT HOW DID I DO THAT
I'M SO HAPPY 

But now I have nothing to do since I've found all 7 eggs.. ;-;


----------



## ButterCookies

Jeremy said:


> If it worked, it will PM you right when you get it.



Oh okay, thanks!


----------



## JellyDitto

One of the egg links isnt working :/


----------



## Maude

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I found the troublesome egg. Egg 4 is not cooperating. I see the code and click on it but it's not in my transaction log



I have the same issue with that one


----------



## Mary

Just copy and paste it


----------



## krielle

Hunting for 1, 5, and 7 xD! 

This is fun~


----------



## Heisenberg

Needing 4 and 7 @_@


----------



## Maude

Mary said:


> Just copy and paste it



Ok, thanks


----------



## amemome

egg 4 ha taken me forever... i can't tell if the hint is helpful or not.


----------



## shananza

NUMBER 6 FUSTRATES ME


----------



## Zanessa

The MP3 one was the easiest for me.. 

I figured out one or two of them by accident, though. Heh..


----------



## Twix

1 and 3 ... I CAN'T FIND THEMMM


----------



## debinoresu

im legitimately getting mad & upset over some damn eggs??? I cant find any of the ****ing clue ones omfg. I thought I had the jay one but apparently not.

also, how do we know what eggs we got? I think I found a random egg but im not sure, it might have been a clue egg I wasnt aware of.


----------



## olivetree123

3 and 6... ;-;

I'm gonna figure out the mp3 and probably punch a hole in the wall because I feel like it's obvious


----------



## a potato

I'm pretty sure clue 3 is impossible at this point. @-@


----------



## amemome

3,4,5 ;A;  i want to find these so freaking bad but i'm dead ending...


----------



## LaceGloves

I know the name of the mp3 song, but I have no idea what the code is. ;.;


----------



## bigger34

a potato said:


> I'm pretty sure clue 3 is impossible at this point. @-@



Your avatar made my day.


----------



## JellyDitto

Ffs, I'm done. Just done. I GIVE UP!


----------



## Krystal10140

I really need to find 1,3,4,5,6,7 I'm brain dead any clues will help


----------



## TheWonky

I dont understand any of this so I give up ;


----------



## Javocado

3 4 5 i hate you guys


----------



## Jeremy

Update: Yoshi and Topegi eggs now have 50 stock each.  It's not my plan to have this thing be rushed or timed, so unless you're going for the golden egg, take your time.


----------



## debinoresu

I FOUND THE JAY EGG IM GOING TO CRY APPARENTLY WHAT I THOUGHT IT WAS WAS IT I JUST WASNT DIGGING DEEP ENOUGH

so happ ey yyay


----------



## Kildor

4, 5 AND 7 IS EVIL. More evil than McDonalds on breakfast mornings.


----------



## krielle

I found 4 wow xD made me laugh

1 & 7 left!


----------



## BlueLeaf

Are we allowed to ask others for small hints through PM's or does that still count as cheating?

The answer may seem obvious, but I'm desperate to get the 5th egg, lol.


----------



## Nerd House

LOL @ people paying over 1000 TBT Bells for an infinitely stocked item.


----------



## Celes

I can't find 5 or 6. Whyyyy!


----------



## Comet

Egg 5 and 6!!! 5 and 6! AUGH!!!


----------



## BlueLeaf

Adol the Red said:


> LOL @ people paying over 1000 TBT Bells for an infinitely stocked item.



Apparently, 5 egg searches with no limit < 1000 TBT. Makes so much sense.


----------



## BlackRosePirate

im so lost  with =/


----------



## Javocado

SO EGGXCRUCIATING AUGHHHH


----------



## Blizzard

I stumbled on it once but now can't remember where?..list of egg names found???  Where is that located.  Duh.  I'm pulling my hair out.


----------



## locker

the tune for egg 6 is driving me mad.I know the the tune but idk where from


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> LOL @ people paying over 1000 TBT Bells for an infinitely stocked item.



Not all people would be able to buy the easter egg.
For all you know they might be going for the Golden one, so they don't want to spend the eggs.


----------



## Jacob4

*FINALLY GOT EGG #5! 

Now for #6.

Why #6. Why.*


----------



## Krystal10140

I feel you


----------



## debinoresu

ugh I just need to find #4 and then ill be okay

I have a headache & using my phone is killing me but I must push through


----------



## Chessa

I STILL haven't found egg 3


----------



## Improv

F L a K e said:


> *FINALLY GOT EGG #5!
> 
> Now for #6.
> 
> Why #6. Why.*



gosh darnit i said i was giving up but i cAnT how is everyone finding 5


----------



## Aizu

Literally dieting to know what one is!


----------



## vanivon

*tfw egg 3*
this egg hunt is fun but suffering.


----------



## Mao

Lita_Chan said:


> Literally dieting to know what one is!



Dieting? Lol xD stuck on 3, 5 and 6


----------



## Nerd House

I think I'm done for now.

I posted a thread offering 1500 TBT Bells for an Easter Egg and 2000 TBT Bells for a Classic Egg and no one seemed interested, that auction that topped out at 1.3k (I'm paying more) drowned me out....so yeah. I'll just wait for the extra eggs to be added later and buy them myself.


----------



## Byngo

3, 4, 5 and 7 are giving me trouble. I think I know where to find 7, but if it's where I think it is, I won't access it easily with my iPad. t-t

The others I just plain don't know


----------



## Javocado

Wow I could have sworn I had #5 rn, i'm mad lol


----------



## Nouris

Stuck on 1, 3 and 6 ;-; blaaahhh


----------



## Celes

I just found #5. On accident xD.
Now only #6 to go~


----------



## Javocado

PRETTY SURE I FOUND #5 AND IT WAS RIGHT UNDER MY NOSE ALL THIS TIME  GAH


----------



## Kiikay

wow, im so confused I only found one egg on accident HAUHUAHUAHAh. Sad lyfe.


----------



## Macaron126

OMG I found egg 5 by accident x3 I almost passed it by too 

Now egg 6...why :/


----------



## Mayaa

I still need five and seven. pleasehelpme.


----------



## Byngo

It seems a lot of people find 5 by accident o-o

That leads me to believe it's got to be something that a lot of people view on a daily basis o;


----------



## vanivon

*TFW EGG 3 HAS FINALLY BEEN FOUND*
*I CAN REST EASY FOR A LITTLE WHILE*


----------



## Improv

safetylance said:


> *TFW EGG 3 HAS FINALLY BEEN FOUND*
> *I CAN REST EASY FOR A LITTLE WHILE*



im gonna hit someone


----------



## krielle

Whoop, caught up for now nwn


----------



## Jacob4

*How the heck does everyone know #6* *cri*


----------



## vanivon

Swurve said:


> im gonna hit someone


omfg please make sure it's not me at least

it took me forever to find it looking through the thread i knew it was in was _awful_


----------



## Chessa

Half an hour before I go to bed, I won't find 3 anymore today :O


----------



## Kanapachi

Number 5 was really well hidden. .__.


----------



## LyraVale

omg I was wrong about 6 the whole time! I found the song I thought it was...and they sound so similar. :'c Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Improv

EGG 5 WAS CRUEL


----------



## hanzy

So stuck on egg 4 >.<


----------



## BellGreen

I finally found Egg 5, don't know why I wasted the first two hours of my afternoon on just a pixel.


----------



## jinyoung

crying cuz i never thought i'd get another egg but yay number five


----------



## BlueLeaf

Just found the 5th Egg! I didn't expect it to be there, good job to the staff for making me suffer!


----------



## BungoTheElf

i got i got i tgp tkjthem aLLL YES FKLDJSLGLADFJL


----------



## Krystal10140

OMGG I can't find #3 any hints will be useful


----------



## Improv

if egg 3 is where i think it is i am going to cry


----------



## olivetree123

IT'S JUST THE SONG NOW
THIS _SONG_


----------



## Blizzard

Dumb question but I'd really appreciate someone taking the time to answer my legit questions.  2nd question is "how do I know what # of an egg I have found?"


----------



## Hot

I'm just gonna give up, buy the 4-egg collectible and call it an Easter. I don't have the energy for this.


----------



## ellabella12345

I don't get the clues D:


----------



## Le Ham

3 and 4, darg blargit.


----------



## Mayaa

I NEED FIVE BEFORE IT'S GONE, OMG.


----------



## Improv

FINALLY EGG 3 & 5 WERE TORTURE FOR ME


----------



## RayOfHope

YESSS I FOUND 5 aslkjf;alksFAKLamlsmDLF

omg... And I had passed by it like, twice without seeing it ;-; _yesss_


----------



## Mercedes

Omfg I hate my life I can't find, a egg!


----------



## Krystal10140

I need #3 anyone please help?


----------



## Mao

Krystal10140 said:


> I need #3 anyone please help?



It says on the first post very clearly that we can't give hints.


----------



## Primalia

So frustrated, know the mp3 but link just takes me to currency page. I have replaced code here with name


----------



## olivetree123

I _KNEW_ THE SONG WAS GOING TO BE OBVIOUS
I DID IT
I GOT THEM

I CAN SLEEP PEACEFULLY TONIGHT

GOOD LUCK MY FRIENDS


----------



## estypest

yay I got no 6 finally !! Ugh now for the rest, I am so not good at puzzles ;D


----------



## bigger34

Why am I the only one not able to find 5 ? T-T


----------



## Chessa

Primalia said:


> So frustrated, know the mp3 but link just takes me to currency page. I have replaced code here with name


Did you put it in UPPER CASES?


----------



## Mayaa

I'm crying.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Primalia said:


> So frustrated, know the mp3 but link just takes me to currency page. I have replaced code here with name



Then you got it wrong. You should get a PM if you get it correctly. Remember, the answer should be in "ALL CAPS" and have "nospacing."


----------



## Mayaa

bigger34 said:


> Why am I the only one not able to find 5 ? T-T



I CAN'T FIND IT.


----------



## Kildor

HOLY SWEET Jersus I found #4! I KEPT VIEWING THAT THREAD OVER AND OVER BUT I JUST DIDNT NOTICE IT. IT'S 5:46 AM AND I NEED SLEEP


----------



## Mao

kurukiio said:


> I CAN'T FIND IT.



Same. And same with 3. And 6. ;-; I think I'm going to give up now, I need to sleep D:


----------



## Libra

Giving up on number 6 and going to bed. I've listened several times to the song but I just don't know what it is (it doesn't even sound familiar, so I'm thinking maybe I've never heard it). I'm still happy I got 6 out of 7, though! Looking forward to searching for the other eggs! ^_^


----------



## Primalia

Chessa said:


> Did you put it in UPPER CASES?



Yep, followed all instructions and I know it's right mp3, nvm hopefully I'll find another to make my 4 eggs


----------



## keybug55

I'm just typing in random words to see what happens xD

got no 6 no problem. I think I missed the other one's :/


----------



## BlueLeaf

*Will the Collectable Eggs be restocked every now and then or is it forever limited?*


----------



## frosting

ugh i can't recognize no. 6 AT ALL


----------



## Mayaa

I need five so badly, why are people just finding it.


----------



## Jennifer

If anyone wants to sell one of the 4 Eggs Easter Egg, let me know >>


----------



## Mary

Yes!


----------



## LyraVale

woohoo! Got 3 but it took me so long to figure out a shortcut XD


----------



## Kiikay

Im stuck on 3, 6 & 7 LOL ;A;


----------



## Libra

I found number 6, OMG! I did one more search and I found it. Yay! I can sleep now, LOL!


----------



## Mary

LyraVale said:


> woohoo! Got 3 but it took me so long to figure out a shortcut XD



Three was soooo hard.


----------



## Siren137

Ok think I'm being stupid here but I don't know how to tell if I've found one. I don't really know what I'm looking for. Is there a link in the page or something? Can someone make it clear for me? Not asking for a cheat or anything.


----------



## amemome

yay!! found 3~~  think it's a great thing to do to put that there!  just need 5 and 4!!


----------



## Mao

*is secretly jealous of those who can find 3, 5 or 6* ugh I can't sleep if I can't find it >:c I feel like smashing my phone atm >_<


----------



## amemome

Siren137 said:


> Ok think I'm being stupid here but I don't know how to tell if I've found one. I don't really know what I'm looking for. Is there a link in the page or something? Can someone make it clear for me? Not asking for a cheat or anything.



the gyroid will PM you saying you found it!


----------



## Fairy

4 & 6 I HATE YOU


----------



## Aizu

Where the quacking hell are you 1 and 3


----------



## Mary

1 is the easiest. Just say it and don't focus too much on the actual words.


----------



## Kirito

I can't find 3 or 5 :<


----------



## Comet

6 is officially the number I hate the most.


----------



## Improv

actually the purchase one is the easiest


----------



## Siren137

amemome said:


> the gyroid will PM you saying you found it!



What by just viewing the right page? Surely I have to click on something first?


----------



## e-puff

Not a very fair spot for egg 7. Not at all.


----------



## Kammeh

Siren137 said:


> Ok think I'm being stupid here but I don't know how to tell if I've found one. I don't really know what I'm looking for. Is there a link in the page or something? Can someone make it clear for me? Not asking for a cheat or anything.


 
When you find an egg, there will be a spoiler/link that says "You have found an egg!" When you find it, click on it.


----------



## JellyDitto

I just cleared out my inbox though...


----------



## Kirito

Wait, is egg 2 possible to find or do you really have to wait until it is sold from the store?


----------



## BlueLeaf

Kirito said:


> Wait, is egg 2 possible to find or do you really have to wait until it is sold from the store?



It's on the first page, scroll down.


----------



## RayOfHope

Kirito said:


> Wait, is egg 2 possible to find or do you really have to wait until it is sold from the store?



Scroll down from the first post.


----------



## HoneyBunny

where's 5 tho


----------



## Siren137

Kammeh said:


> When you find an egg, there will be a spoiler/link that says "You have found an egg!" When you find it, click on it.



Ok so say for example (trust me I have no idea what I'm doing so can't give anything away!) I think it's in a post some where. I go to that post and the words "you've found an egg" will be there as a link?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Egg 3 and 4 urghhhh


----------



## Aizu

4, I've had it with you......


----------



## Le Ham

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Egg 3 and 4 urghhhh



Same here.


----------



## Mao

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Egg 3 and 4 urghhhh



4 is fairly easy. Try to think about all the words in the riddle but 3? More people (including me) are struggling with this :L


----------



## frosting

6, ughghghghgh i'm like running around listening for something familiar x__x


----------



## Kanapachi

Kirito said:


> Wait, is egg 2 possible to find or do you really have to wait until it is sold from the store?



It's literally on the first page of this tread and not meant to be hidden at all.


----------



## Coni

Urg this can be quite a challenge for those who are not native at english, some words kept me confused for Hours! Now, finally I can go back to water my plants. >.>


----------



## Eazel

k im done with this~


----------



## Lurrdoc

I'm much better at finding eggs in real life. This is weird.


----------



## Kammeh

Siren137 said:


> Ok so say for example (trust me I have no idea what I'm doing so can't give anything away!) I think it's in a post some where. I go to that post and the words "you've found an egg" will be there as a link?



Yes. c: Usually its a spoiler though, and inside the spoiler will be the link.


----------



## Alice

Lord. I know what song is playing for the number 6 clue, but I still can't figure out what the code is. I keep following leads but I'm getting no where.


----------



## Witch

Coni said:


> Urg this can be quite a challenge for those who are not native at english, some words kept me confused for Hours! Now, finally I can go back to water my plants. >.>



same
but I think today I will water my plants lol


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Found 4. But 3, what the heck


----------



## Nouris

I'm finally done 
FINALLY
;-;


----------



## Mao

Lurrdoc said:


> I'm much better at finding eggs in real life. This is weird.



Just to get you started, there's one is on the first page. It's not meant to be hidden


----------



## Nkosazana

Lol im so ******** when it comes to riddles ;_;
I cant even understand the first one x_x


----------



## frosting

FINALLY


----------



## Siren137

Great just found one, understand the link thing now!


----------



## Krystal10140

Finally done


----------



## Witch

One more! I have two (the happy song that begins by EA)


----------



## Kirito

Ugh number three is messing with my head. I am 90% sure I know which thread it is, but the egg isn't there e.e


----------



## KerryShinee

I can't find 5 and 7!


----------



## Jacob4

Kirito said:


> Ugh number three is messing with my head. I am 90% sure I know which thread it is, but the egg isn't there e.e



*You'll find it~*


----------



## debinoresu

#3 is making me angry lmfao im just going to search "500 quacks" and see what happens kfidjfjf


----------



## Nkosazana

I cant find the first one. Wat the hell ._.


----------



## Fairy

4 and 6 man.. 4 and fckin 6


----------



## Mary

Don't over think it.


----------



## Alice

KerryShinee said:


> I can't find 5 and 7!



I had an easier time with 5 and 7. 6 is driving me nuts.


----------



## Lurrdoc

six is the easiest. i know six and i STILL can't find the damn egg.


----------



## Heisenberg

Still need number one of the numbers. I wish the egg said which one it was q_q


----------



## LyraVale

I don't even think I've ever heard 6 anymore. lol, except the 1000 times I just listened to it. I've gone insane now.


----------



## Alice

Lurrdoc said:


> six is the easiest. i know six and i STILL can't find the damn egg.



RIGHT!? I know it. I just can't figure out what it wants me to do with it.


----------



## Mary

Read the first post.


----------



## Le Ham

Holy crap, I found the fourth one. Grrrr... back to finding Quack...


----------



## Zuckerlovelife

Yeah so I have no idea what I'm doing. So anyone who can help me out here, you'll have my heart<3


----------



## Jacob4

Zuckerlovelife said:


> Yeah so I have no idea what I'm doing. So anyone who can help me out here, you'll have my heart<3



*The first post tells you everything - you're not allowed hints from anyone, it spoils the hunt *


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

I FOUND ALL 7

i have never been more proud of myself in my entire life lool


----------



## estypest

Giving quack up quack on quack the quack one for now, quack, need sleep :O been fun so far


----------



## Zuckerlovelife

What is life? What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Siren137

Anyone know what EDT is relative to GMT? Just wondering what time here the eggs disappear! Thanks!


----------



## Zuckerlovelife

How am I supposed to live with myself if I can't find these eggs on an animal crossing forum? Someone tell me.


----------



## e-puff

Siren137 said:


> Anyone know what EDT is relative to GMT? Just wondering what time here the eggs disappear! Thanks!


EDT is -4.


----------



## Jacob4

Siren137 said:


> Anyone know what EDT is relative to GMT? Just wondering what time here the eggs disappear! Thanks!



EDT is 5 hours behind GMT+1.


----------



## Siren137

5 or 4????


----------



## MadisonCrossing

This looks fun!


----------



## Justin

Holy hell 60 pages you guys.

Anyway, for once I didn't work on this event so I get to participate! Good luck everyone. Gotta find my own eggs now.


----------



## amemome

looking for 4, my last egg!  Thanks so much for organizing such a fun event!


----------



## e-puff

MadisonCrossing said:


> This looks fun!


Yeah ok tuff guy.


----------



## meo

:| I don't get this at all. I feel so...dumb...


----------



## Witch

impossible for me to find five and six


----------



## Nkosazana

melsi said:


> :| I don't get this at all. I feel so...dumb...



I know how you feel!


----------



## ShinySandwich

amemome said:


> looking for 4, my last egg!  Thanks so much for organizing such a fun event!



Fun?


----------



## amemome

finally found all of them!!  now to go finish my homework...   retrospectively, how clever!  really makes you explore the whole place.


----------



## Alice

Woooooooo, I'm done.


----------



## Lurrdoc

god that was so dumb. so stupid, but i found it. STUPID. STUPID.


----------



## amemome

ShinySandwich said:


> Fun?



stress that becomes rewarding? haha... or fun for masochists.


----------



## iLoveYou

Omg there's a Togepi easter egg. I'm going to cry.


----------



## BlueLeaf

BlueLeaf said:


> *Will the Collectable Eggs be restocked every now and then or is it forever limited?*



Re-posting this. I'd really like to know this!


----------



## kyuchan

i only found the egg 1 :c


----------



## Remakine

I just NOW FIGURED OUT THE SONG ONE. WOW I FEEL SO DUMB CUZ I'VE HEARD IT LIKE 12 TIMES ALREADY. Wow I'm not smart.


----------



## Jacob4

BlueLeaf said:


> Re-posting this. I'd really like to know this!



*Most likely neither - They'll most likely be restocked next Easter.*


----------



## Jeremy

New eggs at 7:30 PM EDT


----------



## Nkosazana

How does the code thingy work?


----------



## kyuchan

I know that song but do not know what to do :CC


----------



## BlueLeaf

Jeremy said:


> New eggs at 7:30 PM EDT



New kinds or a restock?


----------



## Kirito

Jeez number three is killing meeee.


----------



## Thunder

I'm suddenly in the mood for an omelet.



iLoveYou said:


> Omg there's a Togepi easter egg. I'm going to cry.



Thank Murray, he gave me the idea.

Although, i don't think he knew what it was for when i asked the IRC "what your favorite video game egg is".


----------



## skyhavencrossing

frosting said:


> so that's it, we're out 100 tbt because we didn't know? shady as hell tbh.



I agree


----------



## Jacob4

Jeremy said:


> New eggs at 7:30 PM EDT



MORE EGGS?!?!

*YES*


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Ok, so I don't get this. There are eggs hidden in different places? How many places are there even?


----------



## Lurrdoc

Thunder said:


> I'm suddenly in the mood for an omelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Murray, he gave me the idea.
> 
> Although, i don't think he knew what it was for when i asked the IRC "what your favorite video game egg is".



Murray is the only reason I'm doing this then.


----------



## Jacob4

skyhavencrossing said:


> I agree



*Jake has refunded the TBT to the people who got scammed - the problem's been resolved.*


----------



## BlueLeaf

If there are new types of Easter Eggs, thank goodness I didn't waste my eggs on the more common ones!


----------



## toastia

me=half dead from this hunt


----------



## BungoTheElf

BlueLeaf said:


> If there are new types of Easter Eggs, thank goodness I didn't waste my eggs on the more common ones!



I think he meant more of the clue eggs


----------



## BlueLeaf

lynn105 said:


> I think he meant more of the clue eggs



Well, it would have been great to see more of the Easter Eggs anyway, lol.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Can anyone tell me how this works? I don't want to know where they are, I just want to know how to look. I don't know where to start.


----------



## meo

Nkosazana said:


> I know how you feel!



Luckily it looks like you've found some, congrats!
I give up.


----------



## Jeremy

BlueLeaf said:


> New kinds or a restock?



By eggs I mean clues of the 22.


----------



## LyraVale

Yay!  I just can't believe I spent 5 hours on this. lol ok, it's been fun though


----------



## AllisonCypress

This event sounds very exciting and fun!  I'll do my best to look for some eggs.


----------



## toastia

im about to quit
this hasn't been really fun for me at all


----------



## BlueLeaf

I hope I don't fail on the Must Find eggs, those were the hardest ones for me. It's probably because I overthink sometimes.


----------



## Jacob4

LyraVale said:


> Yay!  I just can't believe I spent 5 hours on this. lol ok, it's been fun though



Now you get to spend another 5 hours on it in 30 minutes!!!

yay


----------



## Javocado

IM STILL STUCK ON 3 AND 4


----------



## LyraVale

F L a K e said:


> Now you get to spend another 5 hours on it in 30 minutes!!!
> 
> yay



lol, I see it as 30 minutes to get MY WHOLE LIFE done so I can come look for more eggs...brb TBT!


----------



## Jacob4

Javocado said:


> IM STILL STUCK ON 3 AND 4



HOW D*EGG*RADING


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I have only got one and I don't even know where I got it...


----------



## Kirito

Number three is still eluding me :c


----------



## toastia

OMG I GOT NUMBER 1


----------



## Mariah

Kirito said:


> Number three is still eluding me :c



Yep, me too.


----------



## Javocado

NUMBER 3 AWWWW YEAH


----------



## Justin

Prin said:


> OMG I GOT NUMBER 1



Congrats!


----------



## Ezamoosh

I'm 99.99% certain I know what place #3 is in...
I just can't find it ;w;


----------



## toastia

Justin said:


> Congrats!


im so happy


----------



## Jacob4

_Can't wait for the next hints! c:_


----------



## FireNinja1

someone please help me I can't find egg number 2


----------



## Lurrdoc

I thought #1 was .. expired though. OH CRAP IT SAYS THE 20TH. NOT THE 19TH. OMG.


----------



## toastia

i cannot believe how many eggs i just got


----------



## Mewmewmewm

THATS IT
 ヽ(；▽；)ノ YOU WIN JEREMY
IVE GIVEN UP.
EGG 4 AND 5, YOU WIN.


----------



## Justin

I've got them all but #5. How in the hell


----------



## Javocado

when are the next hints coming out??


----------



## Jacob4

Justin said:


> I've got them all but #5. How in the hell



*You'll find it if you just do what you usually do, trust me. (;*


----------



## BlueLeaf

Javocado said:


> when are the next hints coming out??



In like 3 minutes.


----------



## KermitTea

F L a K e said:


> JUST PLAY IS CASUALLL
> 
> AND YOU'LL FIND IT



 you forgot your bold text 

okay on topic, 2 mins left!!


----------



## Javocado

BlueLeaf said:


> In like 3 minutes.



well f*** i best strike fast so i could get that togepi egg


----------



## toastia

ooohohhoohohoh


----------



## Jacob4

Karen said:


> you forgot your bold text
> 
> okay on topic, 2 mins left!!



*AND I MADE A TYPO

AHH WHAT IS THIS!!!*

*ON TOPIC, I CANT WAIT FOR THE HINTS IN LIKE 30 SECONDS!!*


----------



## BlueLeaf

Will there be any new kinds of Eggs in the shop soon? I'd just like to know this, so I can decide whether or not to use my eggs in a collectible spree.


----------



## toastia

lets do this


----------



## Justin

BlueLeaf said:


> Will there be any new kinds of Eggs in the shop soon? I'd just like to know this, so I can decide whether or not to use my eggs in a collectible spree.



There won't be any new items in addition to what you can currently see in the Easter category inside the Shop.


----------



## Javocado

MY BODY IS REGGIE


----------



## Jacob4

*JEREMY OMG IT HAS BEEN 1 MINUTE WHERE ARE THE HINTS!!!*

(This is a jk b4 any1 shouts at me ok)


----------



## Justin




----------



## Mewmewmewm

Ive refreshed so many times it hurts.


----------



## JellyDitto

Justin said:


>


----------



## toastia

I WILL GET THAT GOLDEN EGG.


----------



## BungoTheElf

<~Jer> someone post in that thread that it’s not going to be exactly 730 btw lol


----------



## Jacob4

Justin said:


>



*WOAH![COLOR="#tgr5y6"]![/COLOR]!!*


----------



## BlueLeaf

lynn105 said:


> <~Jer> someone post in that thread that it’s not going to be exactly 730 btw lol



WTHWTHWTHWTHWTH


----------



## Javocado

LETS DO THIS


----------



## toastia

Jer can't do anything as planned


----------



## Kammeh

lynn105 said:


> <~Jer> someone post in that thread that it?s not going to be exactly 730 btw lol



asdfghjkl NOT AGAIN ;-;


----------



## Mewmewmewm

lynn105 said:


> <~Jer> someone post in that thread that it’s not going to be exactly 730 btw lol


JEREMMYYYYYYYY


----------



## Justin

itsnothappening.gif


----------



## Nkosazana

I see no ducks ._.


----------



## toastia

Justin said:


> itsnothappening.gif



fail


----------



## Javocado

New hints in 2 minutes or Eggxecute me


----------



## Jeremy

I need moar thyme


----------



## Lurrdoc

I can't believe any of you expected Jer to be punctual.


----------



## BlueLeaf

Jeremy said:


> I need moar thyme



WE HAVE ENOUGH SOUP JUST HURRY


----------



## toastia

Jeremy said:


> I need moar thyme


I see that pun.


----------



## Jacob4

Jeremy said:


> I need moar thyme



I AM SO

EGGCITED!!!11one


----------



## Javocado

This is an eggpidemic


----------



## Justin

Spoiler: Language Warning so Kaiaa doesn't give me an infraction


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> I need moar thyme



Don't be a herb.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Jeremy said:


> I need moar thyme


----------



## toastia

But don't worry guys. Jer will be here soon. BUT YOU HAVE TO


----------



## Jacob4

lynn105 said:


>



*why Are you posting picturEs of my hOuse??/*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

NEW EGGS!


----------



## toastia

JER U ARE 10 MIN LATE1!1111


----------



## Javocado

Togeplease hurry


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I'M sure it'll be posted
In a couple more hours XD


----------



## VioletPrincess

So the clues should lead you to pages where you find the links for the eggs?  I am so confused.


----------



## Kaiaa

Justin said:


> Spoiler: Language Warning so Kaiaa doesn't give me an infraction



Gonna have to admit that made me laugh a little. Just a little. =p


----------



## Nkosazana

The hell are these ducks? ._.


----------



## Cory

Kaiaa said:


> Gonna have to admit that made me laugh a little. Just a little. =p



I don't think you would allow this kind of language on your site. Would you Kaiaa?


----------



## toastia

Kaiaa said:


> Gonna have to admit that made me laugh a little. Just a little. =p



WAT


----------



## Kammeh

My phone is low on battery 
Hurry up plz ;3;


----------



## toastia




----------



## Mewmewmewm

Imma go get a pizza, anyone else want some?


----------



## Jacob4

Mewmewmewm said:


> Imma go get a pizza, anyone else want some?



*YES PLEASE*


----------



## Javocado

Mewmewmewm said:


> Imma go get a pizza, anyone else want some?



no thanks, just got done eggxercising


----------



## LyraVale

llol, guys...I kinda hope he takes longer...y'all are nutssss


----------



## Mewmewmewm

LyraVale said:


> llol, guys...I kinda hope he takes longer...y'all are nutssss



Its all in the name of the sacred golden egg...
Except I'm just here for my togepi XD


----------



## Cory

[19:51] <~Jer> someone post in there that it will be 8:00

mkay


----------



## Reaper_Flower

me too  they will probably riot XD


----------



## Kaiaa

Jer: someone post in there that it will be 8:00

(More like 8 something)


----------



## toastia

Cory said:


> [19:51] <~Jer> someone post in there that it will be 8:00
> 
> mkay


-_-


----------



## Witch

Only one more! Music, music....


----------



## Aesthetic

Kaiaa said:


> Jer: someone post in there that it will be 8:00
> 
> (More like 8 something)


More like 8 something AM ON 4/20 WOW


----------



## toastia

Kaiaa said:


> Jer: someone post in there that it will be 8:00
> 
> (More like 8 something)



true dat


----------



## AnimeK

I have eggs 1, 2, and 7. I have no idea where to find the others. XD


----------



## Kammeh

[CHARGE][/CHARGE]





Cory said:


> [19:51] <~Jer> someone post in there that it will be 8:00
> 
> mkay



7 more mins then? ovo


----------



## Cory

Kaiaa said:


> Jer: someone post in there that it will be 8:00
> 
> (More like 8 something)


oooooh, I beat you to it.


----------



## Kirito

So 7 more minutes?


----------



## Jacob4

Netflix said:


> More like 8 something AM ON 4/20 WOW



*ur signature...*

*it is bauetiofil*


----------



## Justin

Netflix said:


> More like 8 something AM ON 4/20 WOW



did someone say 420


----------



## toastia

nope, 1 hour and 25 minutes left


----------



## LyraVale

*OMG 8!!!???*

jk, I just wanted to participitateitate.


----------



## Aesthetic

Justin said:


> did someone say 420



yes praise it


----------



## Thunder

Netflix said:


> More like 8 something AM ON 4/20 WOW



Hey you guys are lucky Jer and I aren't including some of the harder clues.


----------



## Javocado

tomorrow is easter where we celebrate the resurrection of lord bob


----------



## Cory

Thunder said:


> Hey you guys are lucky Jer and I aren't including some of the harder clues.



Don't you mean hard-boiled
HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## toastia

Thunder said:


> Hey you guys are lucky Jer and I aren't including some of the harder clues.



pfft every clue is hard


----------



## Nkosazana

Thunder said:


> Hey you guys are lucky Jer and I aren't including some of the harder clues.



Please dont ;_;


----------



## Heisenberg

o_o;;;


----------



## KermitTea

[17:00] <~Jer> just always add 15 minutes on to any time i give


----------



## Heisenberg

WTB easier hints ;p


----------



## toastia

its 8:01


----------



## Javocado

lurk levels over 9000


----------



## BellGreen

I'm literally spending my Saturday afternoon on a virtual egg hunt :{


----------



## Kirito

I need more egg cluesss.


----------



## toastia

Karen said:


> [17:00] <~Jer> just always add 15 minutes on to any time i give



0-0

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is getting eggitating


----------



## LyraVale

Something tells me this extra time is not being used for making the clues EASIER or anything...
]}> and :twisted: mods...shady!


----------



## Prisma

Its halloween all over again looking TTT^TTT


----------



## Javocado

I JUST NEED THAT TOGEPI


----------



## JellyDitto

Prin said:


> 0-0
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> this is getting eggitating



I know, jeremy always eggsaggerates the time. 
Oh, ho ho ho...


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Yay ^.^


----------



## LyraVale

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm literally spending my Saturday afternoon on a virtual egg hunt :{



haha...must...not...think...(srsly focus on the egggggggggssssss)


----------



## Javocado

"hey jav lets get sushi"
"cant hunting eggs"


----------



## Krystal10140

Javocado said:


> "hey jav lets get sushi"
> "cant hunting eggs"



Lol but aren't you done?


----------



## Javocado

Krystal10140 said:


> Lol but aren't you done?



well i'm waiting on the impending hints lol


----------



## Farobi

Where are the eggs?


----------



## Krystal10140

Doubt there's gonna be more clues though


----------



## Comet

I should be studying right now but... eggs.


----------



## JellofishXD

waaaaaaa its IMPOSSIBLE!!


----------



## Jeremy

Sorry for my bad time estimates.  They are up if you didn't notice.


----------



## Farobi

Where are the eggs? I'm confused

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or are we supposed to get them?? Um 0.0


----------



## Krystal10140

Say what now? I don't get ANY of them. Dude you gotta make riddles more sense this is gibberish dude


----------



## Flop

1st one punks


----------



## LyraVale

Krystal10140 said:


> Say what now? I don't get ANY of them. Dude you gotta make riddles more sense this is gibberish dude



bahaha. Agreeed.


----------



## poliwag0

Yay I got one of the new egg hints!


----------



## BluebellLight

I don't get where we are supposed to enter in the codes for the eggs what


----------



## BellGreen

I'm resisting the urge to buy the Yoshi egg.


----------



## Jeremy

BluebellLight said:


> I don't get where we are supposed to enter in the codes for the eggs what



You find "clues" through out TBT.  Puzzles, you have to come up with an answer to and you put it in the URL as shown in the first post.


----------



## Krystal10140

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm resisting the urge to buy the Yoshi egg.



How did you get 9 eggs so far? I know where you got 7 but where did you get the other 2? If you solved two of these riddles your fast dude


----------



## JellyDitto

Like wat my brain is malfunctioning


----------



## Justin

So far 15 people have found my egg!

So proud of you guys. <3


----------



## JellyDitto

Got egg 14!


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> So far 15 people have found my egg!
> 
> So proud of you guys. <3



Which number egg was it?


----------



## fairyring

togeprrrrri


----------



## JellyDitto

Justin which egg is yours? like what number?


----------



## Krystal10140

Justin said:


> So far 15 people have found my egg!
> 
> So proud of you guys. <3



Aw how nice bt dubs where you get another egg? You had 7 but which one egg uou find?


----------



## RayOfHope

I got the Togepi egg 8'D I think I can die happy now.

...oh look, I just wasted the whole afternoon on this dear god


----------



## Justin

Flop said:


> Which number egg was it?





Domowithamustache said:


> Justin which egg is yours? like what number?



Secret!

But you'll know when you find it. <3

*UPDATE:* 25 found now!


----------



## JellyDitto

Most likely has something to do with frozen..


----------



## FireNinja1

Egg 9, I've gotta applaud you for that clue.


----------



## JellofishXD

So the eggs could be in ANY thread


----------



## Farobi

is it like in the main post of a thread or what? im ded


----------



## aetherene

HA!

I finally got the mp3 one! I know where it was from but I couldn't quite get the code right. 

But everything else pretty much has me stumped. xD I must try to learn TBT better.


----------



## Hot

Just found 3.
Motivation's gone up.


----------



## BlueLeaf

All I need left is 9, 11, and 13!


----------



## Coni

This is so fun! Im stuck in a puzzle... again! XD


----------



## Comet

I can finally sleep now.


----------



## iamnothyper

grr.... im missing one of the clues ones T____T


----------



## FireNinja1

Honestly this round was a bit of a letdown. I found 5 in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Jeremy

Update: All of the egg clues will be added on Saturday and Sunday, but you will still be able to search for them on Monday


----------



## amemome

one puzzle, one clue left to go...


----------



## Andelsky

I'd love to know which egg is which.. XD


----------



## iamnothyper

FireNinja1 said:


> Honestly this round was a bit of a letdown. I found 5 in less than 10 minutes.



give him a break D;


----------



## Heisenberg

Still lookin


----------



## Krystal10140

Ok


----------



## JellyDitto

Guys, I found an egg! Here's the link: 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Mewmewmewm

YOSHI IM COMIN ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Zeiro

I understand a lot of the clues, but I have no idea where to actually look for them.


----------



## KermitTea

one more


----------



## amemome

Karen said:


> one more



same!


----------



## frosting

got my yoshi egg ;~;


----------



## Mayaa

Still looking for 5 and 7-15. Just got back on, what a surprise. ;m;


----------



## Nerd House

Stumped on all the new clues. :/ 
I just need 2 more eggs to be completely done with this event.


----------



## poliwag0

What are the differences between the purchasable eggs?


----------



## Gummysaur

uhhh i'm confused on how to even get eggs, they're hidden in links??? what

edit: nevermind I only have 0 I'm screwed anyway


----------



## JellofishXD

im screwed maybe next year for me


----------



## olivetree123

here I go again ;_;


----------



## Nerd House

Welp, found 1 of the new eggs. 1 to go!


----------



## Jeremy

A reminder for the puzzles:  Put them in all caps and remove any spaces or symbols if you have them.


----------



## f11

These hints confused me even more. I only need 8 more eggs...


----------



## mayorvanessa

i'm confused on how to find them ;-;


----------



## Justin

CURRENT STANDINGS FOR THE GOLDEN EGG HUNT!







Good luck!


----------



## Silvery

I'm amazed I managed to find several so far. Didn't think I could solve even one. o_o


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> CURRENT STANDINGS FOR THE GOLDEN EGG HUNT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



A lot of people already used their eggs to by collectibles.


----------



## Coni

Im on the list  -screams-


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> A lot of people already used their eggs to by collectibles.



*Golden* egg hunt.


----------



## Flop

Jeremy you **** it's "The family plans *its* next move.


----------



## Nkosazana

The family one is just....djdisohdhznxbjwkenhcmrjkkj.
._.
Watduzeitmeen????


----------



## Nerd House

Yay, 9 eggs, I think I'm done.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gummysaur

i am so confused, what the heck is everyone talking about?! I read over the post twice but I still don't understand what I'm supposed to do :/


----------



## BellGreen

I need Egg 13 to finish these two rounds off. Not a fan of the puzzles


----------



## aetherene

Omg, I found an egg by accident, but I have no idea for which clue it is for. o_o


----------



## RayOfHope

I really like egg 9 xD

*hoping for a yoshi egg now*

- - - Post Merge - - -



aetherene said:


> Omg, I found an egg by accident, but I have no idea for which clue it is for. o_o



It should say which egg it is at the beginning of its code.


----------



## .Nat.

Number 10 oh my good. I will never get that.


----------



## amemome

i don't know if i want to cash in at the end or just buy the collectibles right now...


----------



## Macaron126

Yasss that gorgeous togepi egg is mine <3 I'm content ^-^


----------



## Coni

8, 10 and puzzle 11 are starting to be a headache o.o


----------



## Krystal10140

Ok


----------



## KermitTea

*gotta catch em all!!!*


----------



## RayOfHope

Ugh, what's the egg old question... x_x


----------



## BungoTheElf

tHTRREEE MORE RUGHRGR


----------



## Javocado

Stumped on 9-13 :B


----------



## Mr.Fox

*sigh*...my Togepi egg...and all is right with the world lol


EDIT: can someone fill me in on what I may be missing regarding the puzzle eggs?

For example with the mp3 egg...I've put the answer where it says 'CODESHERE', but nothing happens...

I should technically have more eggs by now...but the codes are stopping me.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I. . .
I GIVE UP,
IM SORRY TOGEPI ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## poliwag0

What do the eggs do


----------



## Nkosazana

I...just...need....1...more!!!!


----------



## Zeiro

I can't figure out the remaining ones, I'm just gonna wait for more clues.


----------



## Kanapachi

This is cruel. :|


----------



## bigger34

The family one is easy, just cant find it! -table flip-


----------



## aetherene

Wyndfyre said:


> It should say which egg it is at the beginning of its code.



I think one came from the Eggs 1-7 batch, and some of the codes for those don't have the indication for which egg it is. >_<


----------



## JellyDitto

Ugh I feel the urge to help people and give you guys the answers. But if I do, I'll get banned. x_x


----------



## Sid2125

I am terrible at this.


----------



## .Nat.

You know when you see someone in a movie and you go "OH, I'VE SEEN THAT GUY BEFORE?" and it will continue to bother you until you can go on imdb and check?
Number 10 is giving me that same level of discomfort.


----------



## Kammeh

Stuck on 9, 10, 11, and 13.. eDe


----------



## Jeremy

aetherene said:


> I think one came from the Eggs 1-7 batch, and some of the codes for those don't have the indication for which egg it is. >_<



1-7 and the puzzles won't tell you which it is, correct.


----------



## Syd

ack I'm like the only one not doing this because i'm stuck on 1. ****** level = over 9000


----------



## Nkosazana

I should probably sleep now ._. This is killing me ;_;


----------



## BlueLeaf

Jeremy said:


> 1-7 and the puzzles won't tell you which it is, correct.



By the way, I Pm'ed you, I'd like to get something concerning the eggs cleared up.


----------



## Nayu

Woah it's so hard!! I hope I can get Togepi Easter Egg before it runs out of stock >__<


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Syd said:


> ack I'm like the only one not doing this because i'm stuck on 1. ****** level = over 9000



No need to do them all in order.  Just think real hard about some of these.


----------



## Cory

CURSE YOU 9 10 AND 11


----------



## dropinthebucket

*SIGH* I just dont get this...it says I found an egg then directs me back here..what the heck do I do then? where do I put the code @??!! *FACEPALM*


----------



## amemome

did you restock the togepi and yoshi eggs?  i swear i just saw the sock jump from 18 to 48 on the togepi eggs just now...


----------



## Blockmayus

Aargh! Egg 11 is driving me crazy because I had a bunch of alternatives for it and I seriously cant believe non of them worked


----------



## frosting

dropinthebucket said:


> *SIGH* I just dont get this...it says I found an egg then directs me back here..what the heck do I do then? where do I put the code @??!! *FACEPALM*



that means you got it lol


----------



## Justin

I've just removed all of one person's Eggs for continually providing hints and begging for hints from others, and warned two others for providing hints to this member. You ruin the fun for everyone by doing this and we won't be hesitating to remove currency and items when we see this.


----------



## Flop

Next round please


----------



## poliwag0

What do the eggs do?


----------



## JoJoCan

Can I buy some eggs? with my tbt bells? pls!


----------



## iamnothyper

dropinthebucket said:


> *SIGH* I just dont get this...it says I found an egg then directs me back here..what the heck do I do then? where do I put the code @??!! *FACEPALM*



do you get a pm saying you got an egg?


----------



## dropinthebucket

frosting said:


> that means you got it lol



Good lord! here I thought I was crazy! But then explain how come no pm saying I got an egg?


----------



## Syd

these are super hardddd i'm just gonna leave the egg finding to everyone else, good luck!


----------



## Javocado

I hate eggs


----------



## JoJoCan

I buy eggs! 30 tbt per 1 egg


----------



## dropinthebucket

iamnothyper said:


> do you get a pm saying you got an egg?



Nope but I got about 5 saying I found an egg but no pm saying I did..so do I have them or not?


----------



## Nerd House

This event lol.

It's good. xD










Shayne said:


> I buy eggs! 30 tbt per 1 egg



You can't trade Eggs.


----------



## xkassidy

Um ok so I got an egg and it sent me a PM, right? I find another egg, and I guess my computer froze, so I clicked it twice, and I know that you can't get an egg from the same link twice. So I can't get the second egg I think because TBT knows I already clicked on it but it didn't send me a PM. Does this make sense to anyone? lol


----------



## trea

Happy to have my togepi egg! Thanks for all the work you did, Jeremy (and Thunder)


----------



## Jeremy

xkassidy said:


> Um ok so I got an egg and it sent me a PM, right? I find another egg, and I guess my computer froze, so I clicked it twice, and I know that you can't get an egg from the same link twice. So I can't get the second egg I think because TBT knows I already clicked on it but it didn't send me a PM. Does this make sense to anyone? lol



If you clicked it, you would have gotten a PM. You can also see the codes you redeem here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?currencyid=4


----------



## BellGreen

dropinthebucket said:


> Nope but I got about 5 saying I found an egg but no pm saying I did..so do I have them or not?



Are you sure you actually clicked on the link? Otherwise I don't see how you couldn't have gotten them...


----------



## xkassidy

Jeremy said:


> If you clicked it, you would have gotten a PM. You can also see the codes you redeem here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?currencyid=4



Okay that says I only have one egg but I found two other posts already that I clicked on and I haven't got a PM, it redirects me to this post, that's supposed to happen, right?


----------



## Byngo

Do we use the same link to answer the puzzle that we used for the first puzzle?


----------



## LyraVale

GRRRR...10,11, AND 13 are evil...I just know 11 is easier than I'm thinking it is.


----------



## Krystal10140

Bored


----------



## Nerd House

When the event ends, will any leftover Egg currency be kept, hidden, or voided?


----------



## dropinthebucket

I clicked on the link that says "you found an egg!"    and it directs me back here  
maybe Im doing it wrong or too dumb to figure it out? LOL


----------



## xkassidy

dropinthebucket said:


> I clicked on the link that says "you found an egg!"    and it directs me back here
> maybe Im doing it wrong or too dumb to figure it out? LOL



SAME


----------



## dropinthebucket

xkassidy said:


> Okay that says I only have one egg but I found two other posts already that I clicked on and I haven't got a PM, it redirects me to this post, that's supposed to happen, right?



^^^ see not the only one this has happend too?


----------



## iamnothyper

dropinthebucket said:


> Nope but I got about 5 saying I found an egg but no pm saying I did..so do I have them or not?



did you click the links?


----------



## Le Ham

Yee, I got my Yoshi egg and hun, that's all I came here for.


----------



## xkassidy

Wow now I forgot where the last one I clicked was.. oi


----------



## Jawile

All I need is the Togepi egg...


----------



## Zii

@Lunatic - You use the same link for all of the puzzles. Just replace the CODEHERE part with whatever you think the answer is.

All caught up! 15's answer made me laugh. I thought it was something completely different at first. xD


----------



## Mr.Fox

xkassidy said:


> SAME



Every time I've clicked 'You Found An Egg' it opens a new window for me and I see I've received a new PM/Egg.


----------



## Jeremy

When you click one of the egg links, it brings you to this thread.


----------



## xkassidy

Mr.Fox said:


> Every time I've clicked 'You Found An Egg' it opens a new window for me and I see I've received a new PM/Egg.



That's only happened to me once. :/ now it's not working?


----------



## iamnothyper

you're supposed to get new pm


----------



## xkassidy

Jeremy said:


> When you click one of the egg links, it brings you to this thread.



oh well I already clicked two and they both brought me here lol, btw what browser are you using? maybe I should switch?


----------



## KarlaKGB

The Easter event in a nutshell


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Oh man this is hard....


----------



## Justin

Karla I love you.


----------



## oath2order

Karla i love you


----------



## VioletPrincess

Please can someone tell me how to use the codes????  where do I put the code in?


----------



## iamnothyper

poor jeremy


----------



## Jennifer

If anyone doesn't want their Togepi and/or Yoshi egg, I'd love to buy it from you! T~T (offering lots of stuff too)


----------



## Coni

that comic was hilarious!


----------



## Hermione Granger

I...finally.....got....Togepi...........yay


----------



## BungoTheElf

karla thats amazing omf


----------



## Leopardfire

I got my awesome Togepi egg, I thought I was to dumb to solve these but I found them pretty quickly, some by accident. ^^ Gl to everyone!


----------



## oath2order

Jamie gives her seal of approval.


----------



## SoraSora

I'M STILL LOOKING FOR FIVE, OMG.


----------



## Jeremy

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Please can someone tell me how to use the codes????  where do I put the code in?



I'm assuming you mean for the puzzles: Use the URL in the first post and replace CODEHERE with your answer.  Make sure it's all caps and remove any spaces or symbols you might use.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ok thank you so much Jeremy.   Guess I got them wrong


----------



## BlueLeaf

I guess I'll post my question in the thread.

So basically, I solved Egg 10's puzzle and got the egg for it. When I refreshed the page, I noticed that I only had 4 Eggs instead of 5.



Spoiler: Boring Math Stuff



15 Eggs total - 9 (bought one egg) = 6 - 1 (unsolved puzzle) = 5 Eggs left
*1 refresh later*
4 Eggs left?

The missing egg is 10th one, and the unsolved one is 13.



So basically, what happened? My original answer was correct, but any trace of it (inbox, transaction log) is gone. When I try inputting the answer back, it doesn't work, treating it like I DID solve it. My answer could be wrong in the first place, but I do remember getting an egg after solving it.


----------



## krielle

Now looking for eggs #8-13 c:
Fun fun fun~


----------



## Justin

BlueLeaf said:


> I guess I'll post my question in the thread.
> 
> So basically, I solved Egg 10's puzzle and got the egg for it. When I refreshed the page, I noticed that I only had 4 Eggs instead of 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boring Math Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 15 Eggs total - 9 (bought one egg) = 6 - 1 (unsolved puzzle) = 5 Eggs left
> *1 refresh later*
> 4 Eggs left?
> 
> The missing egg is 10th one, and the unsolved one is 13.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, what happened? My original answer was correct, but any trace of it (inbox, transaction log) is gone. When I try inputting the answer back, it doesn't work, treating it like I DID solve it. My answer could be wrong in the first place, but I do remember getting an egg after solving it.



PM me what your answer is.


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I HAVE MY TOGEPI NOW.
i can now die in peace ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I don't quite understand whats described for *For Sale*... I feel so stupid.


----------



## xkassidy

Ok so I tried going on a different browser to try to click on them so that they would work this time but it didn't. I think the websites knows that I clicked on it before but it doesn't know it didn't send me the PM D: I should have four right now. I have one. -sad- I'm sorry this had to happen to me I feel like a bother lol


----------



## iamnothyper

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I don't quite understand whats described for *For Sale*... I feel so stupid.



you will spend bells to buy it


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

iamnothyper said:


> you will spend bells to buy it


Bells what? Still confused, darn you egg 2!


----------



## Jeremy

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Bells what? Still confused, darn you egg 2!



Scroll down and look at Zipper T's post.  It's not meant to be hidden.


----------



## Leopardfire

Just wondering, what were the prizes last year? Were they the same?


----------



## Jacob4

KarlaKGB said:


> The Easter event in a nutshell



I lvoe you


----------



## Yookey

Very good job on this event. Some of these clues are extremely hard xD


----------



## Thunder

Leopardfire said:


> Just wondering, what were the prizes last year? Were they the same?



The classic easter egg was from last year, in addition finding all of the easter eggs gave you one of those golden tickets.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jeremy said:


> Scroll down and look at Zipper T's post.  It's not meant to be hidden.


....man I really am an idiot. I still don't get it.


----------



## RayOfHope

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ....man I really am an idiot. I still don't get it.



Scroll down from the first post and click on the button in Zipper T's post...


----------



## Thunder

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ....man I really am an idiot. I still don't get it.



Here.


----------



## Maude

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> ....man I really am an idiot. I still don't get it.



Don't feel bad that one has had me stumped for hours too


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

#9 and #11 have got me really stumped, man :'D


----------



## monochrom3

Some questions:

1. For the clue eggs: is it on a post or on a thread?
2. When I clicked the link for the code it only shows my currency? (I'm on a phone though)


----------



## LaceGloves

I got the Togepi egg! I am thoroughly satisfied. c':


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How the heck did I miss that! Thank you.... derp.


----------



## Party Poison

HNG- I can't tell what one's I solved and which is my last one!?  ; - ; Maybe next year label the eggs, haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Maude said:


> Don't feel bad that one has had me stumped for hours too


*pat pat*


----------



## Lurrdoc

a literal pic of me right now.


----------



## Silvery

So I got all but 10 and 13. Those have me stumped. XD


----------



## xkassidy

I have two eggs but I found more than two  I never got the PMs when I clicked them, it just redirected me to this thread.


----------



## BellGreen

monochrom3 said:


> Some questions:
> 
> 1. For the clue eggs: is it on a post or on a thread?
> 2. When I clicked the link for the code it only shows my currency? (I'm on a phone though)



Replace CODEHERE with the actual code. 


I finally got all the eggs so far. It was already so hard, the next round will be even harder...


----------



## KatTayle

I think these new clues are easier than the others! Got like 3 eggs from them (like #10 lol)


----------



## Mayor TB

I don't get it, how will the eggs appear? Are they images hidden on the page, or...?


----------



## monochrom3

Slightly n00bish but where do I found clue eggs again?


----------



## .Nat.

KatTayle said:


> I think these new clues are easier than the others! Got like 3 eggs from them (like #10 lol)



I thought these were easier too! But I still haven't gotten 10, LOL.


----------



## Improv

I need one more argh.

edit: phew done


----------



## Zeiro

Adol the Red said:


> When the event ends, will any leftover Egg currency be kept, hidden, or voided?


Most likely hidden, just like the Tickets.


----------



## LaceGloves

LOL. I clicked the tag at the bottom, because it had become a habit for me to click "You found an egg!"


----------



## xkassidy

can no one help me with my problem? am I on my own? I'll just accept the fact I found more than two eggs and didn't receive them. lol happy easter to me! xD


----------



## Byngo

Woo I'm on a roll~~ I figured out like 6 or 7 in the last hour


----------



## Thunder

xkassidy said:


> can no one help me with my problem? am I on my own? I'll just accept the fact I found more than two eggs and didn't receive them. lol happy easter to me! xD



I'll talk to Jeremy about it, but he's out right now.


----------



## Coni

10 is a nightmare I cant figure it out T_T


----------



## xkassidy

Thunder said:


> I'll talk to Jeremy about it, but he's out right now.



I feel like I already bothered him too much today lol. he doesn't have to figure it out right this second. nice of you to talk to him though :3 thank you.


----------



## rubyy

The struggle of the lantern & scroll woods event all over again. 
Jokin', but seriously, thanks so much for this event, I can see it took a while to plan and stuff


----------



## debinoresu

ONLY 11 LEFT WHSURIFJWI I THINK I KNOW WHAT THE AGE OLD QUESTION IS BUT IDK WHAT TO DO WITH THAT


----------



## Byngo

Rubyy said:


> The struggle of the lantern & scroll woods event all over again.



YES. OMG YES THIS IS WHAT I THOUGHT

painful memories reoccurring.


----------



## monochrom3

And no one answers to my question?

But perhaps if they answer it they'll be banned for aiding.


----------



## Improv

ouch just realized i won't be able to get the yoshi egg because i bought the classic one


----------



## .Nat.

//keyboard smashes 
OOOOOOOH, SUCK IT #10! FINALLY. 

Now it's only #11 left, omg.


----------



## Avolt

I'm new to this site and I found five eggs in less than an hour. I wasn't really looking for them to begin with.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Just give me my Togepi and I will be gone! LOL even though this event is driving my crazy somewhat, I am enjoying this event. XD


----------



## Nerd House

debinoresu said:


> ONLY 11 LEFT WHSURIFJWI I THINK I KNOW WHAT THE AGE OLD QUESTION IS BUT IDK WHAT TO DO WITH THAT



That one was definitely a *facepalm* moment for me when I figured it out xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Adol the Red said:


> That one was definitely a *facepalm* moment for me when I figured it out xD


I'm still stuck on it as well but I bet its right in my face ha? XD


----------



## LyraVale

hehe I'm stuck on 11 too! Grrr...I thought it was the 1st one I knew too, but I keep missing it


----------



## Avolt

I saw that there's a Yoshi egg, I want that! I'll keep looking around until I find one. I might as well find all the eggs since I'm trying to figure out this whole site.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Adol the Red said:


> That one was definitely a *facepalm* moment for me when I figured it out xD





LyraVale said:


> hehe I'm stuck on 11 too! Grrr...I thought it was the 1st one I knew too, but I keep missing it


AHHHHHHHHHHH I just got it! AHHHHH my head hurts! I knew it, I knew it!


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH I just got it! AHHHHH my head hurts! I knew it, I knew it!



Congrats! *dies a little of jealousy


----------



## RayOfHope

Ugh is 11 really that obvious? It makes me feel so stupid for not getting it


----------



## Party Poison

I don't get it.  ; A;  question 11, everyone says it's easy but I'm stumped.


----------



## Valese

I found all 4 of my eggs by pure luck or coincidence, so now I don't even know which ones I found haha. (<EDIT: Oh except the quack one, that one was quite straightforward qqqq.)

The mp3 one is driving me nuts, I feel like I KNOW THE SONG AND HEARD IT SOMEWHERE BEFORE BUT WHEEERE. QQ


I'm never going to get my Togepi Egg. >:C




<Edit> ASDADASDSD Found another. The puzzles are what I'm not going to be able to figure out though :V


----------



## Gingersnap

i need one more and im dying


----------



## Lurrdoc

how did i make it to college


----------



## .Nat.

The answer is easy. Getting to the egg? Not so much xD


----------



## Gingersnap

wooo got my yoshi egg <3
happy easter everyone


----------



## .Nat.

Lurrdoc said:


> how did i make it to college



Oh yay, I'm not the only one, haha! It's depressing how much these clues made me question my own intelligence, omg.


----------



## Prisma

Im actually starting to find eggs now that i've stopped focusing purely on one (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧ but those puzzles are going to be a pain in the fluff...


----------



## Stevey Queen

I feel pretty intelligent most of the time until I read TBT riddles/hints

That's when I feel like the biggest idiot in the world


----------



## Nerd House

Where do I go to view that chart that shows the top users with the most eggs?

Also, they should TOTALLY ninja stock the chocolate cakes during the event, while no one is focused on it! XD


----------



## Lurrdoc

.Nat. said:


> Oh yay, I'm not the only one, haha! It's depressing how much these clues made me question my own intelligence, omg.



def not the only one. i keep having to remind myself that riddles have nothing to do with my intelligence, but it sure feels that way when trying these.


----------



## Jacob4

Adol the Red said:


> Where do I go to view that chart that shows the top users with the most eggs?
> 
> Also, they should TOTALLY ninja stock the chocolate cakes during the event, while no one is focused on it! XD



*Go to "Currency", and click on either "Bells" or "Eggs", either work. c:*


----------



## BungoTheElf

I have been stuck on three of them for like two hours omg


----------



## Thunder

Adol the Red said:


> Where do I go to view that chart that shows the top users with the most eggs?
> 
> Also, they should TOTALLY ninja stock the chocolate cakes during the event, while no one is focused on it! XD



Bada-boom.

Of course it won't count people who've already spent their eggs.


----------



## Kirito

What do you click to input the code you think might be the answer for a puzzle egg?


----------



## Prisma

Adol the Red said:


> Where do I go to view that chart that shows the top users with the most eggs?
> 
> Also, they should TOTALLY ninja stock the chocolate cakes during the event, while no one is focused on it! XD





Click the currency tab and click eggs


----------



## Party Poison

Everyone says it's so obvious, but dkjalfhglakdfg.  I hate you question 11!  ; - ;  I guess you win.  *plops*


----------



## Hermione Granger

If we can't see what eggs we found between #1-#7, then how do I know if I found egg #4? I've been frantically searching all over for eggs that I lost track which ones I did or did not receive before the #8 and up hints. Q . Q


----------



## Nerd House

Oh, well I spent some xD I found all of them so far and thought I might be on it lol

I guess that chart really shows who the contenders for the Golden Egg are


----------



## nammie

ughhhh number 6 and 10 left, 6 sounds so familiar but I just can't place it asjdasjd

edit/ AHHH FINALLY FIGURED OUT THE SONG yesss


----------



## Mario.

Ugh i don't know question number 1 to hard


----------



## Thunder

Kirito said:


> What do you click to input the code you think might be the answer for a puzzle egg?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE

Just put the answer where it says "CODEHERE" (If it wasn't obvious).



John Lennon said:


> If we can't see what eggs we found between #1-#7, then how do I know if I found egg #4? I've been frantically searching all over for eggs that I lost track which ones I did or did not receive before the #8 and up hints. Q . Q



PM me a list of all the codes you've found so far and I'll check 'em for you.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Wait it just came to me, can you send people eggs (as in the number amount you have discovered)? I don't think that would be possible, right?


----------



## Heisenberg

TBT totally just crashed for me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

John Lennon said:


> If we can't see what eggs we found between #1-#7, then how do I know if I found egg #4? I've been frantically searching all over for eggs that I lost track which ones I did or did not receive before the #8 and up hints. Q . Q


I've also lost track too....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> TBT totally just crashed for me


Same... IDK what that was up about.


----------



## Kirito

Thunder said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
> 
> Just put the answer where it says "CODEHERE" (If it wasn't obvious).
> 
> PM me a list of all the codes you've found so far and I'll check 'em for you.



Hm, I can't seem to find that code here on the link. Maybe because I am on mobile, I'll check again on my computer. Thanks!


----------



## Silvery

FINALLY I solved 10 and 13. Omg, why did I make figuring those out so hard... x_x;

What a wonderful way to spend my Saturday night, lol.


----------



## eleanorshock

OH MA GOD.
I JUST FINISHED 11 AFTER TWO HOURS AND.......
I GET NO EGG. 
I JUST DIED.


----------



## .Nat.

lol, with 500+ people on the forum and a considerable number of them frantically opening and refreshing threads, TBT was bound to crash xD


----------



## LyraVale

CURSE you #11. :c *sigh


----------



## Thunder

You might want to make sure your inboxes aren't full, might be the cause of some of the codes not working.

Try emptying it out and clicking on the link again.


----------



## Nerd House

Thunder said:


> You might want to make sure your inboxes aren't full, might be the cause of some of the codes not working.
> 
> Try emptying it out and clicking on the link again.



....that is an excellent suggestion. I didn't think of that!


----------



## Beary

KarlaKGB said:


> The Easter event in a nutshell



You are amazing


----------



## Prisma

Adol the Red said:


> ....that is an excellent suggestion. I didn't think of that!



Eggcellent*


----------



## Farobi

oMG I FEEL SO SMART I GOT like TWO!!!


----------



## Sholee

brain hurts!


----------



## Farobi

make that three


----------



## M O L K O

I JUST WANT TO FIGURE OUT THE FIRST ONE. idec about the eggs im just mad I cant figure it out


----------



## Beary

I have 1 egg
I don't even care lol


----------



## Kirito

Kirito said:


> Hm, I can't seem to find that code here on the link. Maybe because I am on mobile, I'll check again on my computer. Thanks!



@Thunder I am on my laptop now and I still cannot find the CODE HERE on the page the link directed me to o-o. Could you tell me where it is located in case I'm just really blind? Thanks!


----------



## Valese

Almost feel ashamed I started complaining so soon without trying to actually find eggs 
SO HAPPY. Got 9, getting my Togepi Egg. I am outta here for the night oh my goodness.
Have to get back to studying for Monday's exam q_q


Good luck to everyone that's going for the Golden Egg!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Grrr, I only need #3, #4, and #10 >:I


----------



## Gingersnap

the togepi eggs are going fast, i expected the yoshis to be the popular ones


----------



## Avolt

I'm having trouble finding the first 7 eggs, these clues don't help me at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's because it has the least amount of quantity, I guess.


----------



## Mario.

Avolt said:


> I'm having trouble finding the first 7 eggs, these clues don't help me at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It's because it has the least amount of quantity, I guess.



same here its to hard


----------



## amemome

does anyone know if the current stock of shop eggs will be replenished or not?


----------



## Coni

amemome said:


> does anyone know if the current stock of shop eggs will be replenished or not?



I'd like to know that too :c


----------



## BellGreen

Kirito said:


> @Thunder I am on my laptop now and I still cannot find the CODE HERE on the page the link directed me to o-o. Could you tell me where it is located in case I'm just really blind? Thanks!


Once you have found your code, remove the CODEHERE (it should literally say CODEHERE) and replace it with your code in all caps.


----------



## amemome

Coni said:


> I'd like to know that too :c



right?  if there is anyone who knows, I think there are people in the threads who would love to know.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm losing trick to what ones I have answered and ones I haven't. IDk whats the correct answer what anymore. X_X


----------



## Lurrdoc

i would like to know as well. i didn't know i'd literally be competing against everyone time-limit wise. 6/9 so far..


----------



## Coni

amemome said:


> right?  if there is anyone who knows, I think there are people in the threads who would love to know.



Yeah, I dont know, common sense tells me they must restock them since Easter is tomorrow and the event will last until Monday. But we cant be certain... :c


----------



## Avolt

I feel like some people are cheating and giving out the answers to friends. The eggs are depleting fast.


----------



## amemome

Avolt said:


> I feel like some people are cheating and giving out the answers to friends. The eggs are depleting fast.


we wouldn't know, but do consider that when the stocks seem to be plummeting, more people feel desperate to buy and start to cash in their eggs.


----------



## Farobi

i just need a few more to get togepi


----------



## Avolt

That's why I said... I had a feeling, I know as of right now they're going away fast because people don't want the miss out on the current eggs.


----------



## amemome

Avolt said:


> That's why I said... I had a feeling, I know as of right now they're going away fast because people don't want the miss out on the current eggs.



Hopefully, mods will restock the shop (they did this really randomly last time) and people in different time zones will have a fair chance too.


----------



## Thunder

Coni said:


> Yeah, I dont know, common sense tells me they must restock them since Easter is tomorrow and the event will last until Monday. But we cant be certain... :c



Unless Jeremy has stated otherwise, they're all due for restocks.


----------



## monochrom3

I think they'll be replenished, but in a lesser amount.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Not much we can do about it if some people are doing so, sadly. I think the only fix to that would be a restock so those getting them fairly even if slowly can acquire em.


----------



## Improv

and the togepi eggs are out


----------



## amemome

Thunder said:


> Unless Jeremy has stated otherwise, they're all due for restocks.



Thank you for the update!


----------



## lolskies

how do you buy egg 2?


----------



## Avolt

You find the egg from Zippy scroll down the page from the first post.


----------



## Bearica

Thunder said:


> Unless Jeremy has stated otherwise, they're all due for restocks.



Thank goodness! c: That means I don't have to stress about getting eggs tonight ahaha.


----------



## Avolt

Yeah they're all gone, they'll need to replenish tomorrow. I hope.


----------



## amemome

lolskies said:


> how do you buy egg 2?



it's on the first page of this thread, and you buy it with TBT bells.


----------



## Jeremy

I added another 200 stock to yoshi and togepi.  Have fun.


----------



## Farobi

LOL thanks Jeremy.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I ONLY NEED 2 MORE FOR THE TOGEPI EGG. ONLY 2. MY MIND IS MELTING. 

THANK YOU JEREMY!!


----------



## Avolt

Jeremy said:


> I added another 200 stock to yoshi and togepi.  Have fun.



Thank you so much! I have a question about the egg hunt. Do we need clear knowledge of using this site? Since I'm new I have no idea what I'm doing, I just found the eggs by pure chance.


----------



## Jeremy

Avolt said:


> Thank you so much! I have a question about the egg hunt. Do we need clear knowledge of using this site? Since I'm new I have no idea what I'm doing, I just found the eggs by pure chance.



Unfortunately, new people are not going to pick up on a lot of the TBT-related ones.


----------



## lolskies

Avolt said:


> You find the egg from Zippy scroll down the page from the first post.





amemome said:


> it's on the first page of this thread, and you buy it with TBT bells.



thankyou guys so much! i must be blind hahahah, woohoo one more egg


----------



## LyraVale

yup, still stuck on 11 x(


----------



## amemome

Jeremy said:


> I added another 200 stock to yoshi and togepi.  Have fun.



Thank you!  Do you have a general idea for how many more times the shop will be updated?  Sorry if this question is inconveniencing.


----------



## Party Poison

Will we get the answers after the event so half of us aren't driven crazy of not knowing, haha.  Like question 11 I still got no clue.  ; -;


----------



## Lurrdoc

I CAN'T BELIEVE I DID IT. I'M CRYING.


----------



## Mayaa

I finally found egg5 and I'm crying.


----------



## oath2order

That was fun, might get yoshi's egg


----------



## amemome

congrats on finding your eggs!!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Still can't find #4 sighs


----------



## Mayaa

Still need 7, 9, 11 and 13. ;m;


----------



## Amalthea

Weird how I was having trouble with a few of these eggs while I was actually looking for them, but then as soon as I took a break I stumbled upon one by pure chance... hm...


----------



## DLGR

none of these clues but one makes any sense to me lol oh well.


----------



## Nerd House

Donevor said:


> Will we get the answers after the event so half of us aren't driven crazy of not knowing, haha.  Like question 11 I still got no clue.  ; -;



Yeah, Jeremy said several pages back the answers would be posted after the event ^^


----------



## Farobi

Lol these codes.

Just one more for my real-life holiday to officially start! That MP3 Riddle is so familiar, smh i can't even get it :<
The quack is just rude to the newbies though > :]


----------



## olivetree123

I give up for today my brain is melting ;;


----------



## Avolt

Still can't find any eggs after all the obvious ones. lol


----------



## toxapex

I have a question, sorry if it was asked before, but... how should we enter the puzzle answers? 

is it something like, if the answer was "lopsided", http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=lopsided


----------



## Avolt

olivetree123 said:


> I give up for today my brain is melting ;;



Hey found them all so far, congrats on not giving up~


----------



## amemome

tokayseye said:


> I have a question, sorry if it was asked before, but... how should we enter the puzzle answers?
> 
> is it something like, if the answer was "lopsided", http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=lopsided



exactly!  yes!


----------



## Nerd House

tokayseye said:


> I have a question, sorry if it was asked before, but... how should we enter the puzzle answers?
> 
> is it something like, if the answer was "lopsided", http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=lopsided



That's correct!


----------



## Zanessa

Gah.. it's hard but fun. v_v


----------



## Avolt

tokayseye said:


> I have a question, sorry if it was asked before, but... how should we enter the puzzle answers?
> 
> is it something like, if the answer was "lopsided", http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=lopsided



You put in your answer where you put the answer lopsided but in caps.


----------



## DLGR

Adol the Red said:


> Yeah, Jeremy said several pages back the answers would be posted after the event ^^



Doesn't really matter then, does it? Because if it won't help us get eggs to ultimately get those collectibles before they're gone and instead just point n' laugh at us that just have NO freaking clue what aaaaaannnny of those clues mean....it doesn't really make this a great event, imo.


----------



## Hermione Granger

amemome said:


> exactly!  yes!



But it would be in capital letters ^^ 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=LOPSIDED


----------



## Avolt

DLGR said:


> Doesn't really matter then, does it? Because if it won't help us get eggs to ultimately get those collectibles before they're gone and instead just point n' laugh at us that just have NO freaking clue what aaaaaannnny of those clues mean....it doesn't really make this a great event, imo.



I'm going to sit this one out. I won't get these eggs because I don't have any prior knowledge of this site.


----------



## Nerd House

Avolt said:


> I'm going to sit this one out. I won't get these eggs because I don't have any prior knowledge of this site.



You dont need too much. And you've already found 5! Don't give up!


----------



## Party Poison

HNG, question 11.  I feel so stupid, I had to change my avatar because that just summarized my day, haha.  Eggs collected.


----------



## Avolt

Adol the Red said:


> You dont need too much. And you've already found 5! Don't give up!



Thanks for the encouragement  I'm going to get those eggs to best of my ability


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Could some one explain in very simple terms what exactly I need to do to get eggs? I'm not the brightest crayon in the box >.<


----------



## Avolt

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Could some one explain in very simple terms what exactly I need to do to get eggs? I'm not the brightest crayon in the box >.<



I feel you, if i can this egg hunt you can too! Just look all over the site and look for the link "You found an egg!" Only if it's not a puzzle egg.


----------



## amemome

Avolt said:


> Thanks for the encouragement  I'm going to get those eggs to best of my ability



Yes! Keep trying! You can find a lot if you explore around this site.  I think that's why this hunt is a good start for newcomers.  It should encourage this kind of exploring!


----------



## Avolt

amemome said:


> Yes! Keep trying! You can find a lot if you explore around this site.  I think that's why this hunt is a good start for newcomers.  It should encourage this kind of exploring!



That's actually a good idea! Thanks  I'm off to explore and find the unknown eggs. lol


----------



## toxapex

I got #11!


----------



## lolskies

Eggs 4 and 5, you are the bane of my existence!!


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Avolt said:


> I feel you, if i can this egg hunt you can too! Just look all over the site and look for the link "You found an egg!" Only if it's not a puzzle egg.



Where will it say if I found an egg? And can I do it while on mobile? I'm on my iPad o:


----------



## nammie

ahhhh I've been stuck so long on #10 I feel like I'm overthinking it or something lol


----------



## Prisma

Puzzles TTT_TTT 2hard4me


----------



## Mario.

I think im about to give up here the questions are to hard for me


----------



## Prisma

OliviaTheCreep said:


> Where will it say if I found an egg? And can I do it while on mobile? I'm on my iPad o:




Yup im on my phone but im using the desktop site


----------



## amemome

Mario. said:


> I think im about to give up here the questions are to hard for me



You could always try again tomorrow too!  Let yourself rest a bit before trying again, and maybe things may come a bit easier.


----------



## JessiMuse

I'm a little confused on where I enter in the code for any eggs. I know the answer to the puzzle with egg number six, but where do I enter that answer? I must be missing something, so if you could explain things to me, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nerd House

JessiMuse said:


> I'm a little confused on where I enter in the code for any eggs. I know the answer to the puzzle with egg number six, but where do I enter that answer? I must be missing something, so if you could explain things to me, that would be greatly appreciated.






*Puzzle*: Use the clue to construct the code.  *Use all caps and no spaces/symbols. *
htt p://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=PUTTHECODEHERE


----------



## Silversea

I've just finished some really difficult easter puzzles on other sites in a couple of hours. But then I come here and spend just over 5 hours trying to work out any of this xD I don't feel smart any more. Will come back tomorrow and see if any of it makes sense then but I fear my cultural inepitude is going to cost me here.


----------



## Mario.

OMG I FOUND NUMBER 7 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurrdoc




----------



## KermitTea

To those who have been stuck on finding certain egg(s): 

Take a break and don't overthink it  many of them are way easier than you think they are.


----------



## toxapex

> Adol the Red;2824360]*Puzzle*:*Use all caps and no spaces/symbols. *



That. Explains. So much. _Thank you._


----------



## Cariad

I GOT YOSHI EGG! Yay. My life is complete.


----------



## JessiMuse

Adol the Red said:


> *Puzzle*: Use the clue to construct the code.  *Use all caps and no spaces/symbols. *
> htt p://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=PUTTHECODEHERE



Ah, thank you so much. I can't believe I didn't realize that sooner. I kept clicking the link the Jeremy had when he posted the thread, and it just kept bringing me to the currency page. I guess I should read the link, first, from now on. ^^;


----------



## Cascade

Which is the best ?Yoshi or Togepi egg


----------



## Nerd House

Hazu said:


> Which is the best ?Yoshi or Togepi egg



Everyone is going gaga over the Togepi Egg, so the Yoshi one will be the rarer of the two when the event is over.


----------



## LyraVale

Guys, all I can say is "Fighting!"

myself not included, since I'm thisclose to giving up on #11 XD


----------



## Jeremy

Update: 3 more have been posted


----------



## Justin

New clues are up! Have at it!


----------



## Hermione Granger

How can #3 sound so straightforward but it is so complicated to find the egg??? I feel like I'm over thinking this :?


----------



## Cadbberry

How I tried this Egg Hint: Worked at it for about 2 hours, found NOTHING, went out with the family for 9 hours, come back and hunt for another hour and still cant figure a single question out..... Brilliance is what I must have to not be able to figure out these questions XD


----------



## Mario.

I FOUND NUMBER 18 WOOT I CAN DO THIS !!


----------



## toxapex

Did egg #3 go away? I thought I figured it out, but there's no link.


----------



## Nerd House

Wow, I thought I figured out the solitude one, but It's not where I thought it would be :/


----------



## Kildor

*Jennifer* is crazy for collecribles. Look at her at the top! 

Meanwhile, I'm thinking of how to activate the puzzles.


----------



## AnimalLeila

Please give me 15 Tbt


----------



## oath2order

AnimalLeila said:


> Please give me 15 Tbt



You have 33.


----------



## AnimalLeila

Yay thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A person donated!


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Egg 18 reminds me of a movie
NOT SAYING THOUGH JUST IN CASE

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalLeila said:


> Yay thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> A person donated!



That was me


----------



## Cascade

I need 1 more egg D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I get what 17 is but I am not sure what the code is...... hmmmm its going to faceplam me isn't it? Like 11.


----------



## Cadbberry

alison123 said:


> Egg 18 reminds me of a movie
> NOT SAYING THOUGH JUST IN CASE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That was me


I donated too


----------



## Yookey

Ughh when you finally solve the 15 they release 3 more clues and you end up staying up even longer to solve those as well. One left! xD


----------



## Nerd House

Yookey said:


> Ughh when you finally solve the 15 they release 3 more clues and you end up staying up even longer to solve those as well. One left! xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Adol the Red said:


>


Pfffffffffffff lol


----------



## Justin

And we're back!


----------



## Nerd House

Yay~!

What's causing the database errors? I doubt website traffic causes them?


----------



## mob

what happened?


----------



## Mario.

i think i finally know what question number 1 is but i just cant find it ugh


----------



## Avolt

Most of these hints are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Cadbberry

I have found 5 after 4 hours, Yay XD


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Hey, look at the tags. I wonder who wrote "Praise Bob"

Duh, it was Javacado, probably


----------



## amemome

ughhh i think i get the gist of 17 but nothing is working...


----------



## Cadbberry

alison123 said:


> Hey, look at the tags. I wonder who wrote "Praise Bob"
> 
> Duh, it was Javacado, probably



One of the tags also says to PM you, hope its not to much spam XD


----------



## Nerd House

Cadbberry said:


> One of the tags also says to PM you, hope its not to much spam XD



Wow, thats questionable  lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Adol the Red said:


> Wow, thats questionable  lol



I didn't do it XD but just was reading the tags and bam, she was there XD


----------



## Crazy

I still can't figure any of them out. ;;

EDIT: Yay, just got the one about it not being on the forum. xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Crazy said:


> I still can't figure any of them out. ;;


I know I had the same issue and then I got 5 and now I am in a super stuck rut


----------



## lolskies

i apparently found an egg while aimlessly clicking about, is there anyway to tell which one i found?


----------



## Mewmewmewm

*hugs togepi egg*
I HAVE BEEN DONE WITH THIS EGG HUNT SINCE LONGGG AGOOOOOOO
<~~ too stupid to find out any more


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Cadbberry said:


> I didn't do it XD but just was reading the tags and bam, she was there XD



Yeah shouldn`t post that


----------



## Justin

lolskies said:


> i apparently found an egg while aimlessly clicking about, is there anyway to tell which one i found?



PM me the code and I'll let you know.


----------



## Justin

alison123 said:


> Omg people SHOULD PM me so I can actually discuss with them
> away from the public eye...



I'm sure you know we don't want you doing that. So consider this your warning. If I see anything else, your eggs will be removed.


----------



## Kildor

Question : I know the answers to the puzzles, (i already found #3) but how do you activate the others?


----------



## Avolt

lolskies said:


> i apparently found an egg while aimlessly clicking about, is there anyway to tell which one i found?



The codes in your inbox should have a number on them to tell you which one you found. I have no idea how people are getting these hints. I feel so stupid right now. I literally looked everywhere one hint does not suffice. I feel like this egg hunt has insulted my intelligence. Hahaha!


----------



## Justin

kildor22 said:


> Question : I know the answers to the puzzle, but how do you activate them?



Instructions are in the first post.


----------



## keybug55

Sigh, the only ones I got were 6, 10, 13, and 16 so far :/

Urgh I just want that togepi egg


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Justin said:


> I'm sure you know we don't want you doing that. So consider this your warning. If I see anything else, your eggs will be removed.


Yep, I've stopped that post just in case things get out of hand.


----------



## Minties

Number 17 y u do dis


----------



## amemome

Minties said:


> Number 17 y u do dis



shared sentiment here... i've literally tried so many different things


----------



## Nerd House

Minties said:


> Number 15/16/17 y u do dis



ftfy


----------



## VioletsTown

Hi, I have a request.  I know there is no way I can get the golden egg, but I would like to know who actually has the smarts and the fast fingers to get it... When you guys post the answers after the event, would you post who got that 1 egg?  

Also, after the event ends, would be allowed to transfer leftover eggs?  I can imagine a scenario where i have 10 eggs, and after buying something for 9 eggs, i will have 1 egg left.  Maybe i can help someone out.  Or maybe there will be a participation badge we can buy for a small amount?


----------



## Zii

I finally found one of the newest three. This batch seems a lot harder. xD


----------



## Mario.

Found egg number 15


----------



## Justin

VioletsTown said:


> Hi, I have a request.  I know there is no way I can get the golden egg, but I would like to know who actually has the smarts and the fast fingers to get it... When you guys post the answers after the event, would you post who got that 1 egg?
> 
> Also, after the event ends, would be allowed to transfer leftover eggs?  I can imagine a scenario where i have 10 eggs, and after buying something for 9 eggs, i will have 1 egg left.  Maybe i can help someone out.  Or maybe there will be a participation badge we can buy for a small amount?



Of course! I have a feeling whoever gets it will be bragging until the end of time though, so I doubt we'll need to say much. 

As for the extra eggs, I wouldn't count on anything. Most likely they'll just be thrown away.

Fun fact: Only 3 people have found Egg #17 so far. Don't fret it if you can't find it yet!


----------



## amemome

egg number 17... vague yet specific and so eternally perplexing...


----------



## Chessa

back to the eggs


----------



## .Nat.

Justin said:


> Of course! I have a feeling whoever gets it will be bragging until the end of time though, so I doubt we'll need to say much.
> 
> As for the extra eggs, I wouldn't count on anything. Most likely they'll just be thrown away.
> 
> Fun fact: Only 3 people have found Egg #17 so far. Don't fret it if you can't find it yet!



Out of curiosity, do you guys have access to what we try as well? Kinda wondering if you'll see the gradual yet steady evolution of my despair/impatience with number 17 xD


----------



## Mario.

Found another egg but didnt say a number hmmm


----------



## Justin

.Nat. said:


> Out of curiosity, do you guys have access to what we try as well? Kinda wondering if you'll see the gradual yet steady evolution of my despair/impatience with number 17 xD



I don't have a handy interface but I'm sure I could find them in an error log somewhere.  Would be pretty funny.


----------



## amemome

.Nat. said:


> Out of curiosity, do you guys have access to what we try as well? Kinda wondering if you'll see the gradual yet steady evolution of my despair/impatience with number 17 xD



i'm also highly curious about this... haha... wouldn't want you guys to see me spamming answers in desperation LOL


----------



## .Nat.

Justin said:


> I don't have a handy interface but I'm sure I could find them in an error log somewhere.  Would be pretty funny.



Oh, I'm sure it would be! I am embarrassing myself over here! xD


----------



## LyraVale

AWOOHOO 11, now on to 17 & 18


----------



## nammie

only need 18 now....! managed to find 17 by a stroke of luck lol


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> I don't have a handy interface but I'm sure I could find them in an error log somewhere.  Would be pretty funny.



Ooh, it would be great if you could post it somehow too...we'd laugh and laugh XD


----------



## Yookey

nammie said:


> only need 18 now....! managed to find 17 by a stroke of luck lol



Luckkyyy. Meanwhile the rest of us are just spamming replies in desperation xD


----------



## .Nat.

nammie said:


> only need 18 now....! managed to find 17 by a stroke of luck lol



Can you feel my envy in the air?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LyraVale said:


> Ooh, it would be great if you could post it somehow too...we'd laugh and laugh XD



and maybe cry, lol.


----------



## whimsy

there are only 15 clues how do you even find 17 D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

can literally only get 3 lmfao


----------



## Togekiss906

I know the answer to a puzzle , read the instructions but I still don't know how to get the egg from the question >.< Help plz?


----------



## Dark

Got my togepi egg. I'm done. time to never post for another month


----------



## Jennifer

I'm going to be sick by the time the event ends ._.


----------



## whimsy

Togekiss906 said:


> I know the answer to a puzzle , read the instructions but I still don't know how to get the egg from the question >.< Help plz?



type the answer in all caps into the url it takes you to where it says CODEHERE


----------



## Yookey

Togekiss906 said:


> I know the answer to a puzzle , read the instructions but I still don't know how to get the egg from the question >.< Help plz?



Puzzle: Use the clue to construct the code. Use all caps and no spaces/symbols. http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE


----------



## Gandalf

suck it minties


----------



## amemome

Togekiss906 said:


> I know the answer to a puzzle , read the instructions but I still don't know how to get the egg from the question >.< Help plz?



click the link, and where it says "CODEHERE" in the link, replace it with what you think the answer is in all capitals (ALLCAPITALS) and no spaces or symbols!  (so no /?_123)


----------



## Minties

Gandalf said:


> suck it minties



No thanks


----------



## amemome

Gandalf said:


> suck it minties



you are amazing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Minties said:


> No thanks



you too omg


----------



## Dark

Minties said:


> yes pls


fix'd


----------



## monochrom3

Are the puzzle codes only limited to 8 characters?


----------



## LyraVale

Yookey said:


> Luckkyyy. Meanwhile the rest of us are just spamming replies in desperation xD



But I KNOW my answer is right, and I've spammed it quite a few times, so it's not right. But it's RIGHT, G*DA**IT!
Oh no, I've really gotta step back for a bit.


----------



## .Nat.

Dark said:


> Got my togepi egg. I'm done. time to never post for another month



Your avatar hurts my eyes, yet I cannot stop staring.


----------



## Princess

This is so much fun :3


----------



## nammie

I really wish I could give hints for 17 but all I'll say is once you get it you'll be like... oh lol the hint given is already really descriptive!!


----------



## .Nat.

"You're going to hate yourself when you finally figure it out" is the general feeling for all the clues, lol.


----------



## nammie

^haha true and I can't for the life of me figure out 18 and I'll prob wanna feel dumb when I do get it sigh


----------



## Kildor

I took 3 hours to find #4 when I kept revisitng the page all over again and not seeing it. FML. I just want a togepi or a Yoshi one.

The puzzles don't seem to be working for me. Nor does #5. *sigh*


----------



## Kiikay

I want togepi egg too :<


----------



## Truffle

Omg...


----------



## FrozenLover

I'm really confused with what you do


----------



## Luna_Solara

I've only found 2 of them lol, these are harder for me than I thought they would be


----------



## Jennifer

Now to just sleep and hope I wake up early enough for the next clues T__T


----------



## Party Poison

. _. I don't get any of these, but at the same time they feel so descriptive.  This will probably be a repeat of #11.


----------



## Zanessa

I will be able to rest comfortably when I find egg 1..

If I haven't already -- how am I supposed to know when I found what egg?? (before 7)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Just one more....just one more....


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost




----------



## sn0wxyuki

My head hurts just thinking about the clue lol...they re freaking hard ><


----------



## mercuryfalling

I was doing ok working these out, until i took an ambien and now nothing makes sense anymore o_o


----------



## LyraVale

The Last Tree Ghost said:


>



What a pretty little golden egg you have there!


----------



## Kildor

The Last Tree Ghost said:


>



Who.. who are you?

What do you want from me?! ;-;


----------



## Dark

.Nat. said:


> Your avatar hurts my eyes, yet I cannot stop staring.



LOL
fall into its trance


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The Last Tree Ghost said:


>


The first golden egg..... AND A NON LIFE FORM TOOK IT!


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The first golden egg..... AND A NON LIFE FORM TOOK IT!



lol I almost read that as "and none for gretchen weiners"


----------



## Cadbberry

I found the answer to number 3 but when I type it in, in all caps it doesn't do anything.... super confused.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> lol I almost read that as "and none for gretchen weiners"


GRETCHEN WEINERS?! What does she want with a golden egg?!


----------



## Party Poison

Tell me your secrets all powerful tree ghost!  ; -;  

Shall I sacrafice 10 inactive users? Haha. . . . do you want me to? D:

In all seriousness, this is a pretty cute NPC, haha.  Lightens the mood up of this event when we're all stressing out over the answers to these clues.


----------



## VioletsTown

I dont understand how you guys are so smart!  Took me the whole day to get 8.  Kudos.  And my stupid brain did not figure out any of the puzzle ones.


----------



## Justin

Cadbberry said:


> I found the answer to number 3 but when I type it in, in all caps it doesn't do anything.... super confused.



#3 is not a puzzle, you don't type in the answer. You'll find it as a link somewhere on the forum.


----------



## oath2order

This song literally describes everybody right now.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> #3 is not a puzzle, you don't type in the answer. You'll find it as a link somewhere on the forum.


 Oopppssie not number 3 I meant number 6.


----------



## .Nat.

Dark said:


> LOL
> fall into its trance



//still staring
WHY DOES IT MAKE ME WANT TO ITCH SOMETHING?

...I might be in dire need of sleep. I'll probably dream of eggs.


----------



## Justin

Cadbberry said:


> Oopppssie not number 3 I meant number 6.



If it's not doing anything, then I'm afraid you probably don't have the correct answer. If you're very certain though, feel free to PM me to confirm that you have the wrong answer.


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> If it's not doing anything, then I'm afraid you probably don't have the correct answer. If you're very certain though, feel free to PM me to confirm that you have the wrong answer.


 Can do :3


----------



## sej

These are even harder to find than yesterday :/


----------



## LyraVale

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> GRETCHEN WEINERS?! What does she want with a golden egg?!



Doesn't matter, cuz there's none for her! (as always)


----------



## eleanorshock

ugh...... number 1......... I hate you.....


----------



## Shirohibiki

i shouldve been asleep 3 hours ago but i just got some free time and i managed to get one more egg bUT IM NEEVBER IGETTING MY TOGEPI EGG IM TOO STUPID FOR THIS GOD SAVE ME
sobs into arms

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> This song literally describes everybody right now.



ive never seen so much truth in one post


----------



## Party Poison

Hng, my brain can't function anymore.  I'm out, haha.  Grats to whoever gets Golden egg because heaven knows my butt will be sleeping in bed still, haha.


----------



## TheWonky

I hate that we cant help each other D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> Doesn't matter, cuz there's none for her! (as always)


PFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## TheWonky

I havent found one egg D:


----------



## NaraFlower

gahhhh I can't get any of the puzzle eggs or 18.
This sucks


----------



## Skyfall

My brain hurts.  And i really need sleep.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am tired, got a pretty bad headache and really wish some of these questions gave a more specific hint~


----------



## sn0wxyuki

NaraFlower said:


> gahhhh I can't get any of the puzzle eggs or 18.
> This sucks



Me too. I stuck there for so long and that's really hurting my head lol


----------



## Lassy

Back to business!
Searching for the eggs :9


----------



## eleanorshock

Cadbberry said:


> I am tired, got a pretty bad headache and really wish some of these questions gave a more specific hint~



I couldn't agree more lol


----------



## Cadbberry

eleanorshock said:


> I couldn't agree more lol



Even worse my CPU is fritzing and keeps opening and closing random pages and now my MP3 files wont shut off so I am stuck listening to Dubstep..... Its 12:56 am.... I have a head ache.... and my head phones are bass boosters. Uggghhhhh


----------



## LyraVale

TheWonky said:


> I havent found one egg D:



Aw, are we allowed to tell TheWonky where the one that they can buy is?


----------



## whimsy

Cadbberry said:


> Even worse my CPU is fritzing and keeps opening and closing random pages and now my MP3 files wont shut off so I am stuck listening to Dubstep..... Its 12:56 am.... I have a head ache.... and my head phones are bass boosters. Uggghhhhh



be thankful you're not stuck listening to hint #6 omg


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> Aw, are we allowed to tell TheWonky where the one that they can buy is?



Yeah I'm pretty sure multiple staff have give hints for that one in here before. TheWonky: Scroll down the first page a bit and you'll find something hopefully.


----------



## Cadbberry

whimsy said:


> be thankful you're not stuck listening to hint #6 omg


I just finished listening to 100+ songs trying to match it up and then I thought found it but it was wrong.... that just took u 1 hour. Also I only have one dubstep song so it is just repeating


----------



## eleanorshock

Cadbberry said:


> Even worse my CPU is fritzing and keeps opening and closing random pages and now my MP3 files wont shut off so I am stuck listening to Dubstep..... Its 12:56 am.... I have a head ache.... and my head phones are bass boosters. Uggghhhhh



I'm a mess! its so late and I'm looking for virtual eggs when I should be sleeping!


----------



## Cadbberry

eleanorshock said:


> I'm a mess! its so late and I'm looking for virtual eggs when I should be sleeping!


1 am now, wooooooo and my dog just took my fuzzy pants, now I am stuck with a non fuzzy pair  Why....


----------



## Mario.

I know i heard that music from someone its from a game but which ugh


----------



## TheWonky

Justin said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure multiple staff have give hints for that one in here before. TheWonky: Scroll down the first page a bit and you'll find something hopefully.



THANKS!!


----------



## Javocado

Wow! Kudos to Egg 18!
That one is so clever hahaha


----------



## whimsy

can't believe people with like 8+ eggs are having a hard time with #1, that was the first and easiest one i've found o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

like easier than the one you can buy, even. lmao


----------



## eleanorshock

Cadbberry said:


> 1 am now, wooooooo and my dog just took my fuzzy pants, now I am stuck with a non fuzzy pair  Why....



I know. I will not sleep or rest till I find these eggs.


----------



## .Nat.

All I can think about whenever I read the clue for 18 is FROZEN. And as much as I love the soundtrack, it's getting annoying!


----------



## Mario.

whimsy said:


> can't believe people with like 8+ eggs are having a hard time with #1, that was the first and easiest one i've found o.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like easier than the one you can buy, even. lmao



I think i know what 1 is but i just cant seem to find it


----------



## Cadbberry

whimsy said:


> can't believe people with like 8+ eggs are having a hard time with #1, that was the first and easiest one i've found o.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like easier than the one you can buy, even. lmao


 No it isn't D': It is sooo hard


----------



## Javocado

Stuck on 10, 13, and 16!
I hate these puzzles man.


----------



## LeilaChan

i NEED ONE MORE EGG SO I CAN BUY AN EASTER EGG TO KEEP!!


----------



## whimsy

just remember what the nature of a riddle is, guys :3


----------



## eleanorshock

only solved 5...... I am ashamed.


----------



## Cadbberry

eleanorshock said:


> only solved 5...... I am ashamed.



So I have only solved 6


----------



## NaraFlower

I now have one egg. I'm done. T-T


----------



## eleanorshock

Cadbberry said:


> So I have only solved 6



I solved less......... why is this so hard?! WHY?!


----------



## Mario.

WOW i found egg number 9 O_O


----------



## Lassy

Sweet!
Found all the clues ones, now got to find the puzzles and then I can go back to life xD


----------



## cIementine

*I'm finding the first one hard. I understand the concept just not where to find it :c*


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorAvalon said:


> *I'm finding the first one hard. I understand the concept just not where to find it :c*


EXACTLY, also number 5 is evil


----------



## eleanorshock

OK. I GIVE UP. GOODNIGHT.


----------



## Javocado

Lassy said:


> Sweet!
> Found all the clues ones, now got to find the puzzles and then I can go back to life xD



I know that feel


----------



## Cadbberry

WAIT I think I found number 5 a while ago and never noticed


----------



## eleanorshock

Mario. said:


> WOW i found egg number 9 O_O



why are you so smart? I'm so dumb


----------



## Libra

Well, I have no idea for the new puzzles (I'll try again later), but I'm happy, anyway, because I managed to get the Togepi egg! So pretty! <3


----------



## Zeiro

Ok, time to wait for the next batch of clues because I don't understand these one's either.


----------



## Cudon

Are these transferable ?


----------



## Skyfall

I dont think they can be tranferred.


----------



## Cudon

Skyfall said:


> I dont think they can be tranferred.


Oh I see :l


----------



## Kildor

These are harder than YESTERDAY. GAAAAAAH.


----------



## emre3

not even gonna bother lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

eleanorshock said:


> I'm a mess! its so late and I'm looking for virtual eggs when I should be sleeping!



oh look its me
sobs, laying face on desk


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reizo said:


> Ok, time to wait for the next batch of clues because I don't understand these one's either.


Same, plus we both have 8 now. XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Shirohibiki said:


> oh look its me
> sobs, laying face on desk



I am sitting in my bed in the dark and I have to be up early tomorrow for a IRL egg hunt. I made it to number 7 and am lost. Didn't get 6 and caught random ones along the way XD


----------



## cIementine

*I've found 5 eggs so far and that's it. I really want the Yoshi egg now o: I got the other one I wanted, and thank goodness it was the cheapest one!

I hope to get 13 more eggs so I can get yoshi and classic <3*


----------



## Siren137

Doh thought I had found 5 and it was 15 lol! 5 is hard as it could be anywhere!!


----------



## Mao

I just found one by accident I don't even know which one it is o_o


----------



## Cadbberry

Actually it is easier than you would think


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

YEAH BABY I GOT MY TOGEPI!! YES!!! *falls on the floor and falls asleep after many hours of brain dead hell*


----------



## Javocado

These puzzles have me puzzled


----------



## TheWonky

AMG I FOUND 14 , I FEEEL SOOOOO SMART!!! AAAH


----------



## Kildor

HOLY SWEET _JERSUS_ HOW DID I NOT FIND #17 SOONER.


----------



## Mario.

I still cant find number 1...


----------



## Cadbberry

TheWonky said:


> AMG I FOUND 14 , I FEEEL SOOOOO SMART!!! AAAH


 GOD I CANT FIND IT!!! WHY IS EVERYONE A GENIUS!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario. said:


> I still cant find number 1...



Neither can I


----------



## Chessa

I still need 1 egg, then I can buy the classic egg and the Easter egg  I want those


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cadbberry said:


> I am sitting in my bed in the dark and I have to be up early tomorrow for a IRL egg hunt. I made it to number 7 and am lost. Didn't get 6 and caught random ones along the way XD



literally same
I NEED 3 MORE AND I CAN FINALLY SLEEP IM GOING TO BE A GODDAMN ZOMBIE TOMORROW OH GODDDDDDDDD i cant do this im having a breakdown mdomgf


----------



## TheWonky

Cadbberry said:


> GOD I CANT FIND IT!!! WHY IS EVERYONE A GENIUS!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I've only found 3 eggs so I ain't no genius D: :c
> 
> Neither can I



^ IKR D:


----------



## Chessa

Yeah! Found it! Egg 15.... why didn't I think about that sooner hahahaha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Gosh now I am thinking if I want the Yoshi easter egg as well.... GOSH DARN IT!


----------



## Saturniidae

I wish I knew how to do this I found 1 egg. I don't even know how. I don't understand. I'm so slow haha. but this seems like fun.


----------



## TheWonky

AMG I GET IT NOW, I FOUND 12


----------



## whimsy

wish there was a way to tell which egg goes with which clue lol a few of these could be for more than one clue tbh


----------



## Mao

Shirohibiki said:


> literally same
> I NEED 3 MORE AND I CAN FINALLY SLEEP IM GOING TO BE A GODDAMN ZOMBIE TOMORROW OH GODDDDDDDDD i cant do this im having a breakdown mdomgf



Awh don't worry, I have the same as you. I know how you feel haha <3


----------



## cIementine

*YESS I FOUND NUMBER ONE WOOOOO*


----------



## Flop

I hate these new ones. XD


----------



## Yui Z

I'm never gonna find more than 3 of these easter eggs. xD


----------



## whimsy

THIS IS MAKING ME FEEL SO SMART lol and i only have 8, idek how some people have all of them already o_o


----------



## Chessa

That hunter/hunted question..... :O


----------



## Siren137

There is a link on the first page which will tell you what egg numbers you have found!


----------



## Flop

I'm so clueless. XDDDD


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorAvalon said:


> *YESS I FOUND NUMBER ONE WOOOOO*



I can't tell if I found number 1 or number 8 XD


----------



## Lassy

Can't find the 3 last puzzles ;_;
Only found a puzzle D8


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Can't find the 3 last puzzles ;_;
> Only found a puzzle D8



Me too ;-; I'm lost even on the last one XD


----------



## AnimalLeila

found another one yay


----------



## whimsy

Siren137 said:


> There is a link on the first page which will tell you what egg numbers you have found!



that's only so you can check if you've got the hidden one, it doesn't tell you which number clue the code actually went to

- - - Post Merge - - -

not the first 6 at least


----------



## Javocado

Father Bob I come to you tonight and beg to be blessed with the patience and the wisdom necessary to find the 10, 13, 17 eggs before my rage levels go over 9000


----------



## Flop

Jer you are Satan.


----------



## Mao

What the actual.... I found 3 of mine by accident


----------



## Cadbberry

I can not find 1 for the life of me


----------



## TheWonky

>_> I Just listened to the MP3, like I know what it is but I dont know what it is and it's so frustrating


----------



## LyraVale

17. I can't.


----------



## Zanessa

TheWonky said:


> >_> I Just listened to the MP3, like I know what it is but I dont know what it is and it's so frustrating



Same. //dies


----------



## Siren137

whimsy said:


> that's only so you can check if you've got the hidden one, it doesn't tell you which number clue the code actually went to
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> not the first 6 at least



After number 7 it does  the code starts egg15 for example


----------



## PockiPops

I've never felt so stupid in my whole life. x_x


----------



## Cadbberry

Still LF 1, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 16, and 17..... happy 2 am


----------



## Mario.

i found number 11 but cant find 1...


----------



## Cadbberry

You all know what I am tired and got stuff to do in the morning. Good Night for now! <3 see you all later in the morning


----------



## Flop

I can't wait for this event to be over. XD I'm exhausted.


----------



## Zanessa

I think I got #1 accidentally.


----------



## TheWonky

My brain hurts.


----------



## Aizu

I'm crying at you number 4


----------



## ShinySandwich

Flop said:


> I can't wait for this event to be over. XD I'm exhausted.



THIS, Its 4 am here GOD

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheWonky said:


> My brain hurts.



LOL


----------



## milktea

i dont know what im doing but this is fun |D


----------



## Flop

5am here.  This just isn't worth it. 

Jer is making us all miserable instead of sharing the Easter cheer with our families.


----------



## Mario.

i found another egg!


----------



## Flop

Anyone want to sell me an egg?  XDDDD


----------



## TheWonky

This makes me feel like quitting easter >_>


----------



## emre3

Yay I found 9 eggs and bought the Togepi egg! I just searched every nook and cranny of this site lol.


----------



## TheWonky

emre3 said:


> Yay I found 9 eggs and bought the Togepi egg! I just searched every nook and cranny of this site lol.



Guh, help me D:


----------



## Justin

Free entertainment while you guys hunt! (or rather, you get paid)

*TBT Trivia!*

*What year was TBT founded in?* First post here with the correct answer wins 20 Bells from me.


----------



## Javocado

The later it gets the creepier that Zipper T. Bunny looks


----------



## TheWonky

2008?


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> Free entertainment while you guys hunt! (or rather, you get paid)
> 
> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> *What year was TBT founded in?* First post here with the correct answer wins 20 Bells from me.



2004?


----------



## Javocado

Justin said:


> Free entertainment while you guys hunt! (or rather, you get paid)
> 
> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> *What year was TBT founded in?* First post here with the correct answer wins 20 Bells from me.



I'm gonna go with 04?


----------



## TheWonky

Yolo 2005


----------



## Aizu

2004


----------



## Mario.

2002?


----------



## reyy

I'm really slow on these things, I still don't understand any of the first ones.
I got Egg 7, the 15 tbt bells one and thats it. :<


----------



## Justin

Flop said:


> 2004?





Javocado said:


> I'm gonna go with 04?





Lita_Chan said:


> 2004





kildor22 said:


> 2004!



Ding ding ding! We have a winner! Flop wins!

That was an easy one. I'll have to think of a harder one next.


----------



## Kildor

Justin said:


> Free entertainment while you guys hunt! (or rather, you get paid)
> 
> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> *What year was TBT founded in?* First post here with the correct answer wins 20 Bells from me.


2004!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dargblurgit


----------



## Flop

I won Easter!  I can sleep now!


----------



## TheWonky

I just found 3 eggs by accident ;o


----------



## Aizu

TheWonky said:


> I just found 3 eggs by accident ;o



HOW?! Σ（・□・；）


----------



## Saturniidae

oh I'm starting to understand it now. yay!


----------



## whimsy

how are people finding them by accident D:


----------



## Justin

*TBT Trivia!*

*Can you name the rarest TBT collectible currently on the forum? By rarity, I mean the item with the fewest copies in existence.* First correct answer to be posted in here earns 20 Bells.  Good luck!

There's a good chance that nobody will answer this correctly so I'm giving a 10 minute time limit.


----------



## Aizu

Golden egg?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rainbow feather?


----------



## TheWonky

Golden Egg


----------



## Justin

Lita_Chan said:


> Golden egg?



Oh damn... I guess that technically is correct right now. But that's not what I meant so keep guessing.


----------



## Javocado

Pokeball?


----------



## Murray

Justin said:


> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> *Can you name the rarest TBT collectible currently on the forum? By rarity, I mean the item with the fewest copies in existence.* First correct answer to be posted in here earns 20 Bells.  Good luck!
> 
> There's a good chance that nobody will answer this correctly so I'm giving a 10 minute time limit.



is it dark candy


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> *Can you name the rarest TBT collectible currently on the forum? By rarity, I mean the item with the fewest copies in existence.* First correct answer to be posted in here earns 20 Bells.  Good luck!
> 
> There's a good chance that nobody will answer this correctly so I'm giving a 10 minute time limit.



Black candy

Er, dark.   What he said.


----------



## Aizu

Black candy?


----------



## reyy

oo is it..
yellow letter?


----------



## Justin

It's not the Dark Candy! It's pretty close to rarest though.


----------



## Siren137

Just found 5! Finally! After finding 2 others while looking for it lol! Timed eggs done phew! Now Togapi or Yoshi? That's the big question!


----------



## Mao

Snow globe?


----------



## Murray

is it the 2013 tbt fair gold trophy for first place in the writing contest


----------



## reyy

Jer am I really stupid or are these clues really hard


----------



## milktea

i'm.. not even sure which eggs i found i've just been clicking things and trying to go off of the clues i remember reading wheahewh
i cant answer any of the puzzles though ; _;


----------



## Flop

Is is that person's pillow? XD


----------



## Justin

Nobody has the answer yet. (as expected ) If nobody gets it within 5 minutes, I'll post the answer!


----------



## Siren137

Just answered my first puzzle one! So proud lol!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Creepy Doll or whatever its called?


----------



## reyy

pinwheel?
SNOW GLOBE?
WHITE FEATHER


----------



## Flop

My guess is on the pillow.   XD


----------



## Cudon

these puzzle ones are so hard *sobs heavily* TnT


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Weird Doll, thats it.


----------



## Jacob4

Ancient scroll? or w/e it's called


----------



## Justin

Flop said:


> My guess is on the pillow.   XD



Not a collectible!


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> Not a collectible!



Hmmm.   I don't know.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hmm.... Easter Bunny?


----------



## cIementine

*The golden egg! No one has it yet which makes it the rarest.*


----------



## Cadbberry

Bell tree fair patch


----------



## Jacob4

Rainbow feather? :L


----------



## TheWonky

Bunny foil?


----------



## Flop

MayorAvalon said:


> *The golden egg! No one has it yet which makes it the rarest.*



Someone already said this. XD


----------



## Jacob4

OH, THE GOLDEN TROPHY


----------



## cIementine

*DANG IT xD*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I'm going to go with the golden bunny ticket? *


----------



## Mario.

is it the japanese letters?


----------



## LyraVale

Well there's only 1 of the golden egg...how much more rare does it get around here?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

The art contest trophies?



MayorAvalon said:


> *DANG IT xD*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *I'm going to go with the golden bunny ticket? *


I just said that. XD


----------



## cIementine

*Doesn't mean I can't agree though, right? *


----------



## gingerbread

boop. I can't work out these.

_perhaps I should wake up some more._


----------



## TheWonky

ancient lantern?


----------



## ShinySandwich

MayorAvalon said:


> *Doesn't mean I can't agree though, right? *



LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mario.

Easter bunny?


----------



## TheWonky

Dusty scroll?


----------



## LyraVale

Did someone already say the doll one? :c I'm so sweeeepy *yawwwwns


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

MayorAvalon said:


> *Doesn't mean I can't agree though, right? *


I guess pff


----------



## Flop

I bet Jubs has a butt collectible stashed away in his inventory.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

LyraVale said:


> Did someone already say the doll one? :c I'm so sweeeepy *yawwwwns


Yeah. It's called the weird doll right?


----------



## reyy

These eggs are so hard for a stupid person like me
like how why this is harddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Justin

*TBT Trivia!*

Technically, the Golden Egg is the rarest right now but I wasn't counting that.  I'll give the 20 Bells to the first person to suggest that: Lita_Chan

*The correct answer was...*







The blue trophy! This collectible was awarded to the winners of our Winter Signature and Writing contests back in December 2012. Guess what though? The same person won both contests, so they've got the only two existing copies of the item.

And who is that? Our moderator *Jas0n*, before he became a staff member. So if you've ever seen that item in his inventory, you know where it's from now!

Nowadays, we use the same consistent Gold, Silver, and Bronze trophies for our contests. (Summer 2013 and Fair 2013) Those aren't as rare, with 8 copies of each existing.


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> Technically, the Golden Egg is the rarest right now but I wasn't counting that.  I'll give the 20 Bells to the first person to suggest that: Lita_Chan
> 
> *The correct answer was...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue trophy! This collectible was awarded to the winners of our Winter Signature and Writing contests back in December 2012. Guess what though? The same person won both contests, so they've got the only two existing copies of the item.
> 
> And who is that? Our moderator *Jas0n*, before he became a staff member. So if you've ever seen that item in his inventory, you know where it's from now!
> 
> Nowadays, we use the same consistent Gold, Silver, and Bronze trophies for our contests. (Summer 2013 and Fair 2013) Those aren't as rare, with 8 copies of each existing.



GAH


----------



## Cadbberry

Woah Holly Cow


----------



## Lassy

CAN'T FIND THE PUZZLES ;_;
I feel stupid...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I was close enough lol. Hey but for someone like me that was a good guess, I haven't been around that long. XD I enjoyed that.


----------



## LyraVale

Hmm...that's great. Now can we have the answer to #17? Thanksssss


----------



## Justin

LyraVale said:


> Hmm...that's great. Now can we have the answer to #17? Thanksssss



Yeah, sure, it's right here:



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



haha no


----------



## Cudon

LyraVale said:


> Hmm...that's great. Now can we have the answer to #17? Thanksssss


It's so hard I dont get iiitt TnT


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> Technically, the Golden Egg is the rarest right now but I wasn't counting that.  I'll give the 20 Bells to the first person to suggest that: Lita_Chan
> 
> *The correct answer was...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue trophy! This collectible was awarded to the winners of our Winter Signature and Writing contests back in December 2012. Guess what though? The same person won both contests, so they've got the only two existing copies of the item.
> 
> And who is that? Our moderator *Jas0n*, before he became a staff member. So if you've ever seen that item in his inventory, you know where it's from now!
> 
> Nowadays, we use the same consistent Gold, Silver, and Bronze trophies for our contests. (Summer 2013 and Fair 2013) Those aren't as rare, with 8 copies of each existing.



*I KNEW I'D MISSED SOMETHING GAGAAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## LyraVale

Justin said:


> Yeah, sure, it's right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> haha no



lol, meanie


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin, evil.


----------



## cIementine

*Lol I think I have number 17? I accidentally found that egg and it matches the place where I found it.*


----------



## ShinySandwich

Justin said:


> Yeah, sure, it's right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> haha no



Thank God its not a lemon


----------



## reyy

YESSS
I GOT THE 500 QUACKS ONE <3


----------



## Cadbberry

Why are you so Faboolous Justin?


----------



## Mao

Justin said:


> Yeah, sure, it's right here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> haha no



NO. Your sig did the same to me >_> but I still fell for it lol


----------



## Flop

ShinySandwich said:


> Thank God its not a lemon



Lol I was just thinking this.  I was going to have to kill.


----------



## Justin

MayorAvalon said:


> *Lol I think I have number 17? I accidentally found that egg and it matches the place where I found it.*



Hmm, #17 is a Puzzle egg, so you can't find it through a "You found an egg!" prompt.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ShinySandwich said:


> Thank God its not a lemon


LOLOLOLOLOLOL!


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Hmm, #17 is a Puzzle egg, so you can't find it through a "You found an egg!" prompt.



*Then I don't got it. 

Can I PM you where I found it so you can tell me which one*?


----------



## Justin

*TBT Trivia!*

*Which thread on TBT has the most views?* First post here with the correct answer wins 20 Bells from me. 

I'll give a 10 minute time limit on this one as well as I'm not sure if anyone will get it or not. Good luck!


----------



## reyy

this one


----------



## Flop

The Banned For Game?

"You're Banned?"


----------



## reyy

ASK THE STAFF


----------



## ShinySandwich

What do you look like


----------



## reyy

Quick, before the mods come! that one?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ask the Staff?


----------



## Justin

MayorAvalon said:


> *Then I don't got it.
> 
> Can I PM you where I found it so you can tell me which one*?



You can check your transaction log for the codes of the eggs which you have found. Many of the codes already have the associated egg number in them. For the ones which don't, I can let you know which they are if you PM the code.


----------



## Lassy

YES FOUND # 16 !
2 more to go!


----------



## Justin

Lassy said:


> YES FOUND # 16 !
> 2 more to go!



Congrats! That's a pretty tricky one.

BTW: Nobody has correctly guessed the trivia question yet.


----------



## Bearica

Justin said:


> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> *Which thread on TBT has the most views?* First post here with the correct answer wins 20 Bells from me.
> 
> I'll give a 10 minute time limit on this one as well as I'm not sure if anyone will get it or not. Good luck!


Oh wait it said thread not forum haha ignore this.


----------



## reyy

Jeremy are we allowed to share hints OFFSITE? :L


----------



## ShinySandwich

official turnips thread


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Official Turnip Prices Thread?


----------



## Flop

I have no idea ;-;


----------



## Aizu

Shop re stocks?


----------



## TheWonky

Ask the Staff

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quack before the mods come


----------



## cIementine

*Is it the pokemon eggs dragon eggs storage thread by Gallade[insertnumberhere]*


----------



## ShinySandwich

you are banned game


----------



## Flop

Is it an active thread?  Because "You're Banned" is the most viewed one I've ever seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinySandwich said:


> you are banned game



I said that right after he made the trivia question.


----------



## Libra

The "The Villager Giveaway Thread!" thread, found here?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Crap


----------



## whimsy

lmao omg found #9 & was literally like OOOOOOOOOOH


----------



## Lassy

One left, eeeeep. The number 17 :B
Hardest one!


----------



## Cudon

The most viewed threads? The ones with the drama that are made by people like Lucky & Gamercat


----------



## Javocado

Still sulking over 10, 13, 17 D:


----------



## Cadbberry

Still trying Numbah 6, I have the general direction and I think I have it but I just can't get it right. Dont you hate when that happens


----------



## Justin

*TBT Trivia!*



Libra said:


> The "The Villager Giveaway Thread!" thread, found here?



I didn't really expect many people to be able to guess this one considering it's a long lost locked thread, but if someone who was active in it around then showed up in here they'd probably get it. Really, I just want an excuse to share some forum history. 

I'm curious though, how did you find it since you joined a couple months after that thread was last active?

*The correct answer was...*

*The Villager Giveaway Thread!*
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76023-The-Villager-Giveaway-Thread!







As I'm sure all of you know, we have the Villager Trading Plaza board for all villager trading matters these days. But it didn't always exist. The credit for the birth of that board belongs to this thread.It's what really started the whole trend of giving away and trading villagers.

It only lasted for about a month before we closed it down to make way for the new board but in just that time it gained that many views. So far, I don't think any current active thread has gotten any farther than half the views.

So there's a bit of history for everyone!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ah. XD


----------



## Flop

Oh.


----------



## Cadbberry

Woah, so Faboolous~
I am now hitting the hay, see ya in like 3+ hours


----------



## whimsy

Cadbberry said:


> Still trying Numbah 6, I have the general direction and I think I have it but I just can't get it right. Dont you hate when that happens



i tried literally EVERYTHING acnl related i could think of omg


----------



## Cadbberry

whimsy said:


> i tried literally EVERYTHING acnl related i could think of omg



I have the song just can't get it!!! >


----------



## TheWonky

Justin said:


> *TBT Trivia!*
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really expect many people to be able to guess this one considering it's a long lost locked thread, but if someone who was active in it around then showed up in here they'd probably get it. Really, I just want an excuse to share some forum history.
> 
> I'm curious though, how did you find it since you joined a couple months after that thread was last active?
> 
> *The correct answer was...*
> 
> *The Villager Giveaway Thread!*
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76023-The-Villager-Giveaway-Thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm sure all of you know, we have the Villager Trading Plaza board for all villager trading matters these days. But it didn't always exist. The credit for the birth of that board belongs to this thread.It's what really started the whole trend of giving away and trading villagers.
> 
> It only lasted for about a month before we closed it down to make way for the new board but in just that time it gained that many views. So far, I don't think any current active thread has gotten any farther than half the views.
> 
> So there's a bit of history for everyone!



http://puu.sh/8g3Ki.png <-- you caan  search it


----------



## Farobi

lmao i even used shazam on that mp3 music and it doesn't bloody work. gah ~

im literally confused on what do with puzzle type questions though.


----------



## ShinySandwich

TheWonky said:


> http://puu.sh/8g3Ki.png <-- you caan  search it



HAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Libra

I got it right? Woohoo! Awesome! Thanks! This is really a lot of fun, so please continue posting these trivia questions! 



Justin said:


> I'm curious though, how did you find it since you joined a couple months after that thread was last active?



Honestly? I just opened all the sub-forums in different tabs and ordered them by the number of Views they had.


----------



## Cadbberry

BEST SEARCH EVER XD


----------



## Justin

TheWonky said:


> http://puu.sh/8g3Ki.png <-- you caan  search it



Nice! Surprised it took so long for someone to find it then!


----------



## Flop

Farobi said:


> lmao i even used shazam on that mp3 music and it doesn't bloody work. gah ~
> 
> im literally confused on what do with puzzle type questions though.



Replace the "CODEHERE" in the URL with the code. XD


----------



## ShinySandwich

Stop using chrome, bahahaha 2.45 seconds


----------



## Cadbberry

Would everyone stop being so funny and entertaining I need to sleep XD


----------



## Flop

One more Jubs!  Then I can sleep!  XDDDD  and don't make it one that someone can just look up.


----------



## Aizu

STILL NUMBER 4.... Why?!


----------



## Jacob4

*I JUST NEED

#17*

*OGMOGFMBgf*


----------



## Kildor

I got a Togepi Egg, so jeesuz. I can die in peace. Good luck people. *dies*


----------



## Justin

Egg #17 is definitely the hardest egg to find out of all of the possible ones so far. By my personal opinion, and by the stats of how many people have found each egg.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Lita_Chan said:


> STILL NUMBER 4.... Why?!


answer to #4 is closer than you think hahahahahahaaha im srs


----------



## Siren137

Number 6 is horrible! I'm guessing it's AC related but no idea how! It's irritating!


----------



## spamurai

I'm terrible at this :/


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I finally got egg 18. I had the right answer but I was looking in the wrong place....derp.


----------



## cIementine

Lita_Chan said:


> STILL NUMBER 4.... Why?!



*That is one of the easiest ones there is, and that's coming from me who has found only 8 eggs so far o:*


----------



## Farobi

Flop said:


> Replace the "CODEHERE" in the URL with the code. XD


I know, but I literally can't find any codes :<



kildor22 said:


> I got a Togepi Egg, so jeesuz. I can die in peace. Good luck people. *dies*



I got Togepi using my TBT Bells. Just aiming to get the rest with my remaining Eggs ~ (except for the gold cause I'm not worthy)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ShinySandwich said:


> answer to #4 is closer than you think hahahahahahaaha im srs


Yes, another faceplam moment.


----------



## Avolt

I'm pretty sure I found Egg 6 but when I put in the answer it's wrong.


----------



## whimsy

lmao #4 is just rude tbh


----------



## ShinySandwich

Screw this, im getting the Yoshi or Togepi collctble GoodNight


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

MayorAvalon said:


> *That is one of the easiest ones there is, and that's coming from me who has found only 8 eggs so far o:*



I'm sure it was for you, but that one is making me cry so much. T_T


----------



## Jacob4

*JUST NUMBER 17

I WANT ANOTHER YOSHI/TOGEPI EGG!!!!11one*

omgomgomg!!!!11*complain*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I just found egg 9 in a thread I already viewed. Darn it, how did I miss this one! XD


----------



## Justin

*TBT Trivia!*

This one should be fun...

*Can you guess which of our current staff members have been banned or suspended previously?* You need to get all of the correct names, and only those. Everyone gets two guesses. Good luck!

To help, here's the list: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## Aizu

Zr308 (if that's right...)


----------



## Farobi

Justin, Jas0n, Prof Gallows, Thunder, Zr388


wait is this for all? lolol ill take jas0n then


----------



## Aizu

Wait zr388


----------



## Jacob4

Prof Gallows and Thunder


----------



## Lassy

Prof gallows?


----------



## Flop

Justin, Ja0n, Thunderx Zr388?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thunder*


----------



## Aizu

When I go into a thread which has an egg, is the link at the top of the page?


----------



## TheWonky

Kaiaa


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> Justin, Jas0n, Prof Gallows, Thunder, Zr388
> 
> 
> wait is this for all? lolol ill take jas0n then



Holy **** you just got all 5 correct instantly.

How.

WELL ALRIGHT THERE'S THE ANSWER GUYS

CONGRATS FAROBI SENDING BELLS NOW

DAMN


----------



## Siren137

Yay got another puzzle one! I'm getting better at this! Although 16 and 17 are so hard!


----------



## TheWonky

Jas0n


----------



## Flop

Wait, I'm confused. What?  XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Farobi congrats. I had no idea. XD


----------



## Lassy

Justin said:


> Holy **** you just got all 5 correct instantly.
> 
> How.
> 
> WELL ALRIGHT THERE'S THE ANSWER GUYS
> 
> CONGRATS FAROBI SENDING BELLS NOW
> 
> DAMN


Wow xD


----------



## Jacob4

Justin said:


> Holy **** you just got all 5 correct instantly.
> 
> How.
> 
> WELL ALRIGHT THERE'S THE ANSWER GUYS
> 
> CONGRATS FAROBI SENDING BELLS NOW
> 
> DAMN



there was 5?

i thought there was only 1

uwotm8


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> Holy **** you just got all 5 correct instantly.
> 
> How.
> 
> WELL ALRIGHT THERE'S THE ANSWER GUYS
> 
> CONGRATS FAROBI SENDING BELLS NOW
> 
> DAMN



I suppose it isn't too hard, since we all know that most of the Staff have been banned, and Kaiaa and Jennifer are way too well-behaved. XD


----------



## Farobi

OMG 

YAY

haha thanks :]

would've been better if you pm'd me egg hunting hints though


----------



## ShinySandwich

When are guys postin the hints, i want to sleep, lol, evil, why, my eyes


----------



## Avolt

Everyone's like having trouble with finding the eggs and I'm sitting here trying to figure out if these clue eggs are hidden inside a forum post or not.


----------



## cIementine

Flop said:


> I suppose it isn't too hard, since we all know that most of the Staff have been banned




*So basically our forum is controlled by badasses with a bad history of banning? 



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Flop

MayorAvalon said:


> *So basically our forum is controlled by badasses with a bad history of banning?
> 
> 
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY*



No, Jeremy was just a moody teenager who banned everyone for no reason.


----------



## Aizu

Avolt said:


> Everyone's like having trouble with finding the eggs and I'm sitting here trying to figure out if these clue eggs are hidden inside a forum post or not.



SAME! I just can't do it!


----------



## Justin

ShinySandwich said:


> When are guys postin the hints, i want to sleep, lol, evil, why, my eyes



If you mean the final eggs remaining, Jeremy will be handling those today. Last I heard from him was around midday EDT. But you know, he's not exactly well known for being right on the dot schedule wise. 

In the meantime, you'll have to be content with my entertainment in here.


----------



## Pusheen

Omg these are so confusing >.< TOO MUCH VOCABULARY T.T


----------



## Avolt

Is there a dumber version of this egg hunt? My mind is not able to function as all these smarties on this site. lol


----------



## cIementine

Flop said:


> No, Jeremy was just a moody teenager who banned everyone for no reason.



*Kudos to you Jer <3*


----------



## reyy

i'm dying
i want the golden egg to rub it in ppls faces


----------



## cIementine

*I bet all the admins are sat laughing at our struggle whilst eating boxes and boxes of easter eggs.

You guys are sick minded *


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Avolt said:


> Is there a dumber version of this egg hunt? My mind is not able to function as all these smarties on this site. lol


LOL I bet a lot of people would like to go into that boat.

BTW Flop your avatar XDDDDDD


----------



## Justin

Easy mode is only collecting 5 eggs for the regular one. 

_please don't kill me_


----------



## Flop

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> LOL I bet a lot of people would like to go into that boat.
> 
> BTW Flop your avatar XDDDDDD



XD I was hoping someone would notice. 


Uuugh, my brain.


----------



## Murray

eggs 2 hard i give up


----------



## cIementine

Justin said:


> Easy mode is only collecting 5 eggs for the regular one.
> 
> _please don't kill me_



*YOU MONSTER.
*


----------



## ShinySandwich




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Flop said:


> XD I was hoping someone would notice.
> 
> 
> Uuugh, my brain.


You're avatar explains this whole thread. XD


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Whooo! Finally nailed #4 in the you know what! Now I can stop worrying about that one and focus on the last ones. SRSLY, crying tears of luvin' joy.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ShinySandwich said:


> View attachment 41396


LOL!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Easy mode is only collecting 5 eggs for the regular one.
> 
> _please don't kill me_


I won't. XD
*people behind me sharpen their pitchforks*


----------



## Justin

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Whooo! Finally nailed #4 in the you know what! Now I can stop worrying about that one and focus on the last ones. SRSLY, crying tears of luvin' joy.



Congrats!


----------



## Aizu

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Whooo! Finally nailed #4 in the you know what! Now I can stop worrying about that one and focus on the last ones. SRSLY, crying tears of luvin' joy.


Same! My brain is at rest


----------



## Siren137

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Whooo! Finally nailed #4 in the you know what! Now I can stop worrying about that one and focus on the last ones. SRSLY, crying tears of luvin' joy.



Getting the timed ones done is great isn't it?! I've got 6 left to get! Just got 8 which I knew what I was looking for but couldn't find it! Went down the wrong track for a while there lol!


----------



## Avolt

I FOUND an EGG finally! There's still hope for people like me.


----------



## Siren137

Unbelievable! Found one by crazy means! Won't explain too much for fear of giving hints lol but madness!


----------



## Lassy

Giving up on #17 T_T


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> You're avatar explains this whole thread. XD


----------



## Jacob4

Lassy said:


> Giving up on #17 T_T



same


----------



## cIementine

*This is far too hard :c *


----------



## Trundle

AGH NUMBER 10
I'M SO CLOSE YET SO FAR


----------



## Flop

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



XDDDD


Justin, is there any more trivia?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Flop said:


> XDDDD
> 
> 
> Justin, is there any more trivia?


I got a laugh! I WIN!

Yeah anymore trivia? That was fun.


----------



## Kildor

Hot damn, I really need to stay for Trivia. I'm really bored. 
I'm also quite sad, because I don't have a chance to get the Golden Egg worth thousands of years of Bragging rights .


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Lassy said:


> Giving up on #17 T_T



With you lol


----------



## FireNinja1

Egg #3 was very cleverly hidden, much more clever than the others. Good job mods.


----------



## ShinySandwich

*TRIVIA!* 100 bells
Whos the best user ever?


----------



## Farobi

SHINYSANDWICH


----------



## cIementine

*ShinySandwich <3

Shinysandwich, shinysandwich,
10 times cooler than a foreign language

Shinysandwich, shinysandwich,
makes my brain feel so tiny that I needed a bandage*


----------



## Farobi

FireNinja1 said:


> Egg #3 was very cleverly hidden, much more clever than the others. Good job mods.



That was actually my first egg


----------



## ShinySandwich

Farobi said:


> SHINYSANDWICH



Hell Yeah


----------



## Farobi

Thanks for the Bells mate <3

Truly is the best user ever.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Who the hell is Truly, screw him


----------



## Farobi

oops.

ShinySandwich the best user ever, is what I meant to say


----------



## ShinySandwich

lol JK


----------



## Siren137

Thought I had 16 but now I think I'm barking up the wrong tree


----------



## cIementine

*Just found a really obvious one that I missed xD*


----------



## ShinySandwich

Im done, togepi or Yoshi?


----------



## cIementine

*Yoshi ftw <3*


----------



## whimsy

thought i SURELY had 11, 16, & 7 but now i've just got no clue -_-


----------



## Jeremy

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Farobi

Good morning Jeremy

THOSE NEW HINTS THOUGH


----------



## Flop

Jeremy said:


> Happy Easter everyone



We're still mad at you


----------



## spamurai

I'm spending way too long hunting these eggs... xD


----------



## ShinySandwich

Jeremy said:


> Happy Easter everyone


God, you hate me


----------



## BungoTheElf

Jeremy said:


> Happy Easter everyone



im not happy til I get my yoshi egg


----------



## Princess

P...p..Lea..a..se u..p..dat..e...


----------



## Avolt

I'm freaking finding eggs I'm not even looking for what is life


----------



## Zigzag991

All the answers are New Leaf related, right? (cause 17 makes me think Kirby and I'd waste a ton of time with that)


----------



## ShinySandwich

N...O


----------



## Bearica

I finally god my togepi egg, now I can sleep! Good luck to everyone still hunting!
(?〜｀*) zzz


----------



## Siren137

Zigzag991 said:


> All the answers are New Leaf related, right? (cause 17 makes me think Kirby and I'd waste a ton of time with that)



I would assume so....

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a theory about 6 but it may take a while!


----------



## Nouris

I was so sure I knew what 8 was... 
I'm so confused now


----------



## Crazy

found another one. o:

got 3 now. ;;


----------



## Krystal10140

Does anyone know what #17 means?


----------



## Kanapachi

I've spent my life savings in finding these.


----------



## Siren137

7 is driving me mad! It's the last clue one for me to find and I'm struggling! Need a break from it I think!


----------



## Farobi

Got the song name of MP3. But idk anymore


----------



## Siren137

I'm sure I know where they are going with the MP3 but it's getting it right!


----------



## Avolt

Guys, I finally figured it out. If I don't try finding eggs I find them. So, I'm going to keep not trying to search for them on purpose. They'll all just come to me. lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Siren137 said:


> I'm sure I know where they are going with the MP3 but it's getting it right!



What exactly are they going for? I know the songs name and all but what kind of hint is that?


----------



## Siren137

Well maybe I'm thinking wrong then!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I though that might be the code word??


----------



## Zigzag991

I want to answer that, but it'd probably give you a huge clue, though you probably know it already.


----------



## Libra

Giving up on numbers 16 and 17 for now. I think I'm searching in the right direction, but I'm just not sure what the exact answer is. I'm off to watch a movie I've recorded yesterday and then I'll try again.


----------



## Krystal10140

Jeremy killed it


----------



## Macaron126

Can't figure out 17 :C


----------



## Kanapachi

Egg 15 was the most clever piece of humility I have ever experienced.


fml


----------



## cIementine

*woops I asked on the IRC and got told off sorrynotsorry*


----------



## Mao

Is egg 11 hard before I waste my entire day trying to figure it out?


----------



## Farobi

Hazelx said:


> Is egg 11 hard before I waste my entire day trying to figure it out?


yES it is

the bell tree = ruining real life holidays because of their collectibles :[[[


----------



## Cudon

Hazelx said:


> Is egg 11 hard before I waste my entire day trying to figure it out?


Nah not really. If you know what kinda threads to check youre gonna find like 50% o the eggs without any effort


----------



## Minties

Jer pls.


----------



## Mao

Just found egg 9 without planning to. I would of never thought there if it wasn't by semi accident ;-;


----------



## Yui Z

I've only found 8 so far. X_X


----------



## Aizu

Yui Z said:


> I've only found 8 so far. X_X



5 I'm hopeless

- - - Post Merge - - -

3, 15 and 11 uggg


----------



## cIementine

*I've found about 12 atm. Stuck on the rest.*


----------



## Mao

Finally found all clues but egg 3 :'( now to attack the puzzle


----------



## Nouris

I got the eggs I wanted, I officially give up ~


----------



## Yui Z

Yui Z said:


> I've only found 8 so far. X_X



Oops sorry I meant I've only found 5 so far. This is what tiredness does to me. :L


----------



## Siren137

I need number 7 on the clues! It's difficult, can't work out where to look!


----------



## MayorChick

I think I'm being really dumb. Are the eggs found in forum posts? I don't think I'm looking in the right sort of places as I've been trying for two hours and have found one so far ...


----------



## Nkosazana

Numbers 17 and 18 are annoying me ._.


----------



## Farobi

I need to find 11 & 15 before I do any other riddles.

Egg old question????? :*


----------



## Lassy

Meh. #17 :B


----------



## Mao

Is 3 hard? I've spend ages on it +_+


----------



## Kanapachi

Let's all give Zipper a negative rating for making this too frusty. :')


----------



## Siren137

16 and 17 are sooo hard and as for the musical one! Jeez!


----------



## Avolt

I really just want 9 eggs and hints and other things like that aren't allowed. I'm going nuts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanapachi said:


> Let's all give Zipper a negative rating for making this too frusty. :')



I'm with you on this


----------



## Aizu

Are the eggs in posts?


----------



## Siren137

Does anyone know if they are releasing hints later on? After all the clues have been released for a while?

Oh and anther idea for an egg location goes up in smoke!


----------



## MayorChick

Please can somebody confirm if eggs are found in posts, I've probably scrolled through 100 forums posts this morning now ...


----------



## Amalthea

Huh. I clicked on something that said "you found an egg", but didn't receive an egg. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## Kanapachi

Faery said:


> Huh. I clicked on something that said "you found an egg", but didn't receive an egg. Does anyone know what that means?



If you mean the tag on the bottom of the thread, it's just a troll tag.


----------



## Siren137

When you find an egg you click on it and a link appears in the spoiler box. You click on that and it will take you to this thread. You then get a PM confirming you found an egg! 

I'm taking a break! I haven't done any of the things I was planning on doing today as I've been egg hunting! I will find these last 4 though, just later lol!


----------



## Saturniidae

finally 10 eggs. oh man >_<


----------



## MayorChick

Please can somebody help.

Are eggs found in forum posts or can they be elsewhere as well?


----------



## Farobi

MayorChick said:


> Please can somebody help.
> 
> Are eggs found in forum posts or can they be elsewhere as well?



Elsewhere as well. :>


----------



## JoJoCan

guys give me eggs i will pay 30 tbt each


----------



## Farobi

Shayne said:


> guys give me eggs i will pay 30 tbt each



eggs can't be given - unless it's the collectible ur talking about.


----------



## LeilaChan

Farobi said:


> eggs can't be given - unless it's the collectible ur talking about.



And if its the collectables people are selling them for 1000TBT plus!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Shayne said:


> guys give me eggs i will pay 30 tbt each



The Easter collectibles from the shop are selling for more than 1000tbt. You can't gift the eggs shown right under your tbt amount


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I can't reach #7 egg cause I can't reach where it is ><


----------



## spamurai

I only need to find one more to buy either the yoshi or togepi egg... I just can't find one xD


----------



## Improv

Those 3 new ones are hard :c


----------



## KarlaKGB




----------



## PrayingMantis10

KarlaKGB said:


>



Omg! How I love you!


----------



## Farobi

KARLA STAhP


----------



## staticistic1114

someone help I seriously don't get it x.x


----------



## sn0wxyuki

LOL the curse of the golden egg. You never live in peace with it showing out or you can never show it to the world after owning one.


----------



## unravel

KarlaKGB said:


> Spoiler


LOL MADE MY DAY


----------



## Jacob4

KarlaKGB said:


>



THIS IS FAKE

THE MOUSE MOVED FROM THE RIGHT SIDE OF THE KEYBOARD TO THE LEFT ON ITS OWN!!!!!!1111one


----------



## MayorChick

Well I give up, I think I've spent three hours on this now.

I've found two.

I just either don't know the site well enough or I'm missing something. The two I have found have been by accident.

I've been looking through forum posts that relate to the topic the clue seems to be about but I've had no luck at all. Feeling fed up with it now. I wouldn't mind if I felt I was at least approaching this in the right way.

I just want enough for one egg, having spent hours on this now.


----------



## Mercedes

Augh I can't find any eggs!  WHY IS THIS SO HARD


----------



## debinoresu

the hardest part about the puzzles is idk what they're asking for. are they asking for what the hunter is? whats hunting the hunter? what the hunter is hunting? where the hunter is hunting and being hunted? what the mysterious being is giving the gardener? who the mysterious being is?


----------



## staticistic1114

I DONT EVEN GET WHAT TO DO!!! >O<


----------



## Macaron126

debinoresu said:


> the hardest part about the puzzles is idk what they're asking for. are they asking for what the hunter is? whats hunting the hunter? what the hunter is hunting? where the hunter is hunting and being hunted? what the mysterious being is giving the gardener? who the mysterious being is?



I feel you =w= I'm terrible at the puzzles


----------



## Aizu

18 uggggg! I've never being more annoyed in my life!


----------



## Mercedes

;-; I hate my life. I just want one egg. Togicpi egg the most, but I will do anything to find one. *sobs in the cornir*


----------



## Nkosazana

Is number 3 really easy or am I just being ********?


----------



## Jacob4

practice paint skillz


----------



## Avolt

Nkosazana said:


> Is number 3 really easy or am I just being ********?



I asked myself that same question and your signature haha where is that from?


----------



## Stalfos

Arggh! I feel like my head is gonna explode. T-T


----------



## Farobi

Nkosazana said:


> Is number 3 really easy or am I just being ********?



It's not unless ...


....


in some places


----------



## Nkosazana

Farobi said:


> It's not unless ...
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> in some places



That lemon did not help x_x


----------



## f11

Still stuck on five...


----------



## Jacob4

Nkosazana said:


> That lemon did not help x_x





does this help you sir


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Stuck at 16 and 17...tried all keywords but nothing hit the bulleye LOL


----------



## Nkosazana

F L a K e said:


> does this help you sir



*miss and nope xD


----------



## Hound00med

17 is REALLY stumping me


----------



## Yui Z

Eeeee I found more eggs >w< Too bad I won't get the gold egg... Darn time zones.


----------



## Farobi

Clue 5 I'm dead


----------



## Lassy

Can we at least know the first letter of egg #17 pleaseeeee?


----------



## milktea

OMG YES I *SOMEHOW* FOUND ENOUGH EGGS TO HIT 9 TOGEPI HERE I COME ;________; <3

i still haven't answered any of the puzzles tho lel how even


----------



## spamurai

Yui Z said:


> Eeeee I found more eggs >w< Too bad I won't get the gold egg... Darn time zones.



I'm jealous of your Japanese characters >.<


----------



## Nerd House

2 eggs to go!


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Lassy said:


> Can we at least know the first letter of egg #17 pleaseeeee?



I support this point! Just first letter will do!!


----------



## Hound00med

I'd love as much help as I can get on egg 17.. But it won't happen ;p


----------



## Yui Z

Okay I bought a yoshi egg ~ I'm happy now so I'm done here. Treasure hunts hate me


----------



## Nerd House

Got #16 so far...


----------



## Siren137

debinoresu said:


> the hardest part about the puzzles is idk what they're asking for. are they asking for what the hunter is? whats hunting the hunter? what the hunter is hunting? where the hunter is hunting and being hunted? what the mysterious being is giving the gardener? who the mysterious being is?



Exactly! That's the problem! What do they want from us!!!


----------



## .Nat.

Is it okay to start crying now? Those three new clues are haunting me.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

At least one starting letter from each 1 puzzle will be nice!


----------



## pengutango

18 was super easy, but 17... WTF? can't think of anything.... XP 

Don't care about the gold egg, but really want the rest. D:


----------



## sn0wxyuki

.Nat. said:


> Is it okay to start crying now? Those three new clues are haunting me.



Can I join you and cry too?


----------



## Crazy

Gosh it's so difficult. ;; I'm awful at these. ;( I'll never be able to get a single egg


----------



## Farobi

On a scale from 1 to 10 with 10 being the most difficult, how hard was Clue 5? Am i still the only one stuck at that? D=


----------



## Thunder

Siren137 said:


> What do they want from us!!!



Your tears and sorrow.


----------



## Hound00med

Farobi said:


> On a scale from 1 to 10 with 10 being the most difficult, how hard was Clue 5? Am i still the only one stuck at that? D=



I'd say an 8.. It's REALLY cleverly hidden


----------



## Nkosazana

I think I found 5 by accident o.o
I DONT KNOW WHAT ITS CALLED ON MY EGG LIST


----------



## Mary

8 or 9. I found it by accident while looking for another egg.


----------



## Macaron126

Nkosazana said:


> I think I found 5 by accident o.o
> I DONT KNOW WHAT ITS CALLED ON MY EGG LIST



Well, on the first page, it says it starts with EA so just check your code list


----------



## Hermione Granger

I FINALLY FOUND #3


----------



## Nerd House

Got 18, 17 left and I can buy my last egg :|


----------



## .Nat.

sn0wxyuki said:


> Can I join you and cry too?



Please! I'd love the company!


----------



## Farobi

Hound00med said:


> I'd say an 8.. It's REALLY cleverly hidden



I'm literally guessing with anything Easter related. I can't sleep tonight unless I find it


----------



## debinoresu

I asked my mom for help on 16 & 17 and she had no idea what it could be im going to cry


----------



## Mary

Farobi said:


> I'm literally guessing with anything Easter related. I can't sleep tonight unless I find it



You won't.


----------



## Macaron126

I wonder if the puzzles are only AC related ;; Because I've been thinking them through since 6 am 3,:


----------



## Farobi

Mary said:


> You won't.



Love you too =p


----------



## debinoresu

I found 5 on accident, it was the easiest one I found. Its honestly not that cleverly hidden.


----------



## Cadbberry

Morning~


----------



## Kildor

debinoresu said:


> I found 5 on accident, it was the easiest one I found. Its honestly not that cleverly hidden.



It actually is, if you are not focusing. I did it for like ten times and I NEVER SAW IT.


----------



## Nerd House

debinoresu said:


> I found 5 on accident, it was the easiest one I found. Its honestly not that cleverly hidden.



I agree, just keep looking!

I found it on accident on mobile, before I had seen any of the clues, but when I looked at the clue afterwards it made sense.


----------



## Cadbberry

Back to hunting for 6, 10, 13, 16, 17, and 18 XD


----------



## sami_spoon

I'm feeling real dumb as I can't decode any of these D:


----------



## .Nat.

HOLY GOD! SUCK IT, #16!


----------



## Nerd House

.Nat. said:


> HOLY GOD! SUCK IT, #16!



Grats! :3


----------



## debinoresu

.Nat. said:


> HOLY GOD! SUCK IT, #16!



WTF HOW

NOW THAT I KNOW ITS LEGITIMATELY POSSIBLE TIME TO KEEP TRYING


----------



## Cadbberry

.Nat. said:


> HOLY GOD! SUCK IT, #16!



Woo Nice going!


----------



## .Nat.

Adol the Red said:


> Grats! :3



THANK YOU, OMG!

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> WTF HOW
> 
> NOW THAT I KNOW ITS LEGITIMATELY POSSIBLE TIME TO KEEP TRYING



YES, KEEP AT IT! FIND THAT SUCKER!


----------



## Hermione Granger

#16 was the easiest of all for me (apart from #6 since I just kept adding symbols when I shouldn't have).


----------



## .Nat.

John Lennon said:


> #16 was the easiest of all for me (apart from #6 since I just kept adding symbols when I shouldn't have).



It really sucks when you don't have that knowledge and have to go find it xD


----------



## Nerd House

I found #18 but after thinking about it, the clue doesn't make much sense to me :|
I thought it would be in one place that made perfect sense, but found it somewhere completely different that made almost no sense.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

.Nat. said:


> HOLY GOD! SUCK IT, #16!



OMG CONGRATULATION!!! and now I am crying alone lol


----------



## sassystag

I feel like I'm doing something wrong because I only found one egg and I think it was the easiest one :c *cries in a corner*


----------



## Hermione Granger

.Nat. said:


> It really sucks when you don't have that knowledge and have to go find it xD



I know right! When I read the clue I automatically had a direction to the answer, but then I questioned it because this hunt isn't easy but the question was @ ~ @


----------



## Nerd House

sn0wxyuki said:


> OMG CONGRATULATION!!! and now I am crying alone lol




I'll cry with you on #17 :/


----------



## debinoresu

Adol the Red said:


> I found #18 but after thinking about it, the clue doesn't make much sense to me :|
> I thought it would be in one place that made perfect sense, but found it somewhere completely different that made almost no sense.



It made complete sense to me. It's a reference to that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



.Nat. said:


> It really sucks when you don't have that knowledge and have to go find it xD



WHAT DOES THAT MEAN WHAT KNOWLEDGE DO I HAVE TO FIND IM SO CONFUSED


----------



## .Nat.

sn0wxyuki said:


> OMG CONGRATULATION!!! and now I am crying alone lol



Not at all! Let's all cry together over 17!


----------



## Kanapachi

I was looking in the wrong place for 9, butch was still right lol.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Adol the Red said:


> I'll cry with you on #17 :/



I'll join everyone since I am stuck on that same boat :^/


----------



## .Nat.

John Lennon said:


> I know right! When I read the clue I automatically had a direction to the answer, but then I questioned it because this hunt isn't easy but the question was @ ~ @



Exactly! Most of the times I know what they're talking about, then it's a matter of finding it on the forum. But I basically just lurk on Retail and have no idea what's going on in the other sections, orz.


----------



## milktea

i havent even answered any of the puzzles wth how do you guys brain

not even #10 which i probably the easiest??? idk ;-;


----------



## amemome

John Lennon said:


> I'll join everyone since I am stuck on that same boat :^/



I've been at it for over 5 hours and still...


----------



## Hermione Granger

amemome said:


> I've been at it for over 5 hours and still...


Oh my god, that's so long ; - ; Here's to hoping we find the egg..


----------



## amemome

John Lennon said:


> Oh my god, that's so long ; - ; Here's to hoping we find the egg..



Yes!!  I wish we could buy hints with TBT bells... then, people could adjust the difficulty LOL


----------



## .Nat.

milktea said:


> i havent even answered any of the puzzles wth how do you guys brain
> 
> not even #10 which i probably the easiest??? idk ;-;



Don't worry about it! Saying one is easiest than the other is just a matter of personal experience!
They're all designed to be clever and make you think, but not too much because overthinking will probably have you overlooking them, haha. Just relax and if you start feeling like banging your head on the desk would be helpful (been there, almost done that), just step away for a moment, go do something else and look at it with fresh eyes later.


----------



## Farobi

.Nat. said:


> Don't worry about it! Saying one is easiest than the other is just a matter of personal experience!
> They're all designed to be clever and make you think, but not too much because overthinking will probably have you overlooking them, haha. Just relax and if you start feeling like banging your head on the desk would be helpful (been there, almost done that), just step away for a moment, go do something else and look at it with fresh eyes later.



Clue 17 though.

5 & 16 were real toughies. Getting them simultaneously once i was about to give up for the day really inspired me.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Can we ask if the puzzles are animal crossing related?  Those are the hardest ones to find?


----------



## KermitTea

Stuck on 17 D: even got 16 and 18...gah


----------



## Kanapachi

To be honest, egg 18 was the most obvious.


----------



## Nkosazana

Spent 3 hours on 3 and 9. The hell is going on ._.


----------



## .Nat.

Farobi said:


> Clue 17 though.
> 
> 5 & 16 were real toughies. Getting them simultaneously once i was about to give up for the day really inspired me.



Right? It's like an adrenalin shot, haha!
Also, nice avatar there!


----------



## reyy

i h8 u all
i give up
idgaf anymore


----------



## Siren137

I found 18 through my sister singing! That is all I'm saying! 

I'm stuck on 6, 7, 16 and 17! 

I just spend ages typing in a lot of options for number 6! Not one was right! Waste of time, the music ain't what I thought it was!


----------



## Farobi

.Nat. said:


> Also, nice avatar there!



Thanks! =P


----------



## Hermione Granger

Kanapachi said:


> To be honest, egg 18 was the most obvious.



I keep decoding it into different things but I do feel like it's obvious, yet I can't find it 6 u 6"""

- - - Post Merge - - -



Siren137 said:


> I found 18 through my sister singing! That is all I'm saying!
> 
> I'm stuck on 6, 7, 16 and 17!
> 
> I just spend ages typing in a lot of options for number 6! Not one was right! Waste of time, the music ain't what I thought it was!



I only knew #6 because my boyfriend told me the history of the song like 5 times so I gotta thank him for that. Now I keep singing to find #18


----------



## .Nat.

Seriously, why say something is obvious or easy when so many people are clearly struggling to find it. It's just going to make them feel worse :/
I understood the clue, but I didn't know exactly where to find it.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

I agree :'D People are already frustrated, no need to make them feel dumb by saying it's easy. 

Urghhh #17


----------



## Hermione Granger

I just found #18...


----------



## crystalmilktea

Man...I've only found one of the puzzle eggs; the others I have no idea what they could be ;n; but I've found every other type of egg UGH


----------



## Kanapachi

John Lennon said:


> I keep decoding it into different things but I do feel like it's obvious, yet I can't find it 6 u 6"""
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I only knew #6 because my boyfriend told me the history of the song like 5 times so I gotta thank him for that. Now I keep singing to find #18



Don't think too hard, it's actually pretty common around here. :|



Everyone is thinking too hard.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

crystalmilktea said:


> Man...I've only found one of the puzzle eggs; the others I have no idea what they could be ;n; but I've found every other type of egg UGH



The puzzles are the hardest ones in my opinion :'D


----------



## amemome

has anyone actually solved 17? how was it?


----------



## sami_spoon

I found all my eggs pretty much by accident and I can't match them to any clues so I'm totally lost haha
The music clue one is driving me crazy! :O


----------



## SockHead

Gotem coach


----------



## Hound00med

I hate egg 17. 

So much.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Kanapachi said:


> Don't think too hard, it's actually pretty common around here. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is thinking too hard.



I found the eggie so I'm okay now


----------



## Yui Z

I didn't even attempt the puzzled :L the first puzzle one was one I knew, but didn't know the name of. Oh and no, typing doop doop doop into google doesn't help you figure out the name. WHY doesn't it have lyrics.


----------



## Maude

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> The puzzles are the hardest ones in my opinion :'D



I think so, I have not got any of the puzzle ones yet, or maybe I just put it in wrong because I think I have it, but alas I do not


----------



## Silversea

Just finished my tour of every thread, subthread and personal user page, and shop and every place on this forum I can think of. Found 0 eggs. The forum must know I'm trying to avoid the clues.


----------



## Farobi

Yui Z said:


> I didn't even attempt the puzzled :L the first puzzle one was one I knew, but didn't know the name of. Oh and no, typing doop doop doop into google doesn't help you figure out the name. WHY doesn't it have lyrics.



One of the tags actually helped me search the name of the song. Not directly though.


----------



## .Nat.

Hound00med said:


> I hate egg 17.
> 
> So much.



We should start a support group.


----------



## Aizu

Oh 18... Where are you? ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Minties

SockHead said:


> Gotem coach



them are some nice eggs.


----------



## Yui Z

Farobi said:


> One of the tags actually helped me search the name of the song. Not directly though.


Lucky :L

I betcha, now that I've spent all my eggs, I'll start to find loads (and solve puzzles) and find that I could've afforded a gold egg if I hadn't spent it on these...


----------



## Mary

18 was easy.


----------



## Kirito

10 and 17 are hard e.e


----------



## Lassy

I asked my sister about a riddle  and she asked her friends, and they guessed pedophyles xD


----------



## reyy

i'm getting the rainbow egg and thats it
no more egg hunting for poor old nyan


----------



## Aizu

Mary said:


> 18 was easy.



How? I've been searching....。・゜・(ノД`)・゜・。


----------



## Nkosazana

Egg 3 and 9 are driving me crazy I swear to god im gonna kill someone ._.


----------



## .Nat.

Lassy said:


> I asked my sister about a riddle  and she asked her friends, and they guessed pedophyles xD



thatescalatedquickly.gif xD


----------



## Hermione Granger

Can you believe I still have not found the quack egg? Tragic


----------



## Kanapachi

.Nat. said:


> We should start a support group.



New social group.

#egg17fried



John Lennon said:


> Can you believe I still have not found the quack egg? Tragic



Not alone. uwu


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I am getting togepi and that's all. Giving up after achieving that. Those puzzle is not fun right now but giving me lots of headache and stress lol but I couldn't give up now I am too close to be!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kanapachi said:


> New social group.
> 
> #egg17fried



Joined!!


----------



## .Nat.

John Lennon said:


> Can you believe I still have not found the quack egg? Tragic



the quack egg is painful


----------



## pengutango

amemome said:


> has anyone actually solved 17? how was it?



Haha, nope. XD It's the only one I can't figure out.


----------



## Yui Z

Maybe I'll attempt the puzzles when I can be bothered... :L


Spoiler: Get your eggs >Here<









Chicken style.


----------



## Mao

Is 13,16 or 4 really hard? Or am I just dumb ;-;


----------



## Aizu

I'm probably gonna get banned for begging for hints at this rate 9 & 18 ( ；?Д｀)


----------



## Libra

Finally found number 16, OMG. One more to go! Yes, number 17, I'm looking at you.


----------



## Sawyer2030

I NEED 5 MORE! :'( I DON'T THINK ILL EVER GET MY TOGEPI EGG!


----------



## amemome

EGG 17 whyyyy


----------



## BellGreen

I need Eggs 16/17. I don't get what I'm supposed to figure out for #16 is what makes it so hard for me =P


----------



## Kirito

Has anyone solved 10 or 17 yet? If so it is hard? Or am I dumb and it is pretty obvious?


----------



## Hound00med

Kirito said:


> Has anyone solved 10 or 17 yet? If so it is hard? Or am I dumb and it is pretty obvious?



I've solved 10, but not 17.. 17's driving me mad


----------



## Kanapachi

Egg 10 was clever. uwu


----------



## Sawyer2030

Kirito said:


> Has anyone solved 10 or 17 yet? If so it is hard? Or am I dumb and it is pretty obvious?



I'm 99% sure I know number 10 but all the search things aren't working for me :'(

THIS WAS MY 400TH POST!!! :O


----------



## Hermione Granger

I guessed on #10 and was stunned to see it was right


----------



## Mao

Can't figure out any of the puzzles TnT


----------



## poliwag0

SDFDSHIFLSHLU I WAS SO SURE I WOULD FIND AN EGG BUT I DIDN'T?!?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, i actually did! wow!


----------



## Mao

Which is the easiest puzzle? So I know which one to kill my brain with first <3


----------



## Hound00med

Hazelx said:


> Which is the easiest puzzle? So I know which one to kill my brain with first <3



I think 4, 7, and 16 are the easiest, personally


----------



## Mao

Hound00med said:


> I think 4, 7, and 16 are the easiest, personally



Done 4 and 7 but stuck on 16 D: *racks brains* ok I'll stop now I'm almost spamming the thread xD


----------



## Siren137

How is 7 easy?! Can't find it anywhere!!!


----------



## Lassy

Will the staff give a little hint for #17 ? >~<


----------



## amemome

i can't believe that the hidden egg was easier to find than egg 17... ughhh


----------



## Farobi

Siren137 said:


> How is 7 easy?! Can't find it anywhere!!!



Because it's not on the forum =)


----------



## BellGreen

Lassy said:


> Will the staff give a little hint for #17 ? >~<



^^^^^^^^^^^^

Me exactly


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Will the staff give a little hint for #17 ? >~<



Please,please.please with sugar on top......


----------



## debinoresu

16 makes no sense?? its like. I got the answer, but I still dont get it.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Its not really fair for people to keep saying certain ones are easy.  Maybe they were for you.  But when you say that it make others that haven't found them feel like they are clueless.


----------



## .Nat.

Thunder, I have plenty of tears and sorrow. Where can I exchange those?


----------



## Siren137

Farobi said:


> Because it's not on the forum =)



Well this is what I'm thinking but I can't think where outside the forum it could be lol!

Unless I've found 7 and not 5...oh dear! Maybe I'm missing 5 not 7???

Nope the one I found is deffo 5 it's has the EA code. Shut up Siren you're overthinking lol!


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Lassy said:


> Will the staff give a little hint for #17 ? >~<



That would be amazing


----------



## .Nat.

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Its not really fair for people to keep saying certain ones are easy.  Maybe they were for you.  But when you say that it make others that haven't found them feel like they are clueless.



Totally agree. The search is already hard enough, no need to make them feel worse.

Btw, your avatar is the cutest thing ever! *v*


----------



## Libra

Eeeeeeeeeehhh, I found number 17, OMG! _Finally!!!_ I can go and cook dinner now! YAY!


----------



## Jacob4

*I AM GOING TO KILL EGG #17*


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Libra said:


> Eeeeeeeeeehhh, I found number 17, OMG! _Finally!!!_ I can go and cook dinner now! YAY!



Lend me your brain please


----------



## Libra

And after dinner decide if I want the Yoshi Egg or the two other ones. Yay!


----------



## Farobi

Siren137 said:


> Well this is what I'm thinking but I can't think where outside the forum it could be lol!
> 
> Unless I've found 7 and not 5...oh dear! Maybe I'm missing 5 not 7???



If you think you're missing Clue 7, then you _are_ missing it I'm pretty sure.


----------



## .Nat.

Libra said:


> Eeeeeeeeeehhh, I found number 17, OMG! _Finally!!!_ I can go and cook dinner now! YAY!



OMG, CONGRATS! Here! Have my envy! xD


----------



## Libra

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Lend me your brain please



*hands you my brain* Here you go. Not sure it's still awake, you might want to poke it to be sure!


----------



## Hermione Granger

Libra said:


> Eeeeeeeeeehhh, I found number 17, OMG! _Finally!!!_ I can go and cook dinner now! YAY!


Enjoy that dinner. You deserve it after battling that egg.


----------



## Libra

John Lennon said:


> Enjoy that dinner. You deserve it after battling that egg.



For dinner I'm thinking... eggs. No, probably not, if I see an egg I might scream, LOL.


----------



## Jacob4

Egg #10 is kinda easy yet un-obvious, if that helps.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Libra said:


> For dinner I'm thinking... eggs. No, probably not, if I see an egg I might scream, LOL.



War flashbacks now when I see eggs


----------



## Kildor

SUCK IT #16 HELL YES.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

John Lennon said:


> War flashbacks now when I see eggs



LOL


----------



## Mao

F L a K e said:


> Egg #10 is kinda easy yet un-obvious, if that helps.



egg 10= one that is killling my brain


----------



## Flop

LOL


----------



## .Nat.

kildor22 said:


> SUCK IT #16 HELL YES.



YES! #SUCKITEGG16


----------



## Mao

I haven't solved any puzzles. I don't really get it. So for example if the puzzle said 'What day is it today' do you put the date in the codehere bit in the link? Or do you have to go more into it?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Hazelx said:


> I haven't solved any puzzles. I don't really get it. So for example if the puzzle said 'What day is it today' do you put the date in the codehere bit in the link? Or do you have to go more into it?



Yes. So if the hint was, say, the color of the grass, you'd put GREEN in the CODEHERE spot. But make sure your answer is in all caps and no spaces


----------



## Mary

This thread us the best thing since TBT Cupid.


----------



## Hound00med

Hazelx said:


> I haven't solved any puzzles. I don't really get it. So for example if the puzzle said 'What day is it today' do you put the date in the codehere bit in the link? Or do you have to go more into it?



Say for example the answer to one of the puzzles was "Wednesday"

In the URL, you delete "CODEHERE" in the link, and put in "WEDNESDAY" where codehere was, then press enter


----------



## BellGreen

Lol until this becomes easier I think I'm just going to give up for now. Way too hard for me.


----------



## .Nat.

Hazelx said:


> I haven't solved any puzzles. I don't really get it. So for example if the puzzle said 'What day is it today' do you put the date in the codehere bit in the link? Or do you have to go more into it?



you replace CODEHERE with the answer all in caps without spaces or symbols


----------



## Mao

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> Yes. So if the hint was, say, the color of the grass, you'd put GREEN in the CODEHERE spot. But make sure your answer is in all caps and no spaces



Ohhh ok it makes more sense now but the hints don't make any more sense


----------



## Kildor

Hazelx said:


> I haven't solved any puzzles. I don't really get it. So for example if the puzzle said 'What day is it today' do you put the date in the codehere bit in the link? Or do you have to go more into it?



Example : " This person is bootylicious."

[Link]code=FLOP


----------



## Siren137

Are the codes all letters, no punctuation marks I'm guessing?


----------



## Mao

Thank you all the answers btw~ I think I'll get it one more shot xD



kildor22 said:


> Example : " This person is bootylicious."
> 
> [Link]code=FLOP



Lol ahaha xD one more clue, all of the puzzles and one must find egg left @_@


----------



## Yui Z

I wonder who's gonna get that gold egg...


----------



## .Nat.

Mary said:


> This thread us the best thing since TBT Cupid.



Basically a giant wave of depression and self-depreciation with murderous spikes and the occasional burst of SUCK IT, HELL YEAH.


----------



## Hermione Granger

All this hunting for eggs made me forget I have to go hunt for eggs in New Leaf


----------



## Kildor

Egg #17 made me think of the Hunger Games for some reason.


----------



## Lassy

Yui Z said:


> I wonder who's gonna get that gold egg...



My little finger tells me it's going to be trundle :9


----------



## .Nat.

John Lennon said:


> All this hunting for eggs made me forget I have to go hunt for eggs in New Leaf



I have to go build snowmen. No singing included.


----------



## Lassy

kildor22 said:


> Egg #17 made me think of the Hunger Games for some reason.



Ha. My sister said the same to me :9


----------



## .Nat.

MAY THE EGGS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOR


----------



## Hermione Granger

If I die young, bury me in eggs


----------



## .Nat.

.Nat. said:


> MAY THE EGGS BE EVER IN YOUR FAVOR



They aren't, tho. Especially #17.


----------



## Silversea

Well maybe I'll suddenly work out some of the clues and magically get 22. Maybe.  

Apparently the egg links don't show on my main browser, so I'm using chrome now so let's see if that helps me find anything.


----------



## JoJoCan

This is full of 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Spam


----------



## cIementine

Shayne said:


> This is full of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spam



*I can smell irony in here somewhere.*


----------



## Siren137

7 is driving me insane! I feel I should be able to find it! I've already found one egg not on the forum I'm worried I'm getting my eggs muddled!!


----------



## JoJoCan

MayorAvalon said:


> *I can smell irony in here somewhere.*





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Say what?


----------



## Mao

Can't figure out egg 3... is it obvious?



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



sorrynotsorry





















getting the spoiler trend


----------



## JoJoCan

MayorAvalon said:


> *I can smell irony in here somewhere.*





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Say what?


----------



## M O L K O

Shayne said:


> This is full of
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spam



I was going to cry if I clicked through all that for a lemon



again


----------



## .Nat.

Zoraluv said:


> I was going to cry if I clicked through all that for a lemon
> 
> 
> 
> again



SAME, omg


----------



## cIementine

Shayne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?



*I said:



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



I can smell irony in here somewhere




















*


----------



## TheWonky

First thing I thought for clue 18 was the toilet...


----------



## Mao

TheWonky said:


> First thing I thought for clue 18 was the toilet...



omfg you just made my day aha


----------



## .Nat.

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler




​


----------



## Kildor

Still cant find out #17. This should be a twitter trend.
"Omg im having a hardtime."
#belltree #easter #egg #spam #17


----------



## cIementine

kildor22 said:


> Still cant find out #17. This should be a twitter trend.
> "Omg im having a hardtime."
> #belltree #easter #egg #spam #17



*#shayneisironic #17isthenew13 #thisstuffisfartydon'twannatakeparty #eastertimeyay #tbt5ever*


----------



## .Nat.

you really should edit that


----------



## Mao

.Nat. said:


> you really should edit that



hate to spam hdjashkdj but I think you might want to edit that and Nat you might want to edit as well cuz it's quoted~


----------



## .Nat.

Hazelx said:


> hate to spam hdjashkdj but I think you might want to edit that and Nat you might want to edit as well cuz it's quoted



it changes the quote as well when the OP edits, doesn't it?


----------



## Mao

.Nat. said:


> it changes the quote as well when the OP edits, doesn't it?



uhm I'm not sure o_o i'll edit my post and check

edit: nope, the quote stays the same


----------



## Kildor

.Nat. said:


> it changes the quote as well when the OP edits, doesn't it?



Nope,it doesnt. Refrain from giving hints that make it too obvious.


----------



## Pearls

I don't get this what are you supposed to do?


----------



## Mao

GoldieJoan said:


> I don't get this what are you supposed to do?



Read the first post and find eggs *Warning: easier said than done* I'm giving up on this for a while, my brain hurts x_x


----------



## .Nat.

Hazelx said:


> uhm I'm not sure o_o i'll edit my post and check
> 
> edit: nope, the quote stays the same





kildor22 said:


> Nope,it doesnt. Refrain from giving hints that make it too obvious.



Good to know, haha! Already edited! Thanks!


----------



## Siren137

Ok sorted my confusion! I think! Onwards!


----------



## cIementine

*Yes! Found two more and got my much anticipated Yoshi egg <3*


----------



## Lassy

I got a question: when does the event end?
Like that I can know when I should buy the collectible eggs before they are gone  c:


----------



## .Nat.

MayorAvalon said:


> *Yes! Found two more and got my much anticipated Yoshi egg <3*



YAY! congrats! Hoping to find one more to get the togepi egg too!


----------



## Pearls

Hazelx said:


> Read the first post and find eggs *Warning: easier said than done* I'm giving up on this for a while, my brain hurts x_x



Ok, but I don't get where I'm meant to find them, sorry x_x

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want a togepi egg! (did I spell that right XD?)


----------



## Aizu

Are the puzzles AC Related?


----------



## JoJoCan

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Get free Lemons! Click here: www..com




















[/B]


----------



## Yookey

#17 is hard. I get the most (notso)genious ideas and jump up to try them and everything related to them just to end up disappointed yet another time. xD


----------



## Lassy

Shayne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Get free Lemons! Click here: www..com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Seriously stop it with your endless spoilers. It is very childish and immature of you.


----------



## Alienfish

found like 3 e_e i fail lol


----------



## cIementine

Shayne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Get free Lemons! Click here: www..com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



*The scent of irony in your recent post still lingers in the air, more so as you continue to post.*


----------



## Kildor

Lassy said:


> Seriously stop it with your endless spoilers. It is very childish and immature of you.



Isn't he/she always like that? Also, can I buy a 1 TBT Giftcard?
I seriously still cannot get #17 nor the "Leave it to heaven" puzzle. *sigh emoticon*


----------



## KermitTea

Man I know everything except #17.


----------



## Aizu

Karen said:


> Man I know everything except #17.



Then would you like to share the rest?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

I just need one more egg so I can get that togepi egg  Darn you, 17


----------



## Alienfish

grats !


----------



## Lassy

Karen said:


> Man I know everything except #17.



I feel you T_T
This is the hardest...
Why won't the staff give us a little hint?
It is the trickiest one for most of us!


----------



## Byngo

kildor22 said:


> Isn't he/she always like that? Also, can I buy a 1 TBT Giftcard?
> I seriously still cannot get #17 nor the "Leave it to heaven" puzzle. *sigh emoticon*



Those are the ones I'm stuck on o(╥﹏╥)o


----------



## RayOfHope

Wow I got 18 almost immediately, but I couldn't find it for some reason...

Now... 17.


----------



## cIementine

*I think everyone is stuck on 17, to a point where it probably doesn't exist :c*


----------



## Silversea

I don't even know which numbers I've found.


----------



## Alienfish

blech, gonna try and get one more and then get the 4 egg egg thing. this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Yookey

Silversea said:


> I don't even know which numbers I've found.


The ones past clue 1-7 will have numbers on them, unless it's a puzzle. 
The first 1-7 you'll have to PM the code to a mod and ask.


----------



## Pearls

I don't get this!!!! How do you find them? Omg help me please!


----------



## amemome

I want to give up on 17 but at the same time, I've worked so freaking hard for it that I don't want to quit yet... but I have so many other things to do right now and I want to find the answer just for the sake of finding the answer... idk good job for making my feelings all confused


----------



## f11

I got my Togepi egg so I'm done.


----------



## Hermione Granger

It's all fun and games until you reach #17 and attempt it for 3 hours. I'm out for now until the new clues come in.


----------



## Pearls

How do you find eggs!!?


----------



## Kildor

This is one serious easter egg hunt. I wouldn't mind running around to look for easter eggs in bushes, but easter eggs in a forum with thousands of posts and threads?
_Just...kill me... please..._


----------



## Yookey

John Lennon said:


> It's all fun and games until you reach #17 and attempt it for 3 hours. I'm out for now until the new clues come in.


Try 9-10 hours. Still stuck


----------



## amemome

Yookey said:


> Try 9-10 hours. Still stuck



same boat here... I really wish there was an open discussion though...


----------



## Hermione Granger

Yookey said:


> Try 9-10 hours. Still stuck



In total I think I spent 7 to 8 hours on this. :^/ Today is a tough one.


----------



## Minties

17 is there guys, trust me.

You'll get it. :3


----------



## KermitTea

Minties said:


> 17 is there guys, trust me.
> 
> You'll get it. :3



Was it hard?


----------



## amemome

Minties said:


> 17 is there guys, trust me.
> 
> You'll get it. :3



I want to ask you so many questions right now... ;A;


----------



## Zigzag991

kildor22 said:


> This is one serious easter egg hunt. I wouldn't mind running around to look for easter eggs in bushes, but easter eggs in a forum with thousands of posts and threads?
> _Just...kill me... please..._



At least that's fun since you either get to smash eggs on your family or get candy or both. Here we're running around for hours trying to guess 17. .__.


----------



## cIementine

*Just tried #17 again. I had a deal with someone for some tbt bells and then when I jokingly typed in TBTMEMBERS I received a private message, thinking it was actually correct.*


----------



## Avolt

I can now rest easy, I found NINE eggs and plus I'm a terrible problem solver. Hahaha! Got the egg I wanted. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE. I literally almost gave up, but I didn't.


----------



## Flop

This is painful. XD


----------



## Avolt

MayorAvalon said:


> *Just tried #17 again. I had a deal with someone for some tbt bells and then when I jokingly typed in TBTMEMBERS I received a private message, thinking it was actually correct.*



I figured it out, that was the egg everyone had trouble with


----------



## Hermione Granger

Avolt said:


> I figured it out, that was the egg everyone had trouble with


Was it easy? :^0


----------



## Nkosazana

Still stuck on 3 and nine ._.
I only need 2 moreee ;_;


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Avolt said:


> I figured it out, that was the egg everyone had trouble with



Omg are you a wizard


----------



## amemome

Nkosazana said:


> Still stuck on 3 and nine ._.
> I only need 2 moreee ;_;


wait you found 17?  that mysterious #17 that has half the forum crying over google?


----------



## Hermione Granger

Nkosazana said:


> Still stuck on 3 and nine ._.
> I only need 2 moreee ;_;



OMG How did you figure out 17?? That one's a toughie. #3 tricked me for a while.


----------



## Pearls

I've got a great idea! Someone sell me a Togepi and Yoshi egg for free cos I don't know how to find eggs!!!!!!! (I'm such a genius)


----------



## Hermione Granger

amemome said:


> wait you found 17?  that mysterious #17 that has half the forum crying over google?



Someone literally made a Yahoo Answer question of this riddle less than an hour ago. This is serious. #17 ain't playing no games.


----------



## iamnothyper

John Lennon said:


> Someone literally made a Yahoo Answer question of this riddle less than an hour ago. This is serious. #17 ain't playing no games.



did you troll em?


----------



## amemome

John Lennon said:


> Someone literally made a Yahoo Answer question of this riddle less than an hour ago. This is serious. #17 ain't playing no games.



I saw!!  haha... people are getting desperate here...


----------



## Hermione Granger

iamnothyper said:


> did you troll em?



Pfff, I'm too lazy to log in my Yahoo account and respond


----------



## .Nat.

John Lennon said:


> Someone literally made a Yahoo Answer question of this riddle less than an hour ago. This is serious. #17 ain't playing no games.



Ahhh, nothing like the smell of despair in the morning.


----------



## Nkosazana

John Lennon said:


> OMG How did you figure out 17?? That one's a toughie. #3 tricked me for a while.



I meant I only need to more then im done and i can get another egg o.o
sorreh for the confusion 
LMAO


----------



## sej

I JUST FOUND EGG 18 WITHOUT EVEN TRYING!


----------



## Hermione Granger

SejxTwiggy said:


> I JUST FOUND EGG 18 WITHOUT EVEN TRYING!



Good job


----------



## Gosalyne

I don't understand what you need to do with the "Clue ones"?
"Find them somewhere on TBT"? Meaning what? It says eggs after the 7th have the egg number in their code?
What code....?
Sorry, but I just don't understand what I am supposed to do...
I got the first two puzzles, I get what you need to do with the puzzles one.
And where do you buy the one that you can buy?

God, I just wanted 4 eggs to get the cheapest one.... :'(


----------



## toastia

Wow, im doing pretty welll on this.


----------



## Yui Z

Prin said:


> Wow, im doing pretty welll on this.



Better than me, clearly.


----------



## Kildor

I'm going to have a mental breakdown before this event ends.


----------



## Pearls

Gosalyne said:


> I don't understand what you need to do with the "Clue ones"?
> "Find them somewhere on TBT"? Meaning what? It says eggs after the 7th have the egg number in their code?
> What code....?
> Sorry, but I just don't understand what I am supposed to do...
> I got the first two puzzles, I get what you need to do with the puzzles one.
> And where do you buy the one that you can buy?
> 
> God, I just wanted 4 eggs to get the cheapest one.... :'(



I don't understand it either


----------



## Yookey

Gosalyne said:


> I don't understand what you need to do with the "Clue ones"?
> "Find them somewhere on TBT"? Meaning what? It says eggs after the 7th have the egg number in their code?
> What code....?
> Sorry, but I just don't understand what I am supposed to do...
> I got the first two puzzles, I get what you need to do with the puzzles one.
> And where do you buy the one that you can buy?
> 
> God, I just wanted 4 eggs to get the cheapest one.... :'(


If you read the full post and not just the cluelist, you'll understand a little better I think. xD


----------



## Nerd House

Just 1 left.

Might wait for the last batch to get my last needed egg :/


----------



## Skyfall

I have not felt this dumb since high school calculus and chemistry.  I passed both classes but to this day i dont know how i did that.  

I am looking at the leader board and am truly impressed with people who have like 18.


----------



## Improv

#17 makes me want to scream.


----------



## Siren137

Gosalyne said:


> I don't understand what you need to do with the "Clue ones"?
> "Find them somewhere on TBT"? Meaning what? It says eggs after the 7th have the egg number in their code?
> What code....?
> Sorry, but I just don't understand what I am supposed to do...
> I got the first two puzzles, I get what you need to do with the puzzles one.
> And where do you buy the one that you can buy?
> 
> God, I just wanted 4 eggs to get the cheapest one.... :'(




The clues will lead to the words "you have found an egg!" You click on the words (they are a spoiler) and a link appears. Click on the link and it's comes to this thread. You then get a PM saying you have an egg.
The one you buy is on page one in a post by Zipper T Bunny. Click the link and you have brought the egg!


----------



## spamurai

Still can't find one more lol


----------



## Gosalyne

Yookey said:


> If you read the full post and not just the cluelist, you'll understand a little better I think. xD



No I wouldn't. I read it over and over. All the instruction they posted. Not only the clues... 

And where do you buy the one that can be bought. 
But thanks for not answering.


----------



## Pearls

Siren137 said:


> The clues will lead to the words "you have found an egg!" You click on the words (they are a spoiler) and a link appears. Click on the link and it's comes to this thread. You then get a PM saying you have an egg.
> The one you buy is on page one in a post by Zipper T Bunny. Click the link and you have brought the egg!



I don't get how and where you find the eggs


----------



## Alienfish

dear sweet jesus.. these clues.. kill me.


----------



## VillageDweller

just here to let you all know i want to be the one who gets the golden egg

and if anyone talks it from me prepare for the worst

*COLLECTIBLES R SRS BSNS*


----------



## Gosalyne

Siren137 said:


> The clues will lead to the words "you have found an egg!" You click on the words (they are a spoiler) and a link appears. Click on the link and it's comes to this thread. You then get a PM saying you have an egg.
> The one you buy is on page one in a post by Zipper T Bunny. Click the link and you have brought the egg!



Thank you so much. You are very kind xxx
"You click on the words (they are a spoiler) and a link appears. Click on the link and it's comes to this thread."  The words are in this thread?


----------



## Yookey

Gosalyne said:


> Text





Jeremy said:


> Scroll down and look at Zipper T's post.  It's not meant to be hidden.


For one egg :3


----------



## Siren137

GoldieJoan said:


> I don't get how and where you find the eggs



Well, without trying to sound horrible that kinda the point of a hunt!

The clues will lead you to a location somewhere within the forums, they are all found by clicking links on pages within TBT. You know you are right when you find the words "you have found an egg!" 
Short of telling you the answers I don't know what else to say! 

Gosalyn, I've told you where to find the egg you buy on the post on the previous page!


----------



## Pearls

Please can someone tell me how to find eggs. All I want is a Togapi egg :'(


----------



## cIementine

GoldieJoan said:


> Please can someone tell me how to find eggs. All I want is a Togapi egg :'(



*Are you kidding me right now there's clues on the first page, look at places that match the clues.*


----------



## Siren137

Gosalyne said:


> Thank you so much. You are very kind xxx
> "You click on the words (they are a spoiler) and a link appears. Click on the link and it's comes to this thread."  The words are in this thread?



You're welcome!
The link you click will send you here to tell you that you got the egg. You then also get a PM confirming it! The words "you have found an egg!" Will be where the clue leads you, not this thread.


----------



## Pearls

Siren137 said:


> Well, without trying to sound horrible that kinda the point of a hunt!
> 
> The clues will lead you to a location somewhere within the forums, they are all found by clicking links on pages within TBT. You know you are right when you find the words "you have found an egg!"
> Short of telling you the answers I don't know what else to say!
> 
> Gosalyn, I've told you where to find the egg you buy on the post on the previous page!



Ok, sorry


----------



## .Nat.

GoldieJoan said:


> Please can someone tell me how to find eggs. All I want is a Togapi egg :'(



It's really hard for us to explain without saying too much. 
And the mods have clearly stated that we are not to post hints.


----------



## Minties

VillageDweller said:


> just here to let you all know i want to be the one who gets the golden egg
> 
> and if anyone talks it from me prepare for the worst
> 
> *COLLECTIBLES R SRS BSNS*



It's on.

/crack knuckles


----------



## Silvery

Egg 17, noooooo. I was able to figure out #16 and 18 rather quickly except for that one.


----------



## spamurai

How do the puzzle's work?

Is the code the WORD? or is it like EGG#CODE? :/


----------



## Pearls

.Nat. said:


> It's really hard for us to explain without saying too much.
> And the mods have clearly stated that we are not to post hints.



Ok, I just didn't understand the clues and how you're meant to find the eggs


----------



## Gosalyne

Siren137 said:


> You're welcome!
> The link you click will send you here to tell you that you got the egg. You then also get a PM confirming it! The words "you have found an egg!" Will be where the clue leads you, not this thread.



Oh, so I have to find a TBT page that is suggested by the clue and click on the link... 
Thank you so much, you have really been wonderful! xxx


----------



## milktea

spamurai said:


> How do the puzzle's work?
> 
> Is the code the WORD? or is it like EGG#CODE? :/



the code is the answer to the puzzle, i think


----------



## amemome

spamurai said:


> How do the puzzle's work?
> 
> Is the code the WORD? or is it like EGG#CODE? :/



just the code word.


----------



## Siren137

spamurai said:


> How do the puzzle's work?
> 
> Is the code the WORD? or is it like EGG#CODE? :/



There is a link on the first page. You put at into your browser but change the CODEHERE for whatever you think the code word is.


----------



## milktea

oh and until when can we buy the egg collectibles? until monday?


----------



## Yookey

At least my caps look button is getting some love for once..


----------



## Ramune

STUPID QUACK


----------



## Lassy

Yookey said:


> At least my caps look button is getting some love for once..



Haha same xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10

milktea said:


> oh and until when can we buy the egg collectibles? until monday?



Jeremy made it sound like Monday because he said we could still solve most of the egg clues on Monday


----------



## sej

Yay! 2 now! 2 left, lol those 2 I have just found I didn't even try! xD


----------



## spamurai

Ok, thanks guys... 

I'm convinced I've got #16 right... but it's not working so I must be wrong -_-


----------



## .Nat.

Ramune said:


> STUPID QUACK



the quack one, omg... Good luck! xD


----------



## yeunjae98

I'm confused by:
_The eggs after #7 have their egg#s in the codes (excluding the puzzles)._
Does this mean that after 7, you would write the code as e.g. #10CODE?


----------



## Yookey

yeunjae98 said:


> I'm confused by:
> _The eggs after #7 have their egg#s in the codes (excluding the puzzles)._
> Does this mean that after 7, you would write the code as e.g. #10CODE?


No, the puzzle eggs doesn't have the egg number in their code, only the clue ones. c:


----------



## VioletPrincess

17???  I am still stuck on 6, 10, 16 & 17.


----------



## .Nat.

yeunjae98 said:


> I'm confused by:
> _The eggs after #7 have their egg#s in the codes (excluding the puzzles)._
> Does this mean that after 7, you would write the code as e.g. #10CODE?



That code is for the clue ones, and it's just a way for you to identify which one it is you've gotten on the PM you receive right after finding it.


----------



## yeunjae98

Yookey said:


> No, the puzzle eggs doesn't have the egg number in their code, only the clue ones. c:


So if I were to do 8 (a clue one), would I write #8CODE?


----------



## sej

I have no idea which number egg I found, could anyone help me who have found all the eggs so far?


----------



## Yookey

yeunjae98 said:


> So if I were to do 8 (a clue one), would I write #8CODE?



Nope, you don't write anything for the clue ones. You have to find the eggs on the forum. Which is a link saying You have found an egg, after clicking the link you'll be re-directed to this forum, and get a PM with your egg.


----------



## yeunjae98

.Nat. said:


> That code is for the clue ones, and it's just a way for you to identify which one it is you've gotten on the PM you receive right after finding it.


So does that mean you would just plainly write the code? Or is there something else you gotta do...
Confused!


----------



## Siren137

yeunjae98 said:


> I'm confused by:
> _The eggs after #7 have their egg#s in the codes (excluding the puzzles)._
> Does this mean that after 7, you would write the code as e.g. #10CODE?



No that's just to help people work out which eggs they have found. People were getting muddled so the mods out the number of the egg in the code that you get sent when you find them. So for example if you have found egg 9 the code for it that you receive when you find it will start egg#9 so you know that egg was for clue 9.


----------



## yeunjae98

Yookey said:


> Nope, you don't write anything for the clue ones. You have to find the eggs on the forum. Which is a link saying You have found an egg, after clicking the link you'll be re-directed to this forum, and get a PM with your egg.



Oh right! Are the eggs on multiple threads or just this one?


----------



## Mao

Stuck on all the puzzles and 3 D:


----------



## Trundle

It's nice to have all the eggs so far!


----------



## aetherene

I know I won't get the Golden Egg, so I spent my eggs on the Togepi egg. xD I also wanna solve one more clue so I can spend the four on the classic easter egg. 

Only, I can't figure out the ones I haven't done. xDD


----------



## Yookey

yeunjae98 said:


> Oh right! Are the eggs on multiple threads or just this one?


I can't answer any more about this, sorry. Read the clues, they have the answer.


----------



## .Nat.

yeunjae98 said:


> So if I were to do 8 (a clue one), would I write #8CODE?



No, no. For the ones that required you to input a code, you just write whatever you think it is in ALL CAPS and without spacing or symbols.

But the CLUE eggs form #7 forward give you a code in the private message AFTER YOU'VE FOUND THEM, so you can keep track. Like, once you find egg 15, for example, the private message you get from the gyroid will have a code in it that starts with egg15.


----------



## Siren137

yeunjae98 said:


> Oh right! Are the eggs on multiple threads or just this one?



They are all over TBT


----------



## yeunjae98

Yookey said:


> Nope, you don't write anything for the clue ones. You have to find the eggs on the forum. Which is a link saying You have found an egg, after clicking the link you'll be re-directed to this forum, and get a PM with your egg.


That really cleared things for me! Thanks a bunch!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Siren137 said:


> They are all over TBT



Right..Better go find them.. Thanks for the help!


----------



## sej

Trundle said:


> It's nice to have all the eggs so far!





SejxTwiggy said:


> I have no idea which number egg I found, could anyone help me who have found all the eggs so far?



Could you please help? (not get the eggs, with that question)


----------



## yeunjae98

.Nat. said:


> No, no. For the ones that required you to input a code, you just write whatever you think it is in ALL CAPS and without spacing or symbols.
> 
> But the CLUE eggs form #7 forward give you a code in the private message AFTER YOU'VE FOUND THEM, so you can keep track. Like, once you find egg 15, for example, the private message you get from the gyroid will have a code in it that starts with egg15.



Thanks you!


----------



## Yookey

SejxTwiggy said:


> Could you please help? (not get the eggs, with that question)



I suggest you are better off asking a mod for help with the ones you don't know belongs to which question, this way you wont get anyone else in trouble


----------



## Flop

SejxTwiggy said:


> Could you please help? (not get the eggs, with that question)



Ask Justin or Jeremy.


----------



## .Nat.

SejxTwiggy said:


> Could you please help? (not get the eggs, with that question)



The private messages you receive should help you a little! The puzzle eggs have the code you used to get them on the message and the eggs from number 7 onwards give out private messages with a code starting with "egg(number of the egg you got)".


----------



## sej

Flop said:


> Ask Justin or Jeremy.





Yookey said:


> I suggest you are better off asking a mod for help with the ones you don't know belongs to which question, this way you wont get anyone else in trouble



Ty guys c:


----------



## Ramune

What happens if you don't use your eggs


----------



## Mao

Ramune said:


> What happens if you don't use your eggs



You get to eat them. jk I'm assuming they go to waste but I may be wrong


----------



## toastia

Should I buy the Togepi or go for the golden?


----------



## Yookey

Ramune said:


> What happens if you don't use your eggs



I'm assuming they'll disappear after the event is over, like the Tickets from the fair does.


----------



## Pusheen

They prob do just disappear


----------



## Yookey

Prin said:


> Should I buy the Togepi or go for the golden?


There's only one Golden, so I went for the Togepi, that one I at least had a chance of.


----------



## Kanapachi

i want to cry


----------



## oath2order

[13:54] <~Jer> ATTENTION
[13:54] <~Jer> THE EGGS ARE CANCELED this is a joke btw


----------



## .Nat.

Kanapachi said:


> i want to cry



we're all in the same boat. sailing through a sea of our tears.


----------



## Ramune

So if I don't use my eggs today's they will be gone?


----------



## Minties

oath2order said:


> [13:54] <~Jer> ATTENTION
> [13:54] <~Jer> THE EGGS ARE CANCELED



W-WHAT

NO 

TBT IS DICTATORSHIP


----------



## aetherene

Oh man. I just found an egg for a clue, but it was one of the ones that disappears after the allotted time. >___<


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> [13:54] <~Jer> ATTENTION
> [13:54] <~Jer> THE EGGS ARE CANCELED this is a joke btw



Please report to the Chat: http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php

If you wish to complain


----------



## sej

I just found out a puzzle one  Without even trying, like omg. The key in finding eggs, is not trying xD


----------



## VillageDweller

<meep> EASTER IS CANCELLED

you heard it here first


----------



## Yookey

SejxTwiggy said:


> I just found out a puzzle one  Without even trying, like omg. The key in finding eggs, is not trying xD


I'd like to know how you find a puzzle one without trying, because typing even one code is trying. So not trying to find it but finding it seems impossible?


----------



## Mao

SejxTwiggy said:


> I just found out a puzzle one  Without even trying, like omg. The key in finding eggs, is not trying xD



Whaaa? How did you accidentally find a puzzle one? I can find the clue ones accidentally but not the puzzle ones. *starts smashing keyboard in hope of getting a puzzle egg*


----------



## sej

Yookey said:


> I'd like to know how you find a puzzle one without trying, because typing even one code is trying. So not trying to find it but finding it seems impossible?



Oh god, I just thought clue ones were only in spoiler xD No I didn't


----------



## Kildor

SejxTwiggy said:


> I just found out a puzzle one  Without even trying, like omg. The key in finding eggs, is not trying xD



That's impossible.  Typing in a random word such as that answer wouldn't be found easily if you actually didn't try.


----------



## KermitTea

17....!!! ;-;


----------



## Kanapachi

I spent 24 hours of suffering to find out I had to put 6 in all caps. fml


----------



## Mao

I'm meant to be practising for a French speaking which is on _Tuesday_ ;-; such sad much annoy


----------



## Cariad

When are more coming?


----------



## spamurai

FINALLY solved a puzzle one lol... only took about 5 hours :L


----------



## Alienfish

still stuck at 3 eggs darn stuff.

also found one before but link worked? nope...


----------



## Pusheen

Finally got over 10


----------



## Aizu

Jun said:


> still stuck at 3 eggs darn stuff.
> 
> also found one before but link worked? nope...



It's so annoying right?


----------



## Alienfish

Lita_Chan said:


> It's so annoying right?


yeah it's kinda obvious which one too lol.

uggh cant seem to get a fourth now either lol


----------



## Lurrdoc

Found 18. Hm, I'm doing this casually now just to get the cheapest egg. 2 more to go~


----------



## BungoTheElf

Four more. Yoshi please come to me ;-;


----------



## Alienfish

sweet jesus i give up soon .___.


----------



## Siren137

I've got 3 really difficult ones left to find! Hmmmm brain power has had it! 

All this for stupid pixels! The things we do lol!


----------



## spamurai

Siren137 said:


> All this for stupid pixels! The things we do lol!



This^ xD so true :L


----------



## Lurrdoc

Jun said:


> sweet jesus i give up soon .___.



Weren't you trying to get 4? YOU'RE ONLY ONE AWAY! NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## KermitTea

I wanna give up on #17 lol...but I've come this far already ;0;


----------



## Alienfish

Lurrdoc said:


> Weren't you trying to get 4? YOU'RE ONLY ONE AWAY! NEVER GIVE UP!



gg wp.


----------



## IrishMike15

I honestly have no idea what I'm doing. 

0/Any ._.


----------



## Alienfish

... finally a fourth. im outta here. if i find one or more after this well then im just damn lucky might go myself a lottery ticket.


----------



## .Nat.

Jun said:


> ... finally a fourth. im outta here. if i find one or more after this well then im just damn lucky might go myself a lottery ticket.



Yay, congrats! Will you write to us of your freedom?


----------



## Lurrdoc

Jun said:


> ... finally a fourth. im outta here. if i find one or more after this well then im just damn lucky might go myself a lottery ticket.



grats! 8)


----------



## toastia

Whee one more~


----------



## Kildor

I don't know why, but instead of going out to actually celebrate easter, I'm just here thinking of puzzles.

At least these give you bragging rights, which you can never get even after winning an easter egg hunt in real life.


----------



## Alienfish

thanks lol ugh...


----------



## amemome

kildor22 said:


> I don't know why, but instead of going out to actually celebrate easter, I'm just here thinking of puzzles.
> 
> At least these give you bragging rights, which you can never get even after winning an easter egg hunt in real life.


I almost wonder if the bragging rights aren't even worth it with how long it's been taking one puzzle to get solved


----------



## Mao

In my currency thing you can see how much of a time space is between each egg I find


----------



## jlee102083

i just want to say...this egg hunt is driving me insane, esp the puzzles but your clues are SUPER creative and i can really appreciate them after i find the eggs. thanks jeremy!


----------



## Kanapachi

The Last Tree Ghost said:


>



wow

dead


----------



## Gingersnap

The Last Tree Ghost said:


>



this is the greatest thing ive seen all day


----------



## Cory

#17 is a killer...


----------



## The Last Tree Ghost




----------



## rubyy

LOOK WHO'S BACK


----------



## Lassy

The Last Tree Ghost said:


> [video=youtube;YQpLNCRIxWA].



HE HAS THE GOLDEN EGG!


----------



## Cress

This will sound stupid, but how do we submit the answer to puzzles?


----------



## debinoresu

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This will sound stupid, but how do we submit the answer to puzzles?



you go to the URL in the puzzles thing and enter the answer you think it is in place of the "CODEHERE" on the url in all caps


----------



## spamurai

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This will sound stupid, but how do we submit the answer to puzzles?



Add the key word to the end of this link:



		Code:
	

[url]http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=[/url]


and paste it into a browser. If it's successful you'll be returned to this thread


----------



## Lurrdoc

STOP MOCKING US, GHOST.


----------



## Kammeh

Ugh. I'm stuck on the last 4 puzzle eggs ;-; 
The answer could be freaking ANYTHING! Dx


----------



## Siren137

It's tough, as you don't always know what the clue is asking for. In both 16 and 17 it's hard to work out exactly what they want. I'm guessing everything I can think of but getting nowhere!

When they reveal the answers we all be kicking ourselves!


----------



## debinoresu

Siren137 said:


> It's tough, as you don't always know what the clue is asking for. In both 16 and 17 it's hard to work out exactly what they want. I'm guessing everything I can think of but getting nowhere!
> 
> When they reveal the answers we all be kicking ourselves!



im not going to allow myself to miss a single egg so I wont kick myself tho #17 is ****ing killing me


----------



## Wish

Kicking myself for missing two


----------



## Nerd House

Siren137 said:


> When they reveal the answers we all be kicking ourselves!




A few of the clues have made no sense whatsoever, even when going back and looking at them after finding the egg.

#17 is the only one I still need, then I can finally move on to the afterlife...I mean, my weekend.


----------



## Siren137

I think I've made the connection on the the clues I've solved! Wish I could say the same for 6, 16 and 17!!


----------



## cIementine

*I'm done. I have gotten all the eggs I need and will be selling them to someone who wants them more than me. I'm not a biggie on collectibles.*


----------



## Cress

MayorAvalon said:


> *I'm done. I have gotten all the eggs I need and will be selling them to someone who wants them more than me. I'm not a biggie on collectibles.*



How many bells per egg?


----------



## Lurrdoc

I really hope I can find 2 more soon. >o>


----------



## debinoresu

I've gotten every single one except 17 im crying literal tears why this why easter why does life exist


----------



## amemome

debinoresu said:


> I've gotten every single one except 17 im crying literal tears why this why easter why does life exist



can i join so we have a cry circle going?


----------



## Siren137

MayorAvalon said:


> *I'm done. I have gotten all the eggs I need and will be selling them to someone who wants them more than me. I'm not a biggie on collectibles.*



You can't sell the little eggs you collect, they are nontransferable! The ones you buy you can though if that's what you mean.


----------



## Zanessa

Justin let me know what I've found so far. Accidental finds... w0w. 

#5 was my first egg. It's hard to miss.
#3 and #4 are easy too. 
I've gotten 1-5,  7-9, 15, and 18. 

BUT WTF #6 THIS IS NOT OKAY L0L


----------



## Cress

Siren137 said:


> You can't sell the little eggs you collect, they are nontransferable! The ones you buy you can though if that's what you mean.



Dang it.


----------



## cIementine

Siren137 said:


> You can't sell the little eggs you collect, they are nontransferable! The ones you buy you can though if that's what you mean.



*I meant the collectible ones you buy using the eggs you find, baha c:*


----------



## Cadbberry

I can't find any of the ones I am missing XD SO much fail


----------



## Mao

ZanessaGaily said:


> Justin let me know what I've found so far. Accidental finds... w0w.
> 
> #5 was my first egg. It's hard to miss.
> #3 and #4 are easy too.
> I've gotten 1-5,  7-9, 15, and 18.
> 
> BUT WTF #6 THIS IS NOT OKAY L0L



Egg 5 is easy?!? I still can't find it but I think the times up


----------



## Siren137

MayorAvalon said:


> *I meant the collectible ones you buy using the eggs you find, baha c:*



That's cool then


----------



## sej

I need 1 more egg to find, WHERE ARE YOOUUU! (still trying to find number 4 DX) (to get an egg collectible)


----------



## Lurrdoc

In a tense battle for 12. I know i'm close..


----------



## Zanessa

Hazelx said:


> Egg 5 is easy?!? I still can't find it but I think the times up



Yeah, it is easy. You may be thinking too hard if you can't find it. 

Don't overthink it.


----------



## sej

The key to finding eggs, is to not think at all xD


----------



## Nkosazana

10 is really annoying me ._.


----------



## amemome

what is it like to solve egg 17? anyone?  #joinegg17club


----------



## Momonoki

Haha, i haven't been on all day, i missed something, didn't i? x)


----------



## Cress

ZanessaGaily said:


> Yeah, it is easy. You may be thinking too hard if you can't find it.
> 
> Don't overthink it.



You do realize that there's over 2,800,000 places it could be hiding in, right?


----------



## frosting

13, 15, 16, 17 are giving me a hard time -___-


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm ready for more torture! Need 6 more to get the Yoshi egg, no new questions I see.


----------



## LyraVale

We clearly need a support group for #17. :'c


----------



## Zanessa

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You do realize that there's over 2,800,000 places it could be hiding in, right?



D00D relax. It's only in 1 place. You can't think about it like that.


----------



## sej

Oops false alarm already found 4 xD


----------



## Momonoki

I don't understand how this works.....woho....


----------



## debinoresu

You just have to search for it and you'll find egg 5 eventually.


----------



## toastia

I need 18!!


----------



## Krystal10140

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You do realize that there's over 2,800,000 places it could be hiding in, right?



He's right lol it's in a very easy spot don't try to find it that's the most helpful hint I can give you do your normal stuff of looking for villagers etc


----------



## cIementine

*God bless these eggs they bring in the bells for sure <3*


----------



## Siren137

Don't just randomly click! I worked through the site, start at the top and work your way down! 

Not sure when the new clues are going live, have not heard a peep from the mods in ages!


----------



## McCloud

Egg 3 will be the death of me! I feel like I know the location, but I can't find it.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Found 12, evil. XD


----------



## Jacob4

Ugh, #17 is *SO* annoying... 

Have no idea after like, 8 hours now?


----------



## debinoresu

McCloud said:


> Egg 3 will be the death of me! I feel like I know the location, but I can't find it.



You'll find it, don't worry.


----------



## Momonoki

Guuuys how does this work? I don't understand :I


----------



## LyraVale

F L a K e said:


> Ugh, #17 is *SO* annoying...
> 
> Have no idea after like, 8 hours now?



I really was hoping my subconscious mind would go ahead and figure it out while I slept. It didn't. SMH at MH.


----------



## debinoresu

I s2g please give us the first/last letter of 17 please im going to die


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

McCloud said:


> Egg 3 will be the death of me! I feel like I know the location, but I can't find it.


Same, I know what it is meaning but I can't darn find it. Plus I can't remember if I have already found it lol

Could I send a PM to one of the staff members of what ones I have found. I am very lost. :/


----------



## Lurrdoc

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Found 12, evil. XD



so it's evil, huh? grats.


----------



## debinoresu

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Same, I know what it is meaning but I can't darn find it. Plus I can't remember if I have already found it lol



Just keep looking where you think it is and you'll def find it eventually don't worry

I s2g though 17. I've tried everything that makes sense, ahHHHHHHH


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lurrdoc said:


> so it's evil, huh? grats.


Thanks. Again, knew what it was couldn't find it. XD


----------



## sej

I HAVE TO GET ENOUGH EGGS 2NIGHT TO GET A YOSHI EGG! Honestly after that i'm done searching


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

debinoresu said:


> Just keep looking where you think it is and you'll def find it eventually don't worry
> 
> I s2g though 17. I've tried everything that makes sense, ahHHHHHHH


If you say so, I have missed 3 eggs in places and didn't even notice.


----------



## Pusheen

omg the music one still makes no sense


----------



## Momonoki

Please, anyone tell me how i do this? Front page isn't helping >.<


----------



## Chessa

How is it not helping? Find the answer to the puzzel or clue 
go to the page that fits the description and you will find the text You've found an egg, click that and there is your egg


----------



## Lassy

Data base error :b


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> Data base error :b



I just got that xD


----------



## Peisinoe

Momonoki said:


> Please, anyone tell me how i do this? Front page isn't helping >.<



Ones that are Clues are on websites, Puzzle ones you have to figure out and its a phrase or code of words. There is a link on the first page that tells you where to go and put it in the link.


----------



## Momonoki

Chessa said:


> How is it not helping? Find the answer to the puzzel or clue
> go to the page that fits the description and you will find the text You've found an egg, click that and there is your egg



So i'll write the answer to the riddle in the url?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Lassy said:


> Data base error :b


Same, its been happening often.


----------



## Lassy

The staff should seriously provide a hint for #17. I find it fishy that the number if people who have found it didn't increase.


----------



## spamurai

Momonoki said:


> So i'll write the answer to the riddle in the url?



See here:



spamurai said:


> Add the key word to the end of this link:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [url]http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=[/url]
> 
> 
> and paste it into a browser. If it's successful you'll be returned to this thread


----------



## Jacob4

Lassy said:


> The staff should seriously provide a hint for #17. I find it fishy that the number if people who have found it didn't increase.



*It's literally impossible - I've tried EVERY LIVING CREATURE ON EARTH and STILL haven't got it.

I've been trying for like 8 hours - cri*


----------



## Cress

Lassy said:


> Data base error :b



Me 2.


----------



## spamurai

Lassy said:


> The staff should seriously provide a hint for #17. I find it fishy that the number if people who have found it didn't increase.



Agreed XD I've tried soooo many things xD


----------



## Peisinoe

Momonoki said:


> So i'll write the answer to the riddle in the url?



There are different types of "Eggs" to find

Egg Types To Find With Your Egg-wits

A box without hinges, key or lid, yet golden treasure inside is hid.

Clue: Use the clue to find the egg somewhere on TBT
Puzzle: Use the clue to construct the code. Use all caps and no spaces/symbols. http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=CODEHERE
For Sale: You must purchase these eggs.
Must Find: These eggs have no clue, you must discover them on your own. The table below shows you part of the code so you can keep track of which one it is after you find it. It is not a clue.


----------



## McCloud

McCloud said:


> Egg 3 will be the death of me! I feel like I know the location, but I can't find it.



I have scrolled through hundreds of pages in that topic and nothing! Numbers and quacks will haunt my dreams!


----------



## spamurai

McCloud said:


> I have scrolled through hundreds of pages in that topic and nothing! Numbers and quacks will haunt my dreams!



You might be over thinking it... Keep searching


----------



## Kildor

#17 is a sign. A sign from _Jersus _
It means we should give up. FML.


----------



## Yui Z

Imagining someone boasting tomorrow about getting the gold egg.


----------



## Jacob4

kildor22 said:


> #17 is a sign. A sign from _Jersus _
> It means we should give up. FML.



I've guessed *EVERYTHING*. :'(


----------



## Momonoki

I still don't get it. So some eggs you find at random, some ou have to construvt a code for and some you have to find on tbt where they have a placed location? I really think they could have explained this better tbh.


----------



## Nerd House

Yui Z said:


> Imagining someone boasting tomorrow about getting the gold egg.



Such an accomplishment. I hope whoever gets it puts that on their resume.

*"Found all 22 Eggs before anyone else and bought the Golden Egg in TBT Forums' 2014 Easter Event."*


----------



## LyraVale

F L a K e said:


> I've guessed *EVERYTHING*. :'(



I have too. With all due respect, I wonder if the people who got it know something we don't...I mean they all got it really fast! Then the rest of us have been sitting on it for hours...


----------



## Hermione Granger

LyraVale said:


> We clearly need a support group for #17. :'c



I'll join it!


----------



## Lassy

Adol the Red said:


> Such an accomplishment. I hope whoever gets it puts that on their resume.
> 
> *"Found all 22 Eggs before anyone else and bought the Golden Egg in TBT Forums' 2014 Easter Event."*



I hope whoever gets it will treasure it. :<


----------



## Pusheen

Maybe theyre not thinking as hard as some people -.-


----------



## nammie

omg finally found 18 I KNEW it would be something like this just couldnt find it last night lol ugh....
found all the eggs out so far now yay ; u ;


----------



## Lassy

Ph ad I'm pretty sure the Europeans are deeply in disadvantage. The new eggs could be put in the next few hours, when Europeans will be asleep ._.


----------



## Nerd House

LyraVale said:


> I have too. With all due respect, I wonder if the people who got it know something we don't...I mean they all got it really fast! Then the rest of us have been sitting on it for hours...



Sit in the IRC Chat. People drop subtle hints without realizing it. xD


----------



## Mao

nammie said:


> omg finally found 18 I KNEW it would be something like this just couldnt find it last night lol ugh....
> found all the eggs out so far now yay ; u ;



Whaaaa- ;-; congrats <3 I've only found 11 so far :')


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> Such an accomplishment. I hope whoever gets it puts that on their resume.
> 
> *"I'm a smart *******. Hire me."*



Fix'd.

The person who actually did that will have Bragging rights until next year's event.
*Jennifer* wouldn't want to lose.


----------



## Gracelia

McCloud said:


> I have scrolled through hundreds of pages in that topic and nothing! Numbers and quacks will haunt my dreams!



This one took me a while.. surprisingly. Until I read it over and was like urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.................. XD


----------



## Justin

I'm waiting for someone to buy it and then record a video of them deleting it to post on here after.

Already seen three pledges in the IRC to do this.


----------



## Comet

Ugh, only the puzzles are killing me.


----------



## Nerd House

Justin said:


> I'm waiting for someone to buy it and then record a video of them deleting it to post on here after.
> 
> Already seen three pledges in the IRC to do this.



That's like lighting a $500 bill on fire and letting it burn.

Why?


----------



## Hermione Granger

nammie said:


> omg finally found 18 I KNEW it would be something like this just couldnt find it last night lol ugh....
> found all the eggs out so far now yay ; u ;


Congrats~


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> That's like lighting a $500 bill on fire and letting it burn.
> 
> Why?



Probably so that no one would be able to pass the curse to someone else anymore. It's cursed I tell ya 
For trolling purposes too, I think


----------



## LyraVale

Konan224 said:


> Maybe theyre not thinking as hard as some people -.-



well thinking IS starting to hurt...so ya maybe  I'll rethink thinking...or something...nvmd, I need to think about that


----------



## Pusheen

LOL i seriously just need the stupid last puzzles xD


----------



## killerkat

I just came back for my 2-3 log in~ I find this event and just start clicking on random threads and figuring out a couple hints and bam 10 eggs. This is so much fun a fun fun. My sister said it was really hard, now that I am stuck, it is hard


----------



## Nerd House

kildor22 said:


> Probably so that no one would be able to pass the curse to someone else anymore. It's cursed I tell ya
> For trolling purposes too, I think



They might as well just remove it from the shop then, because having someone buy then delete it will just cause such a riot...we'll never see the end of it. Does the Staff really want to deal with that..........? I mean, seriously.


----------



## Siren137

Chat doesn't work on my tablet! Hence why I may have had issues with a certain something!


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> They might as well just remove it from the shop then, because having someone buy then delete it will just cause such a riot...we'll never see the end of it. Does the Staff really want to deal with that..........? I mean, seriously.



I don't see why people would make a riot over a pixelated icon.
I think it's a hilarious idea.


----------



## Nerd House

kildor22 said:


> I don't see why people would make a riot over a pixelated icon.
> I think it's a hilarious idea.



Do you see how people act over collectibles....? I mean just look at this thread. Really, just skim through it. Or better yet, sit in IRC for awhile. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## VillageDweller

dw when i get my golden egg i will keep it i won't delete!


----------



## Siren137

The winner of the egg can do what they want with it. People are already saying they are getting hounded to sell their Yoshi and Togepi eggs, imagine what it would be like with the golden one! 
10 people have 18 eggs so we will see what happened when the last clues are revealed!


----------



## Kildor

Siren137 said:


> The winner of the egg can do what they want with it. People are already saying they are getting hounded to sell their Yoshi and Togepi eggs, imagine what it would be like with the golden one!
> 10 people have 18 eggs so we will see what happened when the last clues are revealed!



Please go to someone who will delete it for the lulz 


And yes, the owner can do what ever they want to do with it  

We can do nothing about it

Edit : Phone lag


----------



## Siren137

There can only be one!


----------



## LyraVale

Konan224 said:


> LOL i seriously just need the stupid last puzzles xD



I'm Chi right now...that's me...lol so fitting!


----------



## leenaby

I FINALLY, FINALLY found an egg! ;w;   But anyway, I don't know if I'll be able to find the other ones since riddles are the death of me. x_x But this is kind of fun although I've gotten a headache and much persistence is needed.

For the life of me, I still don't (and probably won't) find Egg 3 or 17. :/ Ah well.


----------



## Mercedes

How do I claim my egg?


----------



## Ciinnabunn

Wow this is very challenging. When will the next egg clues be listed?


----------



## Gracelia

Aw yisssss. Got #13, finarry.


----------



## sej

YESSS! GOT YOSHI EGG! I am officially done searching for eggs this year


----------



## Aizu

SejxTwiggy said:


> YESSS! GOT YOSHI EGG! I am officially done searching for eggs this year



Lol, I know how you feel!


----------



## Mao

I got a egg, I should be satisfied but I'm _not._


----------



## sej

Lita_Chan said:


> Lol, I know how you feel!



It's an awesome feeling isn't it c:


----------



## Eiryii

I feel like I won't get enough eggs for the Togepi Egg in time Dx
I'm so confused by those puzzle eggs and most of these clue ones...I'm a failure ;  3;


----------



## Aizu

Eiryii said:


> I feel like I won't get enough eggs for the Togepi Egg in time Dx
> I'm so confused by those puzzle eggs and most of these clue ones...I'm a failure ;  3;



Don't give up! 
Even if I did


----------



## Jacob4

Eiryii said:


> I feel like I won't get enough eggs for the Togepi Egg in time Dx
> I'm so confused by those puzzle eggs and most of these clue ones...I'm a failure ;  3;



It'll be ok!

The only hard one is #17
When you get to it, just give up on life


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hazelx said:


> I got a egg, I should be satisfied but I'm _not._


I know how you feel... !w!


----------



## Zii

Oh, geez. I finally found #18. Not a fan of that one. Now, just the horrible #17.


----------



## McCloud

Oh dear, I still have to collect eggs for Zipper... Alright, I'll drive myself insane trying to find egg number 3 later.


----------



## spamurai

I don't get the for sale one...
Do you just buy an egg to find an egg or what XD I'm confused lol


----------



## f11

spamurai said:


> I don't get the for sale one...
> Do you just buy an egg to find an egg or what XD I'm confused lol


look at zippers post on the first page


----------



## spamurai

ccemuka said:


> look at zippers post on the first page



Oh I've already done that.. didn't realise it was that one xD


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

The staff really really need to release a hint. Hardly anyone is getting 17 xD


----------



## Pusheen

ikr


----------



## Jacob4

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> The staff really really need to release a hint. Hardly anyone is getting 17 xD



I don't understand #17

Can the first letter be given or something? This is driving me insane.


----------



## Nayu

YAAAY! Finally got my Togepi Easter Egg *-* Some hints were less complicated than I thought~
I think I also found egg #2, but the code's already been expired ;-;


----------



## Siren137

Seriously though if the mods said "Hey everyone clue 17 begins with a T!" Would it really help any?


----------



## Yui Z

I hope whoever gets it, deletes it. ;D


----------



## Primalia

17 is driving me insane, I'm thinking too hard


----------



## Nerd House

Siren137 said:


> Seriously though if the mods said "Hey everyone clue 17 begins with a T!" Would it really help any?




No...honestly that would be trolling. xD


----------



## amemome

Adol the Red said:


> No...honestly that would be trolling. xD



you are really lucky that you found the answer...


----------



## Siren137

Adol the Red said:


> No...honestly that would be trolling. xD



Yea pretty cruel! Send everyone over the edge!


----------



## Justin

Still only 26 people have found #17! Definitely the most difficult one.

Here's the list of members currently in the running for the golden egg with all 18 currently obtainable eggs collected:

*Tom
pallycake
Trundle
VillageDweller
Gandalf
Jennifer
Truffle
Murray
River
Lassy
Minties*

Good luck!


----------



## amemome

Justin said:


> Still only 26 people have found #17! Definitely the most difficult one.
> 
> Here's the list of members currently in the running for the golden egg with all 18 currently obtainable eggs collected:
> 
> *Tom
> pallycake
> Trundle
> VillageDweller
> Gandalf
> Jennifer
> Truffle
> Murray
> River
> Lassy
> Minties*
> 
> Good luck!



congrats to those lucky people!  this question seems the most open ended as of yet.


----------



## Pusheen

hate this egg hunt T.T


----------



## f11

Hmm just need 5 more


----------



## Aizu

This is more like the hunger games (-｡-;
Sticking with Togepi, I can't take the rest.....


----------



## Pusheen

Just need 4 more, can a mod tell me which 4 those are?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm i meant 3 xD


----------



## Siren137

Justin said:


> Still only 26 people have found #17! Definitely the most difficult one.
> 
> Here's the list of members currently in the running for the golden egg with all 18 currently obtainable eggs collected:
> 
> *Tom
> pallycake
> Trundle
> VillageDweller
> Gandalf
> Jennifer
> Truffle
> Murray
> River
> Lassy
> Minties*
> 
> Good luck!



Wow that means there are people out there that have found 17 but not the others! Madness!


----------



## Justin

Siren137 said:


> Wow that means there are people out there that have found 17 but not the others! Madness!



Yeah, I'm sure there's some. But you also have to account for that some have chosen to spend their eggs on the other items, therefore dropping out of the Golden Egg race.


----------



## Gracelia

Ackk, if admins can see our guesses, I'd think they'd LOL at mines :c I give up XD I have my Yoshi Egg, good enough!


----------



## Pusheen

whats the number of the ones i have left?


----------



## f11

Ack! Just missing 13, 16, and 17


----------



## Siren137

Justin said:


> Yeah, I'm sure there's some. But you also have to account for that some have chosen to spend their eggs on the other items, therefore dropping out of the Golden Egg race.



Oh yea guess that true!

Some find some clues easier than others, I got some straight away that others struggle with and visa versa!


----------



## Lurrdoc

Gracelia said:


> Ackk, if admins can see our guesses, I'd think they'd LOL at mines :c I give up XD I have my Yoshi Egg, good enough!



god i hope not.


----------



## spamurai

Gracelia said:


> Ackk, if admins can see our guesses, I'd think they'd LOL at mines :c I give up XD I have my Yoshi Egg, good enough!



Haha I was thinking the same thing... Some of my guesses are embarrassing xD


----------



## Cress

I still at least want the Togepi egg, but I'm nowhere near it.


----------



## Jacob4

Siren137 said:


> Wow that means there are people out there that have found 17 but not the others! Madness!



I've found all 18, I just bought the Togepi and the Yoshi egg instead.


----------



## Libra

Justin said:


> Yeah, I'm sure there's some. But you also have to account for that some have chosen to spend their eggs on the other items, therefore dropping out of the Golden Egg race.



Well, I liked the Togepi Egg better than the Golden one, so there.  I'm curious who'll manage to get the Golden Egg, though!


----------



## spamurai

Libra said:


> Well, I liked the Togepi Egg better than the Golden one, so there.  I'm curious who'll manage to get the Golden Egg, though!



I think it'll depend on who's online when the next ones go live...
I need to go to sleep soon it's already 10:30pm and I've been doing this all day lol


----------



## rubyy

spamurai said:


> I think it'll depend on who's online when the next ones go live...
> I need to go to sleep soon it's already 10:30pm and I've been doing this all day lol



woah i didn't even realise the time


----------



## BungoTheElf

ONE MORE TO YOSHI GHHGHGHHGHGH


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lynn105 said:


> ONE MORE TO YOSHI GHHGHGHHGHGH


I need 6 more but IDK if I can take it anymore! XD


----------



## Kanapachi

I MUST FIND THEM ALL







brb crying on toilet


----------



## Flop

I just need one for my Yoshi egg, and I'm happy XD


----------



## Reaper_Flower

I need two for my togepi, grrr lol


----------



## spamurai

Number 17... WHAT (who?!?) ARE YOUUUU?


----------



## Siren137

I need the last 3 to get the Togepi egg. I may have to wait for the new clues to appear and see if I cna get 3 of those! dunno when they are going live though. It will be Monday by then.


----------



## Aizu

spamurai said:


> Number 17... WHAT (who?!?) ARE YOUUUU?



The impossible


----------



## Pusheen

Thank god its only 5pm here, still have lots of time to get those eggs


----------



## Lurrdoc

took a shower and thought about #16. got it. 8)


----------



## Mao

iT'S 11pm here and I have to wake up early to do homework becuase I have procrastinated all day today (finding frikkin egg PIXELS) good luck and may the eggs be ever in your favour <3


----------



## Siren137

Yea its 10:52 here in the UK! Think the last clues will go live in the early hours. Just hope the shop doesn't sell out before morning here.


----------



## Kanapachi

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo . . .



. . . when's the next round?


----------



## Trundle

Lita_Chan said:


> The impossible



It isn't that hard, just widen your horizon and think! Hopefully you all know that you have to put in a code to get number 17 in the URL. You guys can do it!


----------



## Aizu

Kanapachi said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooo . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . when's the next round?



When everyone's guessed 17


----------



## spamurai

Trundle said:


> It isn't that hard, just widen your horizon and think! Hopefully you all know that you have to put in a code to get number 17 in the URL. You guys can do it!



I think it's hard... I've thoroughly explored every avenue I can think of... (except the one it is xD)



Lita_Chan said:


> When everyone's guessed 17



Ha xD I'm hoping for a small clue


----------



## Pusheen

Please someone tell me the numbers of the eggs that i have left T.T


----------



## Cudon

Can the egg clues be about other games.. like pokemon for instance?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

spamurai said:


> I think it's hard... I've thoroughly explored every avenue I can think of... (except the one it is xD)\


I know! The answer is 42! That's everything!


----------



## spamurai

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I know! The answer is 42! That's everything!



True that ^^


----------



## BungoTheElf

MY SOUL CAN REST  IN PEACE.


----------



## amemome

Trundle said:


> It isn't that hard, just widen your horizon and think! Hopefully you all know that you have to put in a code to get number 17 in the URL. You guys can do it!



I've been widening my horizons for so long now... I just hope the answer was reasonable for the puzzle.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

lynn105 said:


> MY SOUL CAN REST  IN PEACE.


YEAH! Mine can't till I get an Easter egg or Yoshi egg. !w!


----------



## sej

I'm just so happy :')


----------



## Eiryii

Lita_Chan said:


> Don't give up!
> Even if I did





F L a K e said:


> It'll be ok!
> 
> The only hard one is #17
> When you get to it, just give up on life


Thanks for the motivation, I need it (/ v\)


----------



## Justin




----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

OMG I just looked at myself in the mirror, I need sleep. !w!


----------



## Jacob4

Justin said:


>



is that u irl?


----------



## spamurai

Justin said:


> ^^



Haha... more like 12 hours and not the 17th egg -_-


----------



## Cudon

THE PERSON WHO CAME UP WITH THE 17TH EGG DESERVES A SPANKING AND A DEATH SENTENCE ?_?


----------



## Trundle

F L a K e said:


> is that u irl?



Yep, that's Justin! Surprise, he's a female!


----------



## Jacob4

Trundle said:


> Yep, that's Justin! Surprise, he's a female!



KNEW IT!


----------



## Justin

no this is me







sorry guys we didn't actually hide #17 it was all a lie


----------



## Jacob4

Justin said:


> no this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys we didn't actually hide #17 it was all a lie



what

I thought that was jeremy?????//1


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Justin said:


> no this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys we didn't actually hide #17 it was all a lie


Beautiful.


----------



## M O L K O

I've never been so upset about eggs in my life tbh


----------



## Pusheen

Omg this is supposed to be a weekend, not another day of working T.T


----------



## VioletPrincess

Justin said:


> no this is me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry guys we didn't actually hide #17 it was all a lie



Wait! What?


----------



## vladimir17

I'm so confused I found a couple pages where it says "you found an egg!" And then I click on "you found an egg!" and it says I still have 0 eggs what did I do wrong?


----------



## Flop

vladimir17 said:


> I'm so confused I found a couple pages where it says "you found an egg!" And then I click on "you found an egg!" and it says I still have 0 eggs what did I do wrong?



You already found those eggs.


----------



## Siren137

Well that's me for tonight! Its late here and I've got a busy day tomorrow! Hopefully when I get up there will be some new clues to try out or my brain will have worked out the other ones!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Found egg 15 ahh... 13 now.


----------



## Javocado

10 13 and 17 still elude me


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Eh I found another one but its not working. My inbox is not full. I'm really confused, and no I haven't used it already.


----------



## Alice

Javocado said:


> 10 13 and 17 still elude me



The answer to 17 has only been obtained by the enlightened ones. Us mortals will never know the truth.

at least not until after the the hunt is over and the answers are posted.


----------



## Nerd House

Sway said:


> The answer to 17 has only been obtained by the enlightened ones. Us mortals will never know the truth.
> 
> at least not until after the the hunt is over and the answers are posted.



17 isnt as hard as it sounds


----------



## spamurai

Adol the Red said:


> 17 isnt as hard as it sounds



-_-


----------



## .Nat.

Adol the Red said:


> 17 isnt as hard as it sounds



plz do not be adding to the collective self-hatred of #17 non-finders xD


----------



## Farobi

Adol the Red said:


> 17 isnt as hard as it sounds


Ah gosh ;w ; #16 made me need advanced knowledge on something particular, and i hope this isn't as scary.


----------



## Jacob4

Farobi said:


> Ah gosh ;w ; #16 made me need advanced knowledge on something particular, and i hope this isn't as scary.



Scarier.

Far scarier.


----------



## Skyfall

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Eh I found another one but its not working. My inbox is not full. I'm really confused, and no I haven't used it already.



Might be expired.  Happened with me.  3 of them have expiration times on them


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Skyfall said:


> Might be expired.  Happened with me.  3 of them have expiration times on them


Dang I was afraid of that. Oh well. Thank you.


----------



## JessiMuse

I feel like egg #6 should be incredibly easy, but for some reason, I can't seem to guess the code. I know the name of the song, composer, and a whole lot of other things about it, but I still can't seem to get the right code. I feel so stupid... ^_^;


----------



## McCloud

JessiMuse said:


> I feel like egg #6 should be incredibly easy, but for some reason, I can't seem to guess the code. I know the name of the song, composer, and a whole lot of other things about it, but I still can't seem to get the right code. I feel so stupid... ^_^;


Same here!


----------



## Farobi

JessiMuse said:


> I feel like egg #6 should be incredibly easy, but for some reason, I can't seem to guess the code. I know the name of the song, composer, and a whole lot of other things about it, but I still can't seem to get the right code. I feel so stupid... ^_^;


Well, you're in the right direction to say the least =)


----------



## Flop

JessiMuse said:


> I feel like egg #6 should be incredibly easy, but for some reason, I can't seem to guess the code. I know the name of the song, composer, and a whole lot of other things about it, but I still can't seem to get the right code. I feel so stupid... ^_^;



How do you not know what it is?  D:


----------



## vladimir17

Flop said:


> You already found those eggs.



But it says I don't have any eggs at all.


----------



## Flop

Oh, I guess they expired then :c


----------



## LyraVale

I'm just scared I already answered 17 in my million tries and misspelled it


----------



## vladimir17

Flop said:


> Oh, I guess they expired then :c



That stinks


----------



## Kanapachi

This 17 tho. x.x


----------



## spamurai

LyraVale said:


> I'm just scared I already answered 17 in my million tries and misspelled it



I did a whole bunch without caps on... It shouldn't matter really but I'm like 0_o I hope I didn't already do it xD


----------



## amemome

anyone have luck with 17 so far?


----------



## spamurai

amemome said:


> anyone have luck with 17 so far?



I think it's a conspiracy... xD


----------



## Milano

i have work irl to do but i'm spending my time trying to find virtual eggs.

so worth it tbh.


----------



## Kanapachi

I still haven't found the quack egg. -___-


----------



## JessiMuse

Well, I finally found egg #6, and indeed, I DO feel like an idiot, for not getting it until now. I've tried so many answers, and never thought of doing what seems to be the most obvious one, and then it turns out to be the right answer. *sigh* I must be too tired to think, or something.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kanapachi said:


> I still haven't found the quack egg. -___-


Me either... and people say its easy.


----------



## Mini Mario

Can someone explain a little more clearly how this works?


----------



## Mary

I was playing the game and I suddenly realized the answer to the old leaf puzzle.  It should have been so easy!


----------



## KermitTea

#17 only took me about 5-7 hours to figure out...but it's definitely possible XD


----------



## LyraVale

Karen said:


> #17 only took me about 5-7 hours to figure out...but it's definitely possible XD



I used to like you.


----------



## Jacob4

Karen said:


> #17 only took me about 5-7 hours to figure out...but it's definitely possible XD



*#17 is the Devil.*


----------



## Nerd House

F L a K e said:


> *Foosball is the Devil.*



ftfy!


----------



## Jacob4

Adol the Red said:


> ftfy!



*Foosball is also the devil.*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Need 13, 16 and 17. Apparently I already found quack...

*EDIT:* Or either 5 or 10 IDk I have lose count....so tired.


----------



## Macaron126

what in the world o.o I typed in a random thing and i got an egg x3 Don't know which puzzle it's for though v_v


----------



## Mini Mario

*I give up, I didn't get a single egg. I don't get this concept at all. What are we even supposed to do?*


----------



## Zii

OH MY GOD. I finally found #17. That was...not as sadistic as I thought it would be. xD


----------



## crystalmilktea

Dark Samus said:


> *I give up, I didn't get a single egg. I don't get this concept at all. What are we even supposed to do?*



For the clue eggs - find the links that say "You have found an egg!"
Puzzle - answer the riddle/think of a word that fits that riddle and type it in the code, replacing "CODEHERE" with that word in caps


----------



## Mini Mario

crystalmilktea said:


> For the clue eggs - find the links that say "You have found an egg!"
> Puzzle - answer the riddle/think of a word that fits that riddle and type it in the code, replacing "CODEHERE" with that word in caps


*Are these links in TBT, and when you mean CODEHERE do you mean the URL?*


----------



## LyraVale

Dark Samus said:


> *I give up, I didn't get a single egg. I don't get this concept at all. What are we even supposed to do?*



and for #17, pick a side, you're either with the whiners or the meanies who got the answer


----------



## crystalmilktea

Dark Samus said:


> *Are these links in TBT, and when you mean CODEHERE do you mean the URL?*



Yes the links are all connected to TBT, and I mean the URL that says "CODEHERE" at the end of it on the first post ^^


----------



## Zii

-rolls around waiting for more clues- I guess I can go back to trying to catch a Scorpion now. I feel like a masochist today, haha.


----------



## .Nat.

I decided to go play some actual animal crossing to get my mind off 17.
Went to the island to get some medals, this girl joins me. For the entirety of the five minutes for fishing sharks, she kept running after me and digging holes around me. WTF.


----------



## Macaron126

Found all but 17 now 3:


----------



## f11

Number 17 isn't that hard. Try not to  over think it.


----------



## Kanapachi

fu 17 ;-;


----------



## Mini Mario

*How do you find clues around the site? Are they on certain threads created specifically for this event, or what?*


----------



## Reaper_Flower

grr 17


----------



## Princess

UPDATE ALREADY


----------



## Zeo

Just found out about this event.

Haha, I will need to find 8 more eggs then I can get that Togepi egg! But I feel so dumb for not getting what the clues is though, lol.


----------



## Mini Mario

*;^; I don't get this at all! Please stop torturing me, I just want a Togepi...*


----------



## crystalmilktea

Dark Samus said:


> *How do you find clues around the site? Are they on certain threads created specifically for this event, or what?*



The clues are the ones on the first post- the eggs can be ANYWHERE on the site - there aren't any threads created for this event except this one


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Seriously just post the new clues alreadyyy :'D

I hope these won't be posted tomorrow. Probably won't have time because of school


----------



## LyraVale

It's been 15 HOURS since the last time I got an egg...15. 15! FIFTEEEEEEN!!

hehe fixed


----------



## Zii

Just remember that this is meant to be a challenge. It's no fun if all of the eggs are super easy to find.


----------



## NaraFlower

I know the 500 quacks one, but I can't get it?


----------



## LyraVale

Ziiendris said:


> Just remember that this is meant to be a challenge. It's no fun if all of the eggs are super easy to find.



True. But others got it 14 hours ago, so I'm just having some ego pain atm


----------



## Jeremy

TWO NEW EGG CLUES IN 7 MINUTES


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

FINALLY


----------



## LyraVale

NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
ugh.
fine.


----------



## Cory

More like 22 minutes.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

#7 sound like the easiest but is hardest for me cause I can't reach where it is >< like from yesterday...=(


----------



## Javocado

IM NOT READY FOR THE NEW EGGS, I STILL NEED 3 MORE AUGHHH


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jeremy said:


> TWO NEW EGG CLUES IN 7 MINUTES


YEAAHHH!

I knew you would hide the last one for the grand finale. XD


----------



## VioletPrincess

It's been 7 minutes


----------



## Mini Mario

*Why must I be so stupid?*A flow of water falls from the eyes**


----------



## Alice

Adol the Red said:


> 17 isnt as hard as it sounds



I've been at that one for hours. I'll probably feel dumb when I see that answer, but for now I just can't get it.


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

GLORY HALLELUJAH DEAR LORD ALL MIGHTY I GOT THE TOGEPI EGG AND CAN SPEND THE REST OF MY WEEKEND IN PEACE


----------



## Nerd House

New clues are up, seem interesting. Good thing I'm done with this event!!!

Good luck to those gunning to delete the Golden Egg.


----------



## Pusheen

Lol 19 was so easy


----------



## Mini Mario

*Who else has a small amount of eggs?*


----------



## Zii

Yeah...that one only took a minute to figure out. xD

Just need to find #20!


----------



## M O L K O

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> GLORY HALLELUJAH DEAR LORD ALL MIGHTY I GOT THE TOGEPI EGG AND CAN SPEND THE REST OF MY WEEKEND IN PEACE



-church claps-
now if I can just get that yoshi egg


----------



## Zeo

Dark Samus said:


> *Who else has a small amount of eggs?*



I still have only 1, but I just started so...

I still have no idea for some clues/puzzles, argh, why do I have to suck at riddles? xD


----------



## Silvery

Konan224 said:


> Lol 19 was so easy


Same here.

Now I gotta figure out 20. Still haven't gotten 17 though, lol.


----------



## Byngo

Konan224 said:


> Lol 19 was so easy



Yes, extremely easy.


----------



## Zii

And...GOT IT! That batch was a nice break from the last one. Thank you! ^^


----------



## Kanapachi

I  still haven't found the quack egg. :|


----------



## Byngo

The last puzzle is really easy too LOL


----------



## Comet

Puzzles are the bane of my existence...


----------



## .Nat.

RoughInTheDiamond said:


> YAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> GLORY HALLELUJAH DEAR LORD ALL MIGHTY I GOT THE TOGEPI EGG AND CAN SPEND THE REST OF MY WEEKEND IN PEACE



PRAISE #19! HOLY GOD! I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOU ANYMORE 17! yesIdo BUT I DON'T NEED YOU. I HAVE MY TOGEPI EGG.


----------



## Mini Mario

*Anyone else stuck at #3?... just me? ok...*


----------



## Kanapachi

Dark Samus said:


> *Anyone else stuck at #3?... just me? ok...*



Same here. uwu



19 only took like a minute to find.


----------



## .Nat.

Konan224 said:


> Lol 19 was so easy



After 17, I think the mods felt the need to give us a break xD


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond

Zoraluv said:


> -church claps-
> now if I can just get that yoshi egg



You can do it. I believe in you. 
I'm here for emotional support


----------



## Mini Mario

*If anyone has any left-over eggs feel free to transfer them to me...although you probably won't...*


----------



## f11

Konan224 said:


> Lol 19 was so easy


hmmm your eggs are kinda suspicious....


----------



## Nerd House

#19 is probably the easiest one thus far, except for the freebie one.


----------



## Pusheen

Woohoo got 17!!


----------



## Nerd House

Konan224 said:


> Woohoo got 17!!



Grats! How's it feel


----------



## Pusheen

My eggies were bought or gifted because of auctions

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feels great


----------



## ooraloo

Dang, even though I'm pretty sure I know what the answer to 19 is, I can't find where the egg is.


----------



## Mini Mario

Adol the Red said:


> #19 is probably the easiest one thus far, except for the freebie one.


*There's a freebie  WHERE DA FA*


----------



## Nerd House

ooraloo said:


> Dang, even though I'm pretty sure I know what the answer to 19 is, I can't find where the egg is.



Keep going, you'll find it!



Dark Samus said:


> *There's a freebie  WHERE DA FA*



Yep! Did you read the rules and details on the first page?


----------



## Nouris

Didn't even have to think about 19


----------



## NaraFlower

The quack is hard. I know where it is but I guess I dont? gahhh
I can't get 6,10,16,17, and 20


----------



## Javocado

LOSING MY GRIP ON REALITY
IM SO CLOSE TO GIVING UP ON EGGS
IM JUST GONNA WAIT AND SEE
WHO GETS DA GOLD EGG


----------



## Kanapachi

I'm still stuck on the quack egg. :|


----------



## Trundle

I've got all 20! I'm gonna beat you suckas to the golden egg >


----------



## Gingersnap

the hunt summed up


----------



## Zeo

I found an egg from #3 (known as quack egg), it's pretty easy after some times figuring it out.


----------



## Jeremy

The last two eggs will probably be up around 11 PM EDT.  They will be harder though and I'm not sure if people will be able to get them right away.  Everyone will have until Monday night to finish all of them.


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> The last two eggs will probably be up around 11 PM EDT.  They will be harder though and I'm not sure if people will be able to get them right away.  Everyone will have until Monday night to finish all of them.



Will they both be puzzles?


----------



## Mini Mario

*Oh, wait a second...
I TYPED IN WHAT I THOUGHT WAS A PUZZLE, A CLUE ANSWER?!
Well, I got a free egg from that, whatever question that was ^^*


----------



## spamurai

Jeremy said:


> The last two eggs will probably be up around 11 PM EDT.  They will be harder though and I'm not sure if people will be able to get them right away.  Everyone will have until Monday night to finish all of them.



What's that GMT? xD *runs to google*

*update*
4am GMT 0_0 *yawn* xD


----------



## Kanapachi

Konan224 said:


> Woohoo got 17!!



Hello, stop cheating and be fair. Kthx.


----------



## Jeremy

Cory said:


> Will they both be puzzles?



No


----------



## Mary

Jeremy said:


> No



God bless your beautiful soul.


----------



## Jennifer

I need to get a Yoshi Egg but I need to save up more TBT Bells T__T


----------



## sn0wxyuki

LOL brace yourself and die at the last 2 question!! Probably need to cry yourself to sleep =x


----------



## Jacob4

sn0wxyuki said:


> LOL brace yourself and die at the last 2 question!! Probably need to cry yourself to sleep =x



*#19 and #20 are probably the easiest 2 there

Both are self-explanatory*


----------



## LylesHappyTownAcademy

Can you give eggs to friends, I don't feel like I will get all the eggs, so can we give em away?


----------



## Mary

LylesHappyTownAcademy said:


> Can you give eggs to friends, I don't feel like I will get all the eggs, so can we give em away?



yesh.


----------



## LyraVale

LylesHappyTownAcademy said:


> Can you give eggs to friends, I don't feel like I will get all the eggs, so can we give em away?



You can purchase a collectible egg with your bells and gift that... *hint *hint


----------



## NaraFlower

I hate the puzzle ones. I just want to get the yoshi egg and then I'm done. Just need 4 more eggs


----------



## LylesHappyTownAcademy

But I'm talking about the eggs you find around the site, not the shop ones.


----------



## NaraFlower

Yes, you can.


----------



## Improv

F L a K e said:


> *#19 and #20 are probably the easiest 2 there
> 
> Both are self-explanatory*



LIES


----------



## God

19 was the easiest one yet


----------



## LyraVale

OH YAY! just got either 17 or 20...don't know which XD


----------



## Kirito

LylesHappyTownAcademy said:


> But I'm talking about the eggs you find around the site, not the shop ones.



No you can't transfer the egg currency. Only the egg collectibles are giftable.


----------



## Princess

FINALLY


----------



## Cudon

WHAT THE **** DOES THE 20TH EVEN MEAN. It's 4 am here & I'm dying


----------



## ooraloo

Where do we purchase egg #2?


----------



## Zeo

Ahhh I feel so dumb.

Everyone was saying 19 and 20 is easy, but I have no ideas where to look for in those. xD


----------



## Milano

Zeo said:


> Ahhh I feel so dumb.
> 
> Everyone was saying 19 and 20 is easy, but I have no ideas where to look for in those. xD



You're not alone omgg.
I think I know the answer but idk where to find it.


----------



## Byngo

ooraloo said:


> Where do we purchase egg #2?



Look through the 1st page.


----------



## Zeo

Milano said:


> You're not alone omgg.
> I think I know the answer but idk where to find it.



Yeah. I noticed lot of people tend to not know where the #3 egg is but I found it pretty easy. So I guess it kinda made up for me.


----------



## Mary

Out of site and out of mind? Seems obvious.
Same with "an egg old question."


----------



## Javocado

I need 13, 17, and 20


----------



## Milano

Zeo said:


> Yeah. I noticed lot of people tend to not know where the #3 egg is but I found it pretty easy. So I guess it kinda made up for me.



I still haven't found #3.
Wow, I just found #19. I was definitely over thinking the answer lol.


----------



## LyraVale

Zeo said:


> Ahhh I feel so dumb.
> 
> Everyone was saying 19 and 20 is easy, but I have no ideas where to look for in those. xD



19 is easy only after you've looked for all the others...I feel like I have the whole site memorized! XD


----------



## ooraloo

Lunatic said:


> Look through the 1st page.



Thanks! I thought we had to go to the shop or something.
I feel stupid for not getting number 19, though.


----------



## Cascade

19 & 20 are easy :3


----------



## Cudon

7, 10 & 17 are such meanies


----------



## Princess

Boo yeah


----------



## LyraVale

LylesHappyTownAcademy said:


> But I'm talking about the eggs you find around the site, not the shop ones.



Oh IDK why I said purchase with bells (too much egg hunting I guess) I meant with the eggs...purchase an egg collectible with the egg currency. and then you can gift the collectible


----------



## Mary

JUST GOT 17! YESSSSSS.

I thought it was something different for a while.


----------



## LylesHappyTownAcademy

LyraVale said:


> Oh IDK why I said purchase with bells (too much egg hunting I guess) I meant with the eggs...purchase an egg collectible with the egg currency. and then you can gift the collectible


Errrm, can the other person sell that egg for 4 eggs?


----------



## NaraFlower

I need 2 more eggs. T-T


----------



## Flop

I finally got all the eggs I wanted


----------



## Mary

I'm pretty sure you can by clicking the other player's eggs (currency) and typing in your transaction.


----------



## LylesHappyTownAcademy

Mary said:


> I'm pretty sure you can by clicking the other player's eggs (currency) and typing in your transaction.


It says something along the lines of 'This type of currency is not supposed to be transfered like that'


----------



## Flop

Mary said:


> I'm pretty sure you can by clicking the other player's eggs (currency) and typing in your transaction.



Eggs cant be transferred, unfortunately.


----------



## Mary

Flop said:


> Eggs cant be transferred, unfortunately.



I guess that would ruin the point of getting the golden egg.


----------



## LylesHappyTownAcademy

Nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## spamurai

We couldn't of got 20 before it was live right?


----------



## ShinySandwich

#6!!!!!!!! *WHYYYYYYY!!!*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it animal crossing?


----------



## Flop

Lol, I apologize to the people still stuck on 6 XD


----------



## NaraFlower

I'm stuck on 6 too.
I think I've heard it before but I just can't name it.


----------



## Zeo

Flop said:


> Lol, I apologize to the people still stuck on 6 XD



#6 is pretty much impossible for me to do since it involves listening to a sound for a hint or something.

Considering I'm deaf in real life.


----------



## Milano

lol.
i'll probably be thinking about potential answers all day tomorrow.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Zeo said:


> #6 is pretty much impossible for me to do since it involves listening to a sound for a hint or something.
> 
> Considering I'm deaf in real life.



Awwwwwwwww


----------



## BlueLeaf

I still need 10, 16, 17, and 20. 10 is probably obvious but I have tried at least 8 different versions of my answer and still couldn't get it.


----------



## Zeo

ShinySandwich said:


> Awwwwwwwww



Yeah. I would ask for the answer to #6, but the OP stated to not ask anyone for helps unfortunately.


----------



## Celes

I literally just guessed random names for number 20. 0.0


----------



## Milano

EpicRainbow said:


> I literally just guessed random names for number 20. 0.0



That was me for most of the puzzle ones.


----------



## God

Will these eggs be unobtainable after this event? Or will they come back next year?


----------



## crystalmilktea

Zeo said:


> Yeah. I would ask for the answer to #6, but the OP stated to not ask anyone for helps unfortunately.



Maybe you should ask Jeremy and see if he'll make an exception D:


----------



## LyraVale

Hey, if I haven't figured out 17 by the time I'm on my deathbed, will anyone tell me the answer?


----------



## Zeo

crystalmilktea said:


> Maybe you should ask Jeremy and see if he'll make an exception D:



Hmm, yeah.

That is a good idea. I will go ahead and send a PM to him then.


----------



## Mayaa

I still need seven and the last three puzzles.
Is seven not obtainable on mobile? I'm starting to think that.


----------



## spamurai

EpicRainbow said:


> I literally just guessed random names for number 20. 0.0



That's what I've done and I still haven't got it yet lol


----------



## Kanapachi

kurukiio said:


> I still need seven and the last three puzzles.
> Is seven not obtainable on mobile? I'm starting to think that.



Not really. :/


----------



## vladimir17

I've found like 4 eggs and it still says I have 0 and it can't be that they all expired because only 3 eggs on the list expired what am I doing wrong?


----------



## BlueLeaf

vladimir17 said:


> I've found like 4 eggs and it still says I have 0 and it can't be that they all expired because only 3 eggs on the list expired what am I doing wrong?



Are you clicking the links?


----------



## Mayaa

Kanapachi said:


> Not really. :/



Did you mean not really obtainable on mobile
or
not really not obtainble on mobile.
Lol, sorry.


----------



## spamurai

Database error again -_- 

Was it possible to get #20 before the puzzle was live?
Cos I guessed one and now I can't get 20 so I'm thinking I already guessed 20 and it thinking it was a different one???


----------



## Javocado

420 PRAISE IT (BOB)


----------



## vladimir17

BlueLeaf said:


> Are you clicking the links?



Yeah I'm clicking the "you found an egg!" Link.


----------



## Mario.

Ugh i know 19 but where the hell is it -_-


----------



## Flop

I can't wait for the madness that is to come with Egg 21 and 22.  XD


----------



## aetherene

Got the Easter Egg! I'm done with the clues now. Hahaha. Good luck to everyone else~


----------



## Byngo

Flop said:


> I can't wait for the madness that is to come with Egg 21 and 22.  XD



Mhmm. I bet this thread will reach 300 pages after the 21st and 22nd is out for a few hours


----------



## Lurrdoc

Welp, I'm done. Not only did I get my precious Togepi egg, I surpassed my expectations and got this years Easter egg. I'm proud of myself. Thanks to all who participated or helped with the event. This was fun in the long run.


----------



## LyraVale

On the other hand if it wasn't for this
I would never be able to find that currency page. Good to know good to know.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zeo said:


> #6 is pretty much impossible for me to do since it involves listening to a sound for a hint or something.
> 
> Considering I'm deaf in real life.


Awwwww... the staff needs to give you another clue to the clue to be fair!


----------



## Zanessa

Zeo said:


> #6 is pretty much impossible for me to do since it involves listening to a sound for a hint or something.
> 
> Considering I'm deaf in real life.



w0w that sucks 
D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

spamurai said:


> Database error again -_-
> 
> Was it possible to get #20 before the puzzle was live?
> Cos I guessed one and now I can't get 20 so I'm thinking I already guessed 20 and it thinking it was a different one???


Same, I am having trouble with it and I bet I am overthinking it. It's right in our faces huh. XD


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Yay I found some. IM so HAPPY


----------



## BlueLeaf

Just solved 17, just need 3 more! I hope the last two are clues, since I seem to be challenged with the puzzles.


----------



## Coni

After a mental block I finally found 3 new eggs today >_>


----------



## Murray

master race begin


----------



## KermitTea

The golden egg is mine!!


----------



## f11

hmm 20 is pretty hard. But, I feel like I should know it...


----------



## ooraloo

I got my precious Togepi egg, and now I'm done. My brain hurts.


----------



## Kildor

ooraloo said:


> I got my precious Togepi egg, and now I'm done. My brain hurts.



You only joined today...but .... how..?
You must have at least some experience first before actually finding out the clues and the puzzles in the forum..?


----------



## Trundle

pallycake 20
Trundle 20
Jennifer 20
Truffle 20
Murray 20
Minties 20
Karen 20
Ziiendris 20

WE ALL GOING FOR THE GOLDEN EGG
FITE US IRL


----------



## Zeo

Jeremy gave me a different clue to #6, so I think it's all good. I just have to figure it out now.


----------



## amemome

can I ask someone if the puzzle i just found was either 17 or 20?


----------



## Nerd House

kildor22 said:


> You only joined today...but .... how..?
> You must have at least some experience first before actually finding out the clues and the puzzles in the forum..?



Their not THAT hard.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Zeo said:


> Jeremy gave me a different clue to #6, so I think it's all good. I just have to figure it out now.


That's good.


----------



## ooraloo

kildor22 said:


> You only joined today...but .... how..?
> You must have at least some experience first before actually finding out the clues and the puzzles in the forum..?



No experience at all! I just joined today because I was looking up patterns and saw this egg hunt.
To be fair, most of my eggs were found through "brute-forcing" it.


----------



## LyraVale

amemome said:


> can I ask someone if the puzzle i just found was either 17 or 20?



It's probably 20. lol, jk that's what happened to me. XD


----------



## spamurai

amemome said:


> can I ask someone if the puzzle i just found was either 17 or 20?



I bet you put the same as me... :L That's why I just stopped cos I couldn't tell which it was I guessed so I couldn't guess the other aha


----------



## amemome

LyraVale said:


> It's probably 20. lol, jk that's what happened to me. XD



yeah, you're right... it seems like it.


----------



## Straw hat

Found first egg by accident, now I can't stop searching for those ugly ****ers. 

maybe i'm starting to feel why people like collectibles so much. shrugs


----------



## Justin

<Jen> I refuse to sleep until I have gotten it
<Jen> I'd rather pass out from exhaustian
<Jen> exhaustion*

good luck guys


----------



## McCloud

So glad 19 was easy. Now that I have four collectible eggs, I'm done torturing myself. Good luck to those still after the golden egg!


----------



## Javocado

13 17 20 <<<<<<<<<<


----------



## ShinySandwich

Adol the Red said:


> Their not THAT hard.


They are hard


----------



## spamurai

Justin said:


> <Jen> I refuse to sleep until I have gotten it
> <Jen> I'd rather pass out from exhaustian
> <Jen> exhaustion*
> 
> good luck guys



Justin, was it possible to guess 20 before the puzzle was live in this thread?


----------



## Justin

spamurai said:


> Justin, was it possible to guess 20 before the puzzle was live in this thread?



I have no idea, you'll need Jeremy to answer that.

Paging him now.


----------



## amemome

spamurai said:


> Justin, was it possible to guess 20 before the puzzle was live in this thread?



it wasn't
it;s in my search history for when I was guessing other puzzles and it never redirected.


----------



## bun

Javocado said:


> 13 17 20 <<<<<<<<<<



SAME <3


----------



## Born2BWild

Are we going to get the answers to all the clues once the hunt's over? I can't figure the VAST majority of them out.


----------



## amemome

welcome to the egg 17 club.


----------



## Javocado

bun said:


> SAME <3



I'm just not a puzzle guy hahaha


----------



## Fjoora

I'm a little confused. I found two different eggs now. The Quack one and the Proletariat idea's for TBT Collectibles one and I only have credit for one still.


----------



## bun

Javocado said:


> I'm just not a puzzle guy hahaha



samesame ;v; gotta work out the ol' noodle


----------



## KermitTea

approx 10 mins left THE GOLDEN EGG RACE IS ON


----------



## Zeo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's good.


Well... I found the egg from #6 pretty quickly after Jeremy gave me a second clue (mainly because I'm deaf, so I couldn't hear anything).


----------



## JessiMuse

Ok, so it seems that the ones I am finding throughout the website aren't quite working. Whether I've already collected them or not, they take me to the currency page, and I get no egg. This is the same with all the ones that are said to never expire. Is there something wrong with the links, or am I just that lucky?


----------



## Cory

Karen said:


> approx 10 mins left THE GOLDEN EGG RACE IS ON



More like 25 minutes.


----------



## Justin

Join us in the IRC chatroom while you wait! Currently 50 users and counting right now.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php


----------



## Kanapachi

The IRC hasn't been this active since the Fair.


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> Join us in the IRC chatroom while you wait! Currently 50 users and counting right now.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php



I'm already in boo <3


----------



## f11

How does truffle have 21?


----------



## Fiore

17 is pure evil, but I got it. Now for these next ones...


----------



## Cory

SOUNDS LIKE CHEATERS


----------



## Kildor

Justin said:


> Join us in the IRC chatroom while you wait! Currently 50 users and counting right now.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php


I keep being disconnected when I use the IRC app in mobile.
Oh well.


----------



## BlueLeaf

ccemuka said:


> How does truffle have 21?



And Tom.


----------



## Kanapachi

I love how Truffle found egg 21 before the hint was even released.


----------



## Gingersnap

#teamtom


----------



## BellGreen

ccemuka said:


> How does truffle have 21?



Either he found one already edited which I doubt or an egg was glitched. It happened to me (I looked at my transactions and one egg code was used twice), and there were 15 eggs at that time. So I thought if I could solve Egg 10 (the one I never solved) I could have 16 =P I never did though lol.


----------



## Fiore

ccemuka said:


> How does truffle have 21?



Tom and Truffle now, when the last two clues haven't been added. Um...


----------



## ilikewaffles

i just joined to do some trading and... what is going on????


----------



## BungoTheElf

If you click a code really fast I think it might glitch and read twice lol


----------



## BellGreen

lynn105 said:


> If you click a code really fast I think it might glitch and read twice lol



^^^ I'm pretty sure this is what happened to me. I even told Jeremy but = lazy


----------



## Gingersnap

i refuse to go to sleep until someone gets the golden snitch...i mean egg


----------



## f11

lynn105 said:


> If you click a code really fast I think it might glitch and read twice lol


reading the chat, I think someone put the code earlier, and they happened to find it


----------



## Aesthetic

How the hell do Tom and Truffl e have 21 already


----------



## Jeremy

Netflix said:


> How the hell do Tom and Truffl e have 21 already



That's why we have a delay right now.  Sorry!


----------



## amemome

Jeremy said:


> That's why we have a delay right now.  Sorry!



haha... this delay may change the final results drastically...


----------



## Jeremy

Redoing #21, sorry for the delay :]


----------



## Kanapachi

This is intense.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Netflix said:


> How the hell do Tom and Truffl e have 21 already



Because we're too pro.


----------



## Flop

#Tom4GoldenEggOwner


----------



## Justin

#DiscardButton4GoldenEggOwner


----------



## Kanapachi

Go Jen~


----------



## Hermione Granger

Well, this is as much egging as I had for a year. Good luck to everyone else~


----------



## BungoTheElf

I need to sleep but I want to see who gets the gold egg .___.


----------



## Flop

#JubsNeedsToStop


----------



## Zanessa

Jeez.. I wanted the golden egg but didn't realize there was only 1 in stock. Oh well..
Guess I'll have to find 7 more eggs and get the yoshi and togepi eggs.


----------



## Cress

5 MORE EGGS! I have 1, 2, 8, and 15. Which ones are easy? Obviously not 17. XD


----------



## ilikewaffles

are these puzzles animal crossing and bell tree relevant?


----------



## nammie

ilikewaffles said:


> are these puzzles animal crossing and bell tree relevant?



yep


----------



## Jeremy

The last two eggs will be up at 11:30 on the dot!


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> The last two eggs will be up at 11:30 on the dot!



Okay guys they'll be up at 11:45.


----------



## ilikewaffles

nammie said:


> yep



so hard ;-;
i just wanted to sell some villagers
and now im trying to find eggs for eggs...


----------



## Gingersnap

its about to be black friday all over again i guarantee it


----------



## ilikewaffles

i dont think some of the links are working?


----------



## Flyffel

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 5 MORE EGGS! I have 1, 2, 8, and 15. Which ones are easy? Obviously not 17. XD


try 13, 6, 16, 12 & 7


----------



## ilikewaffles

ah nvm, i see they expired


----------



## Zeo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 5 MORE EGGS! I have 1, 2, 8, and 15. Which ones are easy? Obviously not 17. XD



I find #3 to be quite easy, in my opinion. xD


----------



## Gingersnap

GO TOM GO, I BELIEVE IN YOU


----------



## Mary

Oh. Oh. The hostile meet up. Oh. Oh.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Oh ho ho~ Who will be the golden egg winner? This decides it!


----------



## RayOfHope

I have yoshi and togepi ;-; I'm officially done with this egg hunt...  yay! gl for everyone who wants the golden egg.


----------



## Gingersnap

whos it gonna be, this is eggciting


----------



## Hermione Granger

What an egglectrifying time this is! (Bad pun)


----------



## Flop

Jennifer?  XD


----------



## bigger34

GL everyone on the golden egg! <3


----------



## Flyffel

Can't you make a silver egg that costs 22 for those poor souls who lose (with like 20 in stock)?


----------



## Fjoora

Yeesh, this egghunt was a much bigger pain than last years!


----------



## LyraVale

Things are gonna be so calm after that golden egg is conquered.

Then I can get back to whining about 17.


----------



## killerkat

Question: If I poll my eggs with my sister, would it be thought as cheating?


----------



## Zanessa

W0W just got one by accident.
Now to find out which one it was..


----------



## ilikewaffles

ZanessaGaily said:


> W0W just got one by accident.
> Now to find out which one it was..



howww  ;-;
by accident


----------



## BellGreen

Who got the egg omg


----------



## Jeremy

Congrats to Tom.


----------



## olivetree123

congrats!!


----------



## f11

Tom won.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

yesssssssssss


----------



## Hermione Granger

Good job, Tom


----------



## amemome

congrats tom!!


----------



## Gandalf

CONGRATS TOM


----------



## BellGreen

Tom said:


> yesssssssssss



Congrats!


----------



## Justin

Congrats Tom! You deserve it.


----------



## Gingersnap

THIS IS FOR YOU TOM, GOOD JOB BUDDY
#TEAMTOM2K14


----------



## BungoTheElf

Congrats tommm


----------



## Kanapachi

Yeah no he doesn't. :')


Dammit Jen, was rooting for you. ;-;


----------



## BlueLeaf

Tom said:


> yesssssssssss



Good job!

dat cheating tho


----------



## Blockmayus

Just need 5 more eggs so I can have 3 of the collectibles! (Kinda prefered to have the 2 cheaper but more colorful eggs over just Togepi and Yoshi )

The puzzle ones are the bane of my existence


----------



## Flop

Tom got it. XD


----------



## Jeremy

This was IRC for the last 20 minutes:


----------



## nammie

Congrats Tom!


----------



## Cory

Good job Tom! 
Even though you hate me -_-


----------



## MrPicklez

Tom said:


> yesssssssssss



#TEAMTOM

Proud of you <3


----------



## Yookey

Back to being stuck at 17. Gah


----------



## killerkat

Congrats Tom! You are too good, finding out all the clues and puzzles


----------



## Mary

I got a Togepi egg. All is right with the world. (Jubs that clue was just an ad in disguise.)


----------



## LyraVale

Congrats Tom


----------



## Panduhh

I need one more egg to get it. I'm literally dying. my boyfriend has been begging me to watch movies with him and I cant because i need a stupid togepi egg.


----------



## Princess

Congrats Trent, glad you won it


----------



## tamagotchi

Good job, Tom.


----------



## amemome

Yookey said:


> Back to being stuck at 17. Gah



that is literally me


----------



## Comet

Congratulations Tom! Now you can finally rest!


----------



## Minties

Barely missed out mang.


----------



## spamurai

Well done Tom!

I'm too tired to get the last 3.
It's now 5am, I can finally go to sleep... xD


----------



## Gandalf

yeah mang, we were rooting for you


----------



## KarlaKGB

Operation egg deletion will still happen


----------



## Murray

gj tom i wanted you to win from the start


----------



## Cress

I just found 7. I can't believe that it was that easy. X(


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cory said:


> Good job Tom!
> Even though you hate me -_-



I don't. <3 You just happened to be rooting for the other team.

Thank you all.


----------



## Thunder

Minties said:


> Barely missed out mang.



You shouldn't have counted your eggs before they hatched.


----------



## LyraVale

Now that the golden egg was conquered, and the eggs found...can someone find my lost weekend?


----------



## Javocado

Thunder said:


> You shouldn't have counted your eggs before they hatched.



wow that joke was gold


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Tom said:


> yesssssssssss


Its so pretty, DON"T DELETE IT! Congrats.


----------



## Comet

The golden egg has finally been claimed but... what now?


----------



## Thunder

Javocado said:


> wow that joke was gold



I'd say it's worth 22 eggs :')


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> I'd say it's worth 22 eggs :')



I dunno, 23 eggs really.


----------



## amemome

LyraVale said:


> Now that the golden egg was conquered, and the eggs found...can someone find my lost weekend?



same sentiment here... Oh well... I can't even find 21/22/17 so...


----------



## Trundle

Tom said:


> I dunno, 23 eggs really.



wooooooo hahaha


marvel in my 22 eggs while they're here, everyone


----------



## Kanapachi

DELETE IT


----------



## Mario.

still looking for 19


----------



## Minties

Thunder said:


> You shouldn't have counted your eggs before they hatched.



I didn't <3

I'm just glad it was Tom


----------



## LyraVale

amemome said:


> same sentiment here... Oh well... I can't even find 21/22/17 so...



I'm stuck on 17 (OF COURSE) and 21 too


----------



## leepotato

I thought #3 was easy, the thread they're talking about seems obvious but I don't see anything there lololol


----------



## Cadbberry

I just need one more so I can get the Easter Egg. I am trying the waters with the easy (hopefully) number 18


----------



## crystalmilktea

LyraVale said:


> I'm stuck on 17 (OF COURSE) and 21 too



LOL same here... ah well I will work on them tomorrow.. I just wanted to see if I could've had a chance if I didn't buy any eggs earlier for curiosity's sake heehee ^^


----------



## Mario.

leepotato said:


> I thought #3 was easy, the thread they're talking about seems obvious but I don't see anything there lololol



it is there


----------



## Farobi

I just need one more to get the remaining eggs  Congrats Tom.


----------



## bigger34

Gratz Tom! <3


----------



## rubyy

it's 5:11am and i'm still up doing these riddles
what even


----------



## Yookey

Found them all


----------



## NaraFlower

I don't get 21, 22, 6, 16, 17
I really want the yoshi egg. T-T


----------



## amemome

crystalmilktea said:


> LOL same here... ah well I will work on them tomorrow.. I just wanted to see if I could've had a chance if I didn't buy any eggs earlier for curiosity's sake heehee ^^



same... that's why i waited until the golden egg was claimed to buy my eggs.  i'm happy with my purchases though~


----------



## Cadbberry

I wanna get the other eggs, no one is selling the classic and I was gonna purchase the Easter egg but idk. First need to figure out more clues and stuff


----------



## Zanessa

Can't wait to find out the answer to some of them.


----------



## iamnothyper

2 MOAR


----------



## NSFW

everyone: im stuck on (whatever number theyre on)
me: im stuCK ON EVERY ONE OF THEM


----------



## amemome

when does this end tomorrow?  I just want to know so I can budget my time


----------



## Party Poison

Questions 20-22 are a no go for me.  :C  I hate those darn puzzles, I never understand them.  ; -; the clue ones I'll probably get if I think harder.  It'll probably be something stupidly easy.


----------



## Kanapachi

amemome said:


> when does this end tomorrow?  I just want to know so I can budget my time



Technically it's already  tomorrow for Jersus.


----------



## Jeremy

Comet said:


> The golden egg has finally been claimed but... what now?



The hunt continues until tomorrow night.  Then the answers will be revealed.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Thanks to all the staff who made the hunt possible.

Hopefully the answers will be made available after all is said and done, because one of the couple I missed is driving me nuts.

EDIT: like usual my timing is impeccable lol


----------



## Cress

Lol, I love it when I find an egg and have no idea which one it is.


----------



## LyraVale

ZanessaGaily said:


> Can't wait to find out the answer to some of them. #17



Fixed.


----------



## Eiryii

hellaradcaitlin said:


> everyone: im stuck on (whatever number theyre on)
> me: im stuCK ON EVERY ONE OF THEM


^ Yes Me ^


----------



## Cress

The message said number 9. That has nothing to do with that clue. :/


----------



## Flop

Is this thread going to remain open until then?  Oh Lord.


----------



## Cress

hellaradcaitlin said:


> everyone: im stuck on (whatever number theyre on)
> me: im stuCK ON EVERY ONE OF THEM



My strategy is to click on EVERYTHING!!! (If I say more Mods will think I'm giving out hints. )


----------



## pengutango

FINALLY GOT THEM ALL!  I didn't care about the gold egg. Just hoped to get all the eggs and to get the other collectibles. :3

Good grief, 17 was definitely the worst for me. I'm so out of the loop, so it's no wonder that one drove me nuts.


----------



## Javocado

13, 17, 20, 21 ,22 got me eggravated


----------



## NSFW

yeah im done i only needed one more egg to get me that like what that fricking egg called
w h y


----------



## lolskies

gah, i need one more to get the yoshi egg, but my brain is just not working today


----------



## Hex

Well getting 10 eggs was simple enough. That was entertaining. Thanks guys. Though I would change it up a bit for next year.


----------



## Thunder

Mr.Fox said:


> Thanks to all the staff who made the hunt possible.



Glad you liked it, I had fun working on it.


----------



## Zanessa

Justin's not answering me and I need to find out what code I found so I know if I guessed 17 or not. >_<


----------



## Cadbberry

16 was so simple once I figured it out


----------



## rubyy

Thunder said:


> Glad you liked it, I had fun working on it.




i bet it was fun to watch us all suffer huh?


----------



## Jeremy

Update: The hunt continues until 11:00 PM EDT Monday. Please continue to refrain from giving hints. The answers will be posted once the game ends. Thank you!


----------



## Panduhh

I...did it. I found the last egg I wanted. I can now go spend time with my loved ones who I have not spoken to all day. 


*dies*


----------



## amemome

This event really helped me to both explore this forum and just have fun on the chats.  Thanks so much!  I'll be waiting for the answers!


----------



## olivetree123

I still want the yoshi egg but I've grown lazy in my search for eggs.
whoops.


----------



## Cress

I SOLVED MY FIRST PUZZLE EGG! I think I solved the wrong one, but I don't care! XD


----------



## amemome

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I SOLVED MY FIRST PUZZLE EGG! I think I solved the wrong one, but I don't care! XD



congrats!!  Glad to see hard work pay off!


----------



## Cress

amemome said:


> congrats!!  Glad to see hard work pay off!



I was trying to solve 16, but I think I solved either 13 or 20.


----------



## LyraVale

Yes, thanks guys, it's been fun! :3


----------



## keybug55

Sigh, I'm not sure if I can get the Yoshi egg, but at least I have a togepi.


----------



## Flop

You can do it!


----------



## Cadbberry

Yes! just gotta get the easter egg!


----------



## Cress

I'll try to find 2 more tomorrow. I NEED THAT TOGEPI EGG!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado

I'M JAVING DOUBTS


----------



## LyraVale

I think I'm over-thinking 21 too


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Man I really want that Yoshi egg.....uh...must....get....e......zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## rubyy

its 6am i'm done my brain's dead #17 isn't even funny anymore bye


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> Justin's not answering me and I need to find out what code I found so I know if I guessed 17 or not. >_<



You can message me (since I found them all) or Jeremy (since he wrote most of them) as well. (This goes for everyone)

Edit: Just to make this clear.. this is NOT for helping you find them. It's just for helping you figure out which you have found/which you still need to for the ones that don't have what egg number they are (1-7 + all the puzzle ones)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jennifer said:


> You can message me (since I found them all) or Jeremy (since he wrote most of them) as well. (This goes for everyone)


Could I PM you as well? :/


----------



## lolskies

YES I GOT IT! IT TOOK ME AWHILE TO GET "HOSTILE MEET UP".
alright guys, i'm out. thankyou mods for a great easter egg hunt!


----------



## Jennifer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Could I PM you as well? :/



Yep. Like I said, that goes for everyone.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jennifer said:


> Yep. Like I said, that goes for everyone.


Thank you just sent the PM. It helps.


----------



## Thunder

Rubyy said:


> i bet it was fun to watch us all suffer huh?



No comment.


----------



## Princess

Mark my words I will win the third annual Easter Egg Hunt.


----------



## Mary

Dem eggs is beautiful, Thunds.


----------



## Jennifer

Jennifer said:


> You can message me (since I found them all) or Jeremy (since he wrote most of them) as well. (This goes for everyone)
> 
> Edit: Just to make this clear.. this is NOT for helping you find them. It's just for helping you figure out which you have found/which you still need to for the ones that don't have what egg number they are (1-7 + all the puzzle ones)



Just quoting so people can see the edit XD


----------



## Farobi

Got all I need =)

Before I spend it all: Will there be any raffles and the like for the excess Eggs?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Finally found the quack one, SCREAM!


----------



## iLoveYou

The Togepi egg was an amazing suggestion. Thank you Murray for giving them that idea. <3 :d Best egg 2k14

Tom is a


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Got 11, I think I am starting to understand these questions....


----------



## sn0wxyuki

AHAHAHA I LAUGHED AT #20!!! OMG HILARIOUS!!


----------



## Kildor

Tom got the egg. Discard it for teh lulz pls. Watch the world burn.


----------



## Farobi

sn0wxyuki said:


> AHAHAHA I LAUGHED AT #20!!! OMG HILARIOUS!!



i wish i can feel the same ;;

still looking for 20 and up (and 17 too)


----------



## Farobi

sn0wxyuki said:


> AHAHAHA I LAUGHED AT #20!!! OMG HILARIOUS!!



i wish i can feel the same ;;

still looking for 20 and up (and 17 too)


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Got 11, I think I am starting to understand these questions....




YOU"RE ALMOST THERE


----------



## Cadbberry

FINALLY GOT ALL THE EGGS (Not Golden of course)


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm one away from the Yoshi egg! ONE AWAY! I CAN DO THIS!


----------



## Lassy

Ah. I knew they would put the new clues when EU people would sleeping -_-"


----------



## ooraloo

Found the quack egg! Oh, lordy that was awful. D:


----------



## Mario.

been in the Quack thread for 2 hours and still cant find the egg did they remove it?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

FINALLY! I'm FREE! I'm FREE! *falls on the floor* So happy its over for me! ;W;


----------



## Kildor

Lassy said:


> Ah. I knew they would put the new clues when EU people would sleeping -_-"



I guess it sucks to be *EU* right now.

OMG IM SO SORRY I COULDN'T HELP THE BEYONC? REFERENCE.
*hides in corner forever* sorry


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

ooraloo said:


> Found the quack egg! Oh, lordy that was awful. D:


I know how you feel. ;-;



Mario. said:


> been in the Quack thread for 2 hours and still cant find the egg did they remove it?


No its still there.


----------



## rubyy

ITS 7:26 AND I CANT FEEL MY FACE


----------



## Javocado

JUST WANT TO GET ALL OF THEM I FEEL SO INCOMPLETE
18/22 smh


----------



## Lassy

One left ~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Data base error :B


----------



## sn0wxyuki

the last 2...make me a hunter lol....still hunting!


----------



## locker

I am 2 eggs away from getting that togepi egg,and its 2:40am so i just got the Easter egg lol


----------



## Caius

Don't give up bros.


----------



## Farobi

20 is crazy hard for me. lol


----------



## Zeiro

I don't understand the rest, but I'm glad I got just enough for my Togepi egg.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Farobi said:


> 20 is crazy hard for me. lol


I still haven't figured that one out. Everyone says its easy! I bet it so obvious! DX

I've already gotten my eggs so that's it for me.


----------



## Farobi

I just need one more. ASDFGHJKL. D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Reizo said:


> I don't understand the rest, but I'm glad I got just enough for my Togepi egg.


Hehe, remember when I said I wanted the Yoshi egg.... collectibles.
How this has eaten me and my two days, help me.....


----------



## Farobi

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I still haven't figured that one out. Everyone says its easy! I bet it so obvious! DX


I remember hearing that this clue is impossible without the existence of this thread.. idk


----------



## Momonoki

Pah, anyone aviable to tell me what i'm supposed to do? I really don't understand and the front page isn't helping.


----------



## Zanessa

Just need a few more so I can get the Yoshi and Topegi eggs..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Farobi said:


> I remember hearing that this clue is impossible without the existence of this thread.. idk


Well everyone was telling me it was easy. Not sure... maybe it was just the effect of 19.


----------



## Caius

Momonoki said:


> Pah, anyone aviable to tell me what i'm supposed to do? I really don't understand and the front page isn't helping.



Follow the clues to find threads or areas on the forum that correspond with the clues.


----------



## Lassy

Stuuuuck on last one ._.


----------



## Chris

Well done *Tom*!!


----------



## Lassy

Ah found all of them!
You guys tried to trick us, my search keyboard couldn't find it!


----------



## Momonoki

Zr388 said:


> Follow the clues to find threads or areas on the forum that correspond with the clues.




How do i know i have got an egg? x)


----------



## Mario.

stuck on 21,22,19,5


----------



## Caius

Momonoki said:


> How do i know i have got an egg? x)



You'll get a pm.


----------



## Momonoki

So, if i think one of the clues leads me to a speficic thread, i get an egg if i'm correct?


----------



## Caius

Momonoki said:


> So, if i think one of the clues leads me to a speficic thread, i get an egg if i'm correct?



You'll see something clickable that gets you the egg.


----------



## Zanessa

Momonoki said:


> So, if i think one of the clues leads me to a speficic thread, i get an egg if i'm correct?





> All eggs, besides puzzle eggs, will say something such as "You found an egg!" and contain a link that will give you one egg.



You'll know when you see "you found an egg!" basically.


----------



## Momonoki

ZanessaGaily said:


> You'll know when you see "you found an egg!" basically.



Is it a big banner or something? I don't want to miss it. I'm sorry im so slow and dumb, i just don't get it.


----------



## krielle

Just 3 more omg ;n;


----------



## Siren137

Right I'm awake! Off to hunt the new ones! And the others I. Still stupidly stuck on!

Congrats to Tom! And everyone else who has all 22!!


----------



## Lassy

Momonoki said:


> Is it a big banner or something? I don't want to miss it. I'm sorry im so slow and dumb, i just don't get it.



Basically most of the time you'll see this:



Spoiler: You found an egg!



Link to egg to click


----------



## Siren137

Boom found 19! Thats a better start than last night lol


----------



## Momonoki

Lassy said:


> Basically most of the time you'll see this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You found an egg!
> 
> 
> 
> Link to egg to click



Found my first egg!


----------



## Nkosazana

OMFG I just got 13 ._.
Im so ********


----------



## Libra

Only missing number 20. I'm sure the answer is obvious, but I'm barely awake so I'm not seeing it (yet), LOL. Maybe I'll have better luck after having eaten breakfast.


----------



## Momonoki

Whoa, after (Slowly...Im a big dumb idiot) understanding, i have got two eggs in the span of five minutes.

Edit:
Make that three.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Haha, I really just want the cute Togepi egg. I think I'm getting the hang of this but it's like...

I found my eggs more via random clicking hoping to run into one than actually using the clues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



i'm defs doing it wrong


----------



## cIementine

*FINALLY found #17. It is actually completely obvious if you know about it.*


----------



## Momonoki

Found another egg


----------



## Diamondarcadia

I don't get any past #15


----------



## Kildor

Gah, I give up.


I'm pretty happy with my Togepi egg anyway.
Congrats to everybody!


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Still stuck at the last 2 lol why is it so hidden?!! And I got trolled 200 bells =(


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyway, thanks to the staff for such a fun event.
Even thought it felt like part of a nightmare, I definitely enjoyed it.


----------



## kasane

Well, I failed :x
Eeeh at least I got my Yoshi Egg 

But I wonder what's going to happen to the leftover eggs :/


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> Well, I failed :x
> Eeeh at least I got my Yoshi Egg
> 
> But I wonder what's going to happen to the leftover eggs :/


Most likely disappear after this event. Who knows, they _might_ come back. But I hope not, because I want the Yoshi and Togepi eggs to stay special just to this event. Because of what they are, YOSHI AND TOGEPI! XD


----------



## ALLCAPS

Ayyyy, found enough eggs for my Togepi egg and I'm perfectly happy!

Thanks for this event and congrats to everyone else!

For my own record, these are the eggs I found:

2, 5, 6, 8, 12, 14, 15, 22, ??

I had lots of fun, thank you~


----------



## Nkosazana

Why is the golden egg sold out? O.0


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Nkosazana said:


> Why is the golden egg sold out? O.0



There is only one and the winner had been announced =x


----------



## VillageDweller

Nkosazana said:


> Why is the golden egg sold out? O.0



Only one was in stock in the first place =p Tom bought it.

So you're not getting your pokeball. ):


----------



## Momonoki

Got my first easter egg form the shop ^^


----------



## kasane

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Most likely disappear after this event. Who knows, they _might_ come back. But I hope not, because I want the Yoshi and Togepi eggs to stay special just to this event. Because of what they are, YOSHI AND TOGEPI! XD



I was having a hard time contemplating on whether I should get the Yoshi Egg, or the Classic Easter Egg plus the Easter Egg ;v;


----------



## cIementine

*I think the yoshi egg is the coolest <3*


----------



## Farobi

I'm 2 confushizzled with egg 17 & 20 yoyoyo


----------



## Nkosazana

VillageDweller said:


> Only one was in stock in the first place =p Tom bought it.
> 
> So you're not getting your pokeball. ):



Awwwh nuuu ;_;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

KitsuneNikki said:


> I was having a hard time contemplating on whether I should get the Yoshi Egg, or the Classic Easter Egg plus the Easter Egg ;v;


I know the feel, I was the same.


----------



## reyy

idgaf really about the easter hunt
it made me go insane


----------



## Panzerpferd

Do I understand correctly that we get to keep the eggs (the spendable ones) after the event ends?


----------



## sej

WHY.CAN'T.I.WORK.OUT.EGG.1.9?????


----------



## Cariad

I want togepi, but I can't find any more! I might get another type to trade in the future.


----------



## Zedark

I've got my Togepi egg so i'm happy


----------



## Farobi

is 21 even hard at all? it seems like i'm the only one stuck there.


----------



## sej

YUSH FOUND NUMBER 19! Right, I can now rest in peace

- - - Post Merge - - -

*rests head on the sofa and breaths a sigh of relief*


----------



## Nerd House

Who got the gold egg?


----------



## sej

*Tom, tbh, I actually don't care about the golden egg. Only about the Yoshi Egg and the Easter Egg*


----------



## cIementine

*@Adol:

Tom got it c:*


----------



## Mario.

MayorAvalon said:


> *I think the yoshi egg is the coolest <3*



I think so to


----------



## Cudon

Farobi said:


> is 21 even hard at all? it seems like i'm the only one stuck there.


You're not the only one :L


----------



## Libra

Still stuck on number 20. Figures I'd find number 17 and then have more trouble with something that's more likely easier!


----------



## ALLCAPS

I decided I wanted another egg so I'm working on getting another 4. I highly doubt I'll find any more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- - - Post Merge - - -

Found 9 and 19 though.


----------



## sej

Guys guys guys, guess what, I FIGURED OUT EGG 17!


----------



## Siren137

Egg 17 is evil! You need certain knowledge for it! That why I'm struggling with 6 still, I don't know the song!


----------



## Kildor

SejxTwiggy said:


> Guys guys guys, guess what, I FIGURED OUT EGG 17!



Then where the hell is your egg?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Siren137 said:


> Egg 17 is evil! You need certain knowledge for it! That why I'm struggling with 6 still, I don't know the song!



Is nothing compare with Egg 21 lol....


----------



## Zanessa

kildor22 said:


> Then where the hell is your egg?



They probably spent it already.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Siren137 said:


> Egg 17 is evil! You need certain knowledge for it! That why I'm struggling with 6 still, I don't know the song!


Congrats. I still can't figure it out. It must be deep in Animal Crossing history or TBT history IDK. XD


----------



## Libra

I found number 20! Woohoo, that means I've found all 22 eggs! Yay! I can finally begin my Monday or what's left of it, LOL.

Thanks to those who made this easter hunt! It was really a lot of fun and quite challenging too! Looking forward to seeing more of this kind of games!


----------



## Kildor

ZanessaGaily said:


> They probably spent it already.



She had zero eggs after she spent it when she found out #19.

I sense lies.


----------



## Libra

Bought the Easter Egg and the Yoshi Egg. I'm happy; I got all the eggs I wanted! It'd have been nice to have the Classic one as well, but maybe next time. ^_^


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I will remember Easter forever...


----------



## potbellypiggy

is it just me having a problem? It says "you found an egg" but when I click the link it just takes me to the currencies page and there is no option to redeem or my eggs hae not been updated?


----------



## Alienfish

got a 5th.. well i knew it before but link wasn't there so.. lol.


----------



## ALLCAPS

I found another egg but I have no idea which one it is. Which makes things all the more difficult.


----------



## Alienfish

want 4 more but gg wp here lol. ugh.


----------



## ALLCAPS

I just need one more and I'm done, ahahahaha. 

For my own record again, I've found:

2, 5, 6, 8, 12, 14, 15, 22, ?? - spent for Togepi Egg

and current:

9, 19, ?? 

I have no idea why I don't know which eggs those two are but... yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just one more!


----------



## cIementine

*Egg 17 is actually quite simple if you know what it refers to! o: *


----------



## Idfldnsndt

I don't understand how to do the puzzle ones


----------



## Maude

potbellypiggy said:


> is it just me having a problem? It says "you found an egg" but when I click the link it just takes me to the currencies page and there is no option to redeem or my eggs hae not been updated?



No, I found one this morning that did the same, I thought maybe it had expired? I know I had not seen it or clicked on it before


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I've seen a few expireds so probably those, or you might have them already.


----------



## Kanapachi

MayorAvalon said:


> *Egg 17 is actually quite simple if you know what it refers to! o: *



This is taunting. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Kanapachi said:


> This is taunting. xD



lol true.

but yeah if you don't get it can be like anything lol


----------



## Siren137

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Congrats. I still can't figure it out. It must be deep in Animal Crossing history or TBT history IDK. XD



Or more recent perhaps? I think I've found one but I just go to the currency page as well and I know I've found the expired ones already.


----------



## Crazy

Think I might be starting to get the hang of it a bit. ;;


----------



## Siren137

I keep refinding the ones I've already found! 3 left for me though! Yay!  hunting down 16, 20 and 21


----------



## sej

kildor22 said:


> She had zero eggs after she spent it when she found out #19.
> 
> I sense lies.



I did figure it out, sent you a PM


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Eggg....egggg....come out already!!lol


----------



## Party Poison

HNG, IS # 21 SUPER OBVIOUS!?  D:  It's my last one and I feel like maybe I need special knowledge of this.  ; ~;

*plops and lays in puddle of own tears*


----------



## ALLCAPS

Found the last egg I needed. It's silly too because I was just there and I completely missed it, so when I went back I was like "how did I miss _that_?"

All in all, had fun! I love my eggies, heehee.


----------



## sej

I feel I have found all of them but I only have found 17 eggs :/


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I will forever remember April 21 where the EGG 21 torture me so badly!!!! right now!!!!!!!!!! *half dead yet not dead*


----------



## sej

it's really annoying because I have 5 more eggs to find but I don't know which one and I want the classic egg


----------



## Siren137

I have 3 left to find, still can't work out 16! Been working on it all night! But I don't know what they want from me! Is the name of the being? the gardener? the gift? What is it?!


----------



## Nouris

AH I GOT 16 FINALLY ;-; 
I feel like I should've gotten that a long time ago


----------



## debinoresu

Nouris said:


> AH I GOT 16 FINALLY ;-;
> I feel like I should've gotten that a long time ago



Even after I got 16 I didnt get it. Idk what that word even means omfg

I cant get any more, 17 fried my brain. I really want another egg collectible but I cant find anymore eggs :/


----------



## Zanessa

I only need to find 4 more for Yoshi and Togepi eggs.. >_<


----------



## Cory

I don't know #21 or #22.


----------



## debinoresu

I thought I had 17 but apparently not. are we allowed to post wrong guesses? prob not

this event isnt fun lmfao its just frustrating as hell

ugh, the newest puzzle one. the puzzle ones make me so mad bc like it could be anything?? we dont even get a letter or a number of letters like

p sure easter irl isnt this hard


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Cory said:


> I don't know #21 or #22.



#21 is the murderer!!!!!!!!


----------



## nammie

21 is also driving me nuts omg...... all my thoughts about where it could be were wrong and now I just have no clue??? like who is "their" supposed to be idk at this point sob


----------



## sn0wxyuki

nammie said:


> 21 is also driving me nuts omg...... all my thoughts about where it could be were wrong and now I just have no clue??? like who is "their" supposed to be idk at this point sob



I am sitting on the same boat as you lol don't end up drowning =x


----------



## nammie

sn0wxyuki said:


> I am sitting on the same boat as you lol don't end up drowning =x



the whole clue doesnt even make sense to me at all I mean at least I had some smidgeon of an idea for the others sigh... maybe thinking up the answers for the other 21 clues pooped out my brain lol


----------



## sn0wxyuki

nammie said:


> the whole clue doesnt even make sense to me at all I mean at least I had some smidgeon of an idea for the others sigh... maybe thinking up the answers for the other 21 clues pooped out my brain lol



When I randomly hit the bulleye for the hint the answer make no sense at all too >< this is why the hint is so hard lol


----------



## VillageDweller

<VillageDweller> FINALLY FOUND 22 HOLLA AT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Alice> oh
<Cory> what
<VillageDweller> I AM FINALLY DONE WITH THIS DUMB EGG HUNT AND DON'T HAVE TO LOOK FOR ANY MORE EGGS THANK GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDD

22 WAS THE DUMBEST THING AND I NEVER WANT TO LOOK AT IT EVER AGAIN


----------



## Cory

VillageDweller said:


> <VillageDweller> FINALLY FOUND 22 HOLLA AT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> <Alice> oh
> <Cory> what
> <VillageDweller> I AM FINALLY DONE WITH THIS DUMB EGG HUNT AND DON'T HAVE TO LOOK FOR ANY MORE EGGS THANK GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDD
> 
> 22 WAS THE DUMBEST THING AND I NEVER WANT TO LOOK AT IT EVER AGAIN



Don't even. I can't do this anymore.


----------



## Flop

Glad it's over. XDDDD


----------



## Alienfish

holy sht one of those were so misleading.

- - - Post Merge - - -

got a few more but took me some hours lol.


----------



## Momonoki

Meh x) I wasen't on all Sunday and only one hour yesterday, so four eggs ain't that bad.


----------



## Alienfish

^not at all considering some clues are pretty misleading or just plain wtf.


----------



## leepotato

I know what thread 3 is on but I don't know WHERE it is on the thread ;A;


----------



## Farobi

leepotato said:


> I know what thread 3 is on but I don't know WHERE it is on the thread ;A;



search functions come in handy


----------



## Party Poison

No final egg for Donevor. . . because 21 hates my guts . . . . 

*continues to stay plopped in puddle of own tears*


----------



## Alienfish

done ugh took me some time xD i will never get the 21 anyways lol


----------



## Nerd House

#20 and #22 remain for me :/

I dont want the 2 eggs I have to go to waste so I need to find these last 2 and get an Easter Egg.


----------



## Libra

Donevor said:


> No final egg for Donevor. . . because 21 hates my guts . . . .
> 
> *continues to stay plopped in puddle of own tears*



Aw, no! Don't give up! Gerard would tell you the same thing, you know that!


----------



## Jacob4

*Still searching for #22. :c*


----------



## Siren137

Still hunting 16, 20 and 21. Been busy this afternoon though so not had much hunting time!


----------



## Nerd House

1 MORE TO GO, UURRGGGHHHH


----------



## Siren137

The clue for 21 seems vague! I can't think where it could be hidden! 

So annoying! I wanted to get hem all so I could get another egg lol


----------



## Cudon

Adol the Red said:


> #20 and #22 remain for me :/
> 
> I dont want the 2 eggs I have to go to waste so I need to find these last 2 and get an Easter Egg.


The answer to #20 is really stupid. It's like the last thing you think of because it's just too obvious.


----------



## Nerd House

Got #20, just #22 remains now!

I had a few ideas for it but none of them worked out ><


----------



## Party Poison

Libra said:


> Aw, no! Don't give up! Gerard would tell you the same thing, you know that!



I'm so tired though, my brain can't function when I've only slept maybe 3-4 these past two days.  It's 6am now and I still can't sleep so I spend my time on TBT till class at noon.  I have no more brain function left and what little I have is for school, haha.

*clicks aimlessly from puddle of tears*

Here 21, 21.  Stop being a tease and get your butt out here.  ; -;


----------



## Libra

Yeah, actually, that's going to be interesting at work tomorrow (Easter Monday, so no work today). I always get the question "What did you do this weekend?" This time the answer is going to be "I searched for eggs... virtual ones... on a forum... to buy other eggs... virtual ones too... and that's... pretty much all I did." I'm actually looking forward to it, haha.


----------



## Party Poison

Libra said:


> Yeah, actually, that's going to be interesting at work tomorrow (Easter Monday, so no work today). I always get the question "What did you do this weekend?" This time the answer is going to be "I searched for eggs... virtual ones... on a forum... to buy other eggs... virtual ones too... and that's... pretty much all I did." I'm actually looking forward to it, haha.



My facebook status for today, haha.


----------



## Nerd House

Libra said:


> Yeah, actually, that's going to be interesting at work tomorrow (Easter Monday, so no work today). I always get the question "What did you do this weekend?" This time the answer is going to be "I searched for eggs... virtual ones... on a forum... to buy other eggs... virtual ones too... and that's... pretty much all I did." I'm actually looking forward to it, haha.



*demands video of their reactions and facial expressions*


----------



## NSFW

i just need that fricking ''Easter Egg'' THE QUACK ONE IS SO EASY FOR ME AND I KNOW ITS THERE BUT I CANT SEEM TO FIND IT
god damn it


----------



## Libra

Adol the Red said:


> *demands video of their reactions and facial expressions*



Oh, I can imagine those perfectly. I often talk to a co-worker about New Leaf and I know he's humoring me because he tends to play Call of Duty, Grand Theft Auto and those kind of games. He's always listening but the look in his eyes is one that clearly says "Okayyyyy, whatever...", LOL.


----------



## Party Poison

Libra said:


> Oh, I can imagine those perfectly. I often talk to a co-worker about New Leaf and I know he's humoring me because he tends to play Call of Duty, Grand Theft Auto and those kind of games. He's always listening but the look in his eyes is one that clearly says "Okayyyyy, whatever...", LOL.



Mine will be more along the lines of: "I searched for eggs... virtual ones... on a forum... to buy other eggs... virtual ones too... and that's... pretty much all I did... and smash my head on the keyboard- 21!?!@!@#$# HNG!  ...I'm okay, so how was your weekend *sips tea casually*"


----------



## Libra

Donevor said:


> Mine will be more along the lines of: "I searched for eggs... virtual ones... on a forum... to buy other eggs... virtual ones too... and that's... pretty much all I did... and smash my head on the keyboard- 21!?!@!@#$# HNG!  ...I'm okay, so how was your weekend *sips tea casually*"



I'm so sorry, but that made me LMAO. Don't give up! And don't smash your head on your keyboard; that can be quite painful. *nods*


----------



## Alienfish

Libra said:


> Yeah, actually, that's going to be interesting at work tomorrow (Easter Monday, so no work today). I always get the question "What did you do this weekend?" This time the answer is going to be "I searched for eggs... virtual ones... on a forum... to buy other eggs... virtual ones too... and that's... pretty much all I did." I'm actually looking forward to it, haha.


mine was like.. babysitting my two small cousins -_-' ugh children


----------



## Siren137

I feel 20 is easier than I'm making it. Argh why can't we discuss ideas!!


----------



## Alienfish

think i got most now. ugh some were painful though.


----------



## Libra

I'm actually thinking that next weekend I'm going to be _really_ bored, LOL.


----------



## Nerd House

*Got #22!

That makes 22/22! Yay completely done!~

Thanks for such a fun yet hairpulling event, TBT Staff! *


----------



## Gandalf

Glad you found them all Adol


----------



## Byngo

I probably won't find all of them in time, but I got a Yoshi Egg and that's all that mattered


----------



## nammie

DONE FINALLY ugh I haven't thought this abstractly in a very long time lol good luck to everyone still looking for eggs!!!


----------



## Flop

Please end this tortuous event. XD


----------



## Jacob4

*Found 'em all!*

Good luck to everyone still finding! c:


----------



## KermitTea

To anyone still looking for eggs good luck and I'd be willing to buy any eggs (Collectibles) you get <3


----------



## Siren137

Oh dear everyone's finishing up now and getting them all...and here's me still stuck on 16, 20 and 21!


----------



## leenaby

I don't think I'll reach my goal but I'm glad I was able to find at more than one egg. Even if I remain with this much, I'm glad I could figure out the clues.


----------



## oath2order

I want to start this off then. Thank you so much to the staff members who worked on this! Some of these were much harder than last years, which was fun. I definitely had a bit of trouble getting them. I'm sure you guys had fun watching us scramble around to get them.

I can't wait for next year to see what you guys come up with  Thanks!


----------



## Amalthea

I hope I'll be better at next year's. Being a newbie makes the clues harder. ;____;


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Haha thank you so much for making my first and most unforgettable Easter ever =D In future when I have kids, I will hide the eggs around and torture them with MY clue lol~


----------



## Caius

I enjoyed this. I'm glad the mods got to join in this time :>


----------



## Siren137

In total agreement with Oath2order! Thanks so much to the staff that made this happen! This was fun and a little painful! Really got the boards going though! Looking forward to the next forum event!


----------



## oath2order

sn0wxyuki said:


> Haha thank you so much for making my first and most unforgettable Easter ever =D In future when I have kids, I will hide the eggs around and torture them with MY clue lol~



Oh, I can't imagine that! If I ever have kids (probably won't), I'll come up with the most devilishly difficult clues.

"Solve this math problem and I'll tell you where the egg is."


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> Oh, I can't imagine that! If I ever have kids (probably won't), I'll come up with the most devilishly difficult clues.
> 
> "Solve this math problem and I'll tell you where the egg is."



Solve 2 math problems and the answers will be the latitude and the longitude of where the egg is.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

oath2order said:


> Oh, I can't imagine that! If I ever have kids (probably won't), I'll come up with the most devilishly difficult clues.
> 
> *"Solve this math problem and I'll tell you where the egg is."*



LMAO I am glad I never will be your kid LOL


----------



## oath2order

Cory said:


> Solve 2 math problems and the answers will be the latitude and the longitude of where the egg is.



Hey, that's not a bad idea, I like it!


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Cory said:


> Solve 2 math problems and the answers will be the latitude and the longitude of where the egg is.



No solve 2 math to find the clue for the next math location to the egg~ when my kid ask where I thought of this I will say "It all start with a Tree"


----------



## Caius

Cory said:


> Solve 2 math problems and the answers will be the latitude and the longitude of where the egg is.



You're a monster


----------



## Eiryii

I found all the ones I could, and still not enough to the Classic Easter Egg ;  3;
If anyone wants to gift me or sell me one, I will be forever grateful~!!


----------



## Cory

Zr388 said:


> You're a monster


Have a smile. Don't be hard boiled.


----------



## Amalthea

I just need one more to get the eggs I want and then I will be happy and I can finally stop putting myself through this psychological torture D:


----------



## Lassy

I actually should be the winner of the Easter event as I've found 23 EGGS 8D !


----------



## sharlzkidarlz

I found two eggs and have clicked on them, but for some reason they're not showing. Is this normaL?


----------



## cIementine

Lassy said:


> I actually should be the winner of the Easter event as I've found 23 EGGS 8D !



wait what? xD


----------



## Nerd House

sharlzkidarlz said:


> I found two eggs and have clicked on them, but for some reason they're not showing. Is this normaL?



Are they the expired ones?


----------



## Ezamoosh

Oh I just found 11 by accident lol??

Damn! I just found 5 by accident as well! I went passed it so many times, but now it's expired D:


----------



## Siren137

Argh think I'm going to have to give up! I can't get the last three! So annoying! I need 16, 20 and 21! Grrrr!


----------



## Lassy

MayorAvalon said:


> wait what? xD



Yeah, I pound a togepi, yoshi and normal egg, and I still got 1 egg left 8D


----------



## rubyy

17, woop, holla. Now I know it, it's still hard.


----------



## Caius

Yeah, I ended up with 23 as well. I think it was a glitch.


----------



## Siren137

Wish I could get an extra one in a glitch lol could get that rainbow egg then hehe


----------



## Shirohibiki

Thank you all so much for this event!!! I'm still missing a lot of them, but it was fun regardless


----------



## debinoresu

20, 21, 22, & the awful 17. Im going to cry I feel so dumb? I cant find any more!


----------



## Siren137

I think most people are struggling with 17 because they haven't heard of what the answer is!


----------



## Zeiro

I could only find nine eggs. Bleh.


----------



## Kammeh

Who ended up with the golden egg? o:


----------



## debinoresu

O I FOUND 22 HELLSYA

back in2 the zone. I will get all of the eggs just u wait


----------



## oath2order

Kammeh said:


> Who ended up with the golden egg? o:



Tom did


----------



## debinoresu

Kammeh said:


> Who ended up with the golden egg? o:



Tom.


----------



## Zeiro

Ok now I've found 10 eggs but I can't find any more.


----------



## sharlzkidarlz

No idea, I just found them and clicked. And because I have no idea what half of these are, I can even check to be sure XD I'm not really bothered anyways unless the turn round and say they're handing out DLCs for eggs or something


----------



## Skyfall

Does anyone know until when will the eggs be available in the shop?  Will they also disappear at 11:00 pm?


----------



## Momonoki

Is it over or is it not over? :O


----------



## Siren137

I would guess so yes as that is when the Easter event ends


----------



## Party Poison

You can still get eggs I think.  I got my last egg just awhile ago, haha, but a couple of the first ones have been expired for awhile.  :>


----------



## Momonoki

Donevor said:


> You can still get eggs I think.  I got my last egg just awhile ago, haha, but a couple of the first ones have been expired for awhile.  :>



I just clicked a link, but nothing happened...Hmmm...


----------



## bigger34

kildor22 said:


> I guess it sucks to be *EU* right now.
> 
> OMG IM SO SORRY I COULDN'T HELP THE BEYONC? REFERENCE.
> *hides in corner forever* sorry



I love you.


----------



## Party Poison

Momonoki said:


> I just clicked a link, but nothing happened...Hmmm...



Which clue, do you know?  They said if your inbox is full it sometimes won't send the egg so if it's full try emptying it and click again.


----------



## oath2order

Momonoki said:


> I just clicked a link, but nothing happened...Hmmm...



Might hve been expired


----------



## Momonoki

Donevor said:


> Which clue, do you know?  They said if your inbox is full it sometimes won't send the egg so if it's full try emptying it and click again.



Uh, i don't actually know the clue. I just clicked around. But i did find another egg just a second ago, that isn't the egg that won't work, and it registred perfectly.
Over: It might have x)


----------



## Party Poison

Momonoki said:


> Uh, i don't actually know the clue. I just clicked around. But i did find another egg just a second ago, that isn't the egg that won't work, and it registred perfectly.



I don't know, sorry.  :c  At least you found one egg, I'm assuming you just got the one so far (Easter Egg Collectible).  If so, good luck!  :>


----------



## Momonoki

Donevor said:


> I don't know, sorry.  :c  At least you found one egg, I'm assuming you just got the one so far (Easter Egg Collectible).  If so, good luck!  :>



Turned out it was the one with the clue "It starts with EA". It expired a day or two ago xD


----------



## frosting

I need one more clue for my final collectible ;~;


----------



## Improv

hey who got the golden egg???

wow jake don't read the page right before this ok nvm


----------



## spamurai

Swurve said:


> hey who got the golden egg???
> 
> wow jake don't read the page right before this ok nvm



Tom won it


----------



## LyraVale

TT I still can't get 17 or 21 TT

21 seems so easy, but I just don't know EXACTLY where to look....grrrrr


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

This egg hunt is hard. I don't know how people are finding their eggs so easily. :/


----------



## Jennifer

Jennifer said:


> You can message me (since I found them all) or Jeremy (since he wrote most of them) as well. (This goes for everyone)
> 
> Edit: Just to make this clear.. this is NOT for helping you find them. It's just for helping you figure out which you have found/which you still need to for the ones that don't have what egg number they are (1-7 + all the puzzle ones)



If anyone still needs help figuring out which they figured out, I'm back on now <3


----------



## Zura

Jennifer said:


> If anyone still needs help figuring out which they figured out, I'm back on now <3



Wait what? can you help me with eggs?


----------



## LyraVale

I wish I was smart enough to figure out how to glitch. :c


----------



## Siren137

Wow! After hours and hours I'm done! Phew! And at least we can all be happy in the knowledge that right now is the longest time until next Easter and the staff make us do this all again!!


----------



## debinoresu

I GOT 17 BITITICHXJHEJD

hurrah

I feel like Im looking in the right place fo 21, I just dont know where it is where im looking.


----------



## Oblivia

Is the earned egg currency going to be removed once the hunt has concluded (for the people who opted to show off their "egg wits" rather than buy collectibles, of course)

I'm just wondering if there's some incentive for saving a few eggs or if I should buy while the collectibles are still available.


----------



## Jennifer

Vaati said:


> Wait what? can you help me with eggs?



I'm only helping people figure out what eggs they already found as the puzzle ones and first 7 aren't numbered.


----------



## Wholockian

I can't find any... I kinda get the clues... But I can't see any eggs there... Am I missing something?


----------



## Fiore

Oblivia said:


> Is the earned egg currency going to be removed once the hunt has concluded (for the people who opted to show off their "egg wits" rather than buy collectibles, of course)
> 
> I'm just wondering if there's some incentive for saving a few eggs or if I should buy while the collectibles are still available.



I'd like to know this as well. It isn't mentioned in the first post.


----------



## Oblivia

Perhaps I can get some actual work done now that I've found all of these elusive little eggs. *breathes long sigh of relief*

Thanks to everyone who organized this event.  It really was tons of fun.


----------



## debinoresu

I WILL FIND EVERY EGG IF IT KILLS ME

im not letting these 2 eggs go to waste


----------



## ShinySandwich

Oh lol


----------



## Zura

I need one more!!!


----------



## Caius

There are *no hints* given here or anywhere else. Stop asking guys.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Ugly barnacle


----------



## Lassy

Zr388 said:


> There are *no hints* given here or anywhere else. Stop asking guys.



How did you also get to have 23 eggs? •^•


----------



## Caius

ShinySandwich said:


> Ugly barnacle



Please remember that post quality is a thing. If you're not contributing to the thread or at least using context to make your posts flow with the rest of the topic, then you're violating a post quality rule. Thanks.



Lassy said:


> How did you also get to have 23 eggs? •^•



I think there was a glitch.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Ok this guy is rude, im gonna get the eggs, i know it


----------



## Lassy

Zr388 said:


> I think there was a glitch.



Ah I don't feel alone anymore xD
High five! I got the glitch too :>


----------



## Zura

I got the egg!


----------



## ShinySandwich

Puzzles are hard tho, they dont even make sense.


----------



## Fiore

Yay, got all of the eggs now. 22 is really clever, I must say.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Grats to Tom on the golden egg.

yes, i know i'm late so what


----------



## gooieooie

I know what the MP3 is, but I don't know what I'm supposed to put in. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, now I got it.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Gah I wanna find at least 1 more egg to get at least 1 collectible D:


----------



## Mini Mario

*Well, I guess I'll never get a Togepi Egg never*


----------



## Zura

Dark Samus said:


> *Well, I guess I'll never get a Togepi Egg never*



Offer over 3k tbt for mine and I may consider!


----------



## LyraVale

I need the glitch. I want the glitch. I have to have the glitch.
Ok, I just want to know how it works.


----------



## Krystal10140

LyraVale said:


> I need the glitch. I want the glitch. I have to have the glitch.
> Ok, I just want to know how it works.


What glitch?


----------



## Zura

How does (Purchasable content) work?


----------



## Mini Mario

Vaati said:


> Offer over 3k tbt for mine and I may consider!


*DANG, is that what they're going for? I was thinking of buying one, well nvm then...*


----------



## toxapex

Fiore said:


> Yay, got all of the eggs now. 22 is really clever, I must say.



I just got 22 as well, those clever f...foxes.


----------



## LyraVale

Krystal10140 said:


> What glitch?



The glitch that helped the people get 23 eggs.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Ok I need help, I think I found egg 15 but every time I click the link it just brings me to the transaction page and doesn't give me the egg. :/


----------



## Amalthea

Well, I've just bought all the eggs I'm content with! I'm looking forward to next year's event. Thanks to everyone who made this possible  Good luck to everyone else still searching for eggs, I hope you find as many as you're looking for!

A bit of (vague) advice, if I may: don't dismiss any possible answers you come up with! Some of them require a bit of thinking outside the box, and others are staring you right in the face.


----------



## ilikewaffles

how long does this go on for?


----------



## Zura

ilikewaffles said:


> how long does this go on for?



I am happy its still going! Please don't end this!!!!


----------



## Mario.

Can't find 20,22 ugh


----------



## Mini Mario

*Can you leave this opened for, I don't know, THE REST OFF ALL ETERNITY?
Sorry, just really aggravated right now >.<*


----------



## ilikewaffles

Vaati said:


> I am happy its still going! Please don't end this!!!!



i joined late in the game so i don't think i have enough chances to get any other eggs due to the expired hints but i wish you luck!


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

I FINALLY FOUND ANOTHER ONE!!! Now I won't miss out on collectibles!


----------



## Mini Mario

*I still don't get how clue eggs work. Do you have to roam on certain threads, or sticky threads, or main threads, or general easy to reach pages? I dunno.*


----------



## Amalthea

Dark Samus said:


> *I still don't get how clue eggs work. Do you have to roam on certain threads, or sticky threads, or main threads, or general easy to reach pages? I dunno.*


The clues reference pages where you will find the egg. There are not stated to be any restrictions on what kind of pages you may find eggs.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

I finally got an egg collectible :3


----------



## Zii

I still can't figure out #21. This is driving me crazy. I want my Easter Egg. T.T


----------



## Thunder

Mario3DWorld777 said:


> Ok I need help, I think I found egg 15 but every time I click the link it just brings me to the transaction page and doesn't give me the egg. :/



Try clearing out your inbox. If that doesn't work, PM me or one of the other mods the link to the thread as it's possible the egg you found might be one of the expired ones.


----------



## ilikewaffles

Thunder said:


> Try clearing out your inbox. If that doesn't work, PM me or one of the other mods the link to the thread as it's possible the egg you found might be one of the expired ones.



What happens if we find an expired one? They don't count anymore right?


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Thunder said:


> Try clearing out your inbox. If that doesn't work, PM me or one of the other mods the link to the thread as it's possible the egg you found might be one of the expired ones.



It's #15, which isn't expired if I'm not mistaken.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Clearing my inbox didn't work, I typed what I think it was in the search bar, click on the You found an egg! link, and it takes me to my transaction log.


----------



## Amalthea

ilikewaffles said:


> What happens if we find an expired one? They don't count anymore right?


The expired eggs will at this point no longer be added to your egg count.


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

WOAH NEVERMIND. I randomly found it, turns out it wasn't where I thought it was. xD


----------



## debinoresu

I DID IT

I DIIIIIID IIIITTTR

IM GOING TO CRY TEARS OF JOY AHHH 

personally I didnt have any fun but I guess this could be fun for people who like puzzles. I managed to obtain some snazzy new collectibles too so thats p nice


----------



## leepotato

Can't figure out any of the puzzle questions. :C


----------



## rubyy

ONE MORE TO GO OMG I CAN DO THIS


----------



## Mariah

I'm too dumb for this. I know what a lot of the clues refer to but I don't know what thread the egg is found in.


----------



## iamnothyper

ONE MOAR COMEON


----------



## rubyy

I'M CRYING I'VE ACTUALLY DONE IT


----------



## Mini Mario

*I did it. I freaking did it...*


----------



## leepotato

Darn I only need 2 more eggs for a Togepi egg but I can't find out any puzzles. >_<


----------



## VioletsTown

In same boat, I am sitting at 7.  My brain is not smart enough for these puzzles.


----------



## Coni

debinoresu said:


> I DID IT
> 
> I DIIIIIID IIIITTTR
> 
> IM GOING TO CRY TEARS OF JOY AHHH
> 
> personally I didnt have any fun but I guess this could be fun for people who like puzzles. I managed to obtain some snazzy new collectibles too so thats p nice



LOL I actually did have fun the first 16 or so, then the puzzles really got my head hurting and even some sleep disorder (I encounter myself thinking at 4am about the puzzles in bed and then getting up to input a wrong code... o_o)
So in the end it wasnt so much fun for me XD, at least a friend and my bf gave me the collectables I was missing so I dont worry anymore about those misleading hints


----------



## toxapex

DANGIT I found egg#5 by accident but it was deactivated...


----------



## Mario.

i give up i can't find 22 or 21 i just need 2 more eggs to get the easter egg


----------



## Skyfall

I have a request for this event.  Afterwards a lot of us are going to have 1 or 2 eggs left... Will you have a lottery we can enter just like for the feathers?  I thought that was a good use of those few leftover points and fun too.  If any mod or admin reads this, thank you for considering it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This was obsessively fun, by the way.


----------



## Jacob4

Skyfall said:


> I have a request for this event.  Afterwards a lot of us are going to have 1 or 2 eggs left... Will you have a lottery we can enter just like for the feathers?  I thought that was a good use of those few leftover points and fun too.  If any mod or admin reads this, thank you for considering it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This was obsessively fun, by the way.



*I would agree with this if it was fair - assuming lots of people used all of their egg currency on eggs from the shop, and may have wanted to participate in this, if it were to happen.
I for one would have saved my egg currency, having known this would happen.*


----------



## Flyffel

As long as the prizes are just eggs and chances to win are slim, it shouldn't really matter.

How many hours do we have left? Also, the shop will be stocked for a little longer, right?


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr

I am done with this Easter egg hunt. Does anyone want to buy my egg? This is not a scam I promise. I'm just wondering, how do you sell eggs?


----------



## Fiore

Shiftyrifterjr said:


> I am done with this Easter egg hunt. Does anyone want to buy my egg? This is not a scam I promise. I'm just wondering, how do you sell eggs?



I was curious to see if you could give egg currency to another user after I saw something odd, but it wouldn't let me even try.


----------



## Lurrdoc

#answerswhen

i wanna know if i was close to getting some right. :I


----------



## Amalthea

Shiftyrifterjr said:


> I am done with this Easter egg hunt. Does anyone want to buy my egg? This is not a scam I promise. I'm just wondering, how do you sell eggs?


The egg currency is not able to be sold or transferred. You can only transfer the egg collectibles to other users.


----------



## roseiscrossing

by find the egg somewhere in TBT, are some eggs on threads? am i allowed to ask this?


----------



## Lurrdoc

roseiscrossing said:


> by find the egg somewhere in TBT, are some eggs on threads? am i allowed to ask this?



the ones labeled clue are somewhere on the site. that includes threads. good luck.


----------



## Heisenberg

Alright, now that I'm off work I gotta find some eggs, lol.


----------



## Drake789

Maybe next year I'll find enough eggs to get the Togepi one XD 

Thanks moderators for hosting the event


----------



## krielle

1 more egg and i'm done! ;u; 
yessss

egg 18 made me laugh lol when i found it


----------



## Cress

1 hour 3 minutes left.


----------



## NaraFlower

I need one more egg so I can get a yoshi egg. T-T


----------



## Jeremy

NaraFlower said:


> I need one more egg so I can get a yoshi egg. T-T



Well you only have 30 minutes before it ends!


----------



## NaraFlower

gah that sucks
I can't get 6, 16, 17, 21, and 22

oh well T-T


----------



## VioletsTown

Well, my brain is dead so i had to give up a while ago but i cant wait for the answers.  I am sure i will be kicking myself when imsee some of them but it was really fun.  That last part to see who will get the golden egg was crazy!


----------



## KermitTea

I have a giveaway going on in. TBT marketplace for those of you that are missing either togepi or yoshi egg


----------



## NaraFlower

Thanks Karen


----------



## Xanarcah

15 minutes til the deadline and I _finally_ found enough eggs to get something. D: 


I wish I'd been on yesterday to have a chance at more eggs, but I was at a convention.


----------



## NaraFlower

Omg Just in time.
Finally got 1 more egg.
Have my Yoshi egg now. lol

Thank you #6. T-T


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Looks like I'm out of luck. Could not for the life of me figure out eggs#17,20, or 21. Oh well. I just wanna know what the answers for those are and if they were truly evil.


----------



## Cress

TIME'S UP!!!!!!!! I'm satisfied with what I got.


----------



## LaceGloves

Got one thing. Still satisfied. Thank you for this wonderful event! c:


----------



## Born2BWild

I could not figure out 90% of the freaking clues. I just randomly searched various parts of the site and hoped for the best.


----------



## amemome

answers will be up soon?


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you to all the staff who put this together! It was defiantly an unforgettable event~


----------



## Zanessa

I got the Togepi egg. That's all that matters to me right now.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Again, thank you to the staff. That was a fun event.


----------



## Kammeh

Can't wait to find out the answers to those puzzles. xD


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I hope so.


----------



## Justin

Yes, we'll have our answer sheet up soon including explanations behind the answers!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Kammeh said:


> Can't wait to find out the answers to those puzzles. xD


Same, I am itching to see what 17 was lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> Yes, we'll have our answer sheet up soon including explanations behind the answers!


Thanks Justin!


----------



## Flyffel

SO, can we do something with the leftover eggs or should I just buy that easter egg while I can (how long can I)?


----------



## Xanarcah

Justin said:


> Yes, we'll have our answer sheet up soon including explanations behind the answers!



I'm really curious to see the reasoning behind some of them. o: 


Probably I'm going to just kick myself for not getting more right.


----------



## amemome

i am waiting for egg17's answer... that was the worst/best question...


----------



## Jeremy

The answers and eggy fun stuff will be posted in a bit.  We are compiling stats.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

I'm curious as to how many people were able to get egg#17.


----------



## amemome

Jeremy said:


> The answers and eggy fun stuff will be posted in a bit.  We are compiling stats.



ohhh god... i'm both excited(eggcited) and terrified


----------



## Thunder

Hi guys, Jeremy told me to go entertain the forum plebs (his words, not mine) while he compiles stats. *honks nose*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Thunder said:


> Hi guys, Jeremy told me to go entertain the forum plebs (his words, not mine) while he compiles stats. *honks nose*


Ok fun.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Since it's over, can we talk about what we thought were the answers?


----------



## amemome

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Since it's over, can we talk about what we thought were the answers?



^^ I would love love LOVE to discuss answers...


----------



## Justin

amemome said:


> ^^ I would love love LOVE to discuss answers...



Feel free to run wild as soon as we get the official list up!


----------



## amemome

OK. egg 17.  I initially thought trick or treat because treat+ chase mayor


----------



## Byngo

Thunder said:


> Hi guys, Jeremy told me to go entertain the forum plebs (his words, not mine) while he compiles stats. *honks nose*



Give me the eggs I didn't find?


----------



## Coni

Can someone please tell about the gardener and the mysterious being!?!?!!?


----------



## Hermione Granger

Coni said:


> Can someone please tell about the gardener and the mysterious being!?!?!!?


It's a reference to past AC titles. You had to go through weird steps to come across the animal that gives you the golden axe.


----------



## amemome

I also put mantis (and every variation of mantis) because of the hunters are the hunted (saw that that was either city folk or wild world's description once catching it) and the fact that they hang out on flowers (specific areas of a "park") and village humans catch them (hunt for them) while mantises themselves are hunters.... yeah...


----------



## Farobi

I got half of my eggs through TBT Market deals! Togepi costed me 2.5k but it was worth it.


----------



## Hermione Granger

amemome said:


> I also put mantis (and every variation of mantis) because of the hunters are the hunted (saw that that was either city folk or wild world's description once catching it) and the fact that they hang out on flowers (specific areas of a "park") and village humans catch them (hunt for them) while mantises themselves are hunters.... yeah...



I figured it would still be Easter related when I thought about it


----------



## Byngo

John Lennon said:


> It's a reference to past AC titles. You had to go through weird steps to come across the animal that gives you the golden axe.



As in, Serena? (We're allowed to talk about answers now, right??)


----------



## amemome

Farobi said:


> I got half of my eggs through TBT Market deals! Togepi costed me 2.5k but it was worth it.



nice!!  They look awesome~~  I wish I could invest in eggs I couldn't get too, but I have under 1000 TBT bells ;A;


----------



## Coni

amemome said:


> I also put mantis (and every variation of mantis) because of the hunters are the hunted (saw that that was either city folk or wild world's description once catching it) and the fact that they hang out on flowers (specific areas of a "park") and village humans catch them (hunt for them) while mantises themselves are hunters.... yeah...



Omg XD I thought it was "SHARKS" because we hunt them in the island and they hunt too but it didnt work D:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Coni said:


> Can someone please tell about the gardener and the mysterious being!?!?!!?


Its deep in Animal Crossing history, its something pretty deep and people tend to forget. Even I didn't know about it till research had to be done. The character related being "mysterious" was even removed from a list up of all characters. It's very forgotten to say at least.


----------



## Cress

Seriously, I couldn't find number 12. (I never bothered with 17 after seeing your positive responses to it.) The quack one was on page 129 I think.


----------



## Mariah

Lunatic said:


> As in, Serena? (We're allowed to talk about answers now, right??)


I think it's Farley.


----------



## toxapex

I got #17 that everybody's talking about, are we allowed to give answers yet?


----------



## Coni

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Its deep in Animal Crossing history, its something pretty deep and people tend to forget. Even I didn't know about it till research had to be done. The character related being "mysterious" was even removed from a list up of all characters.



Woah I had no idea, New Leaf was my first AC ever, but who was this character? Any name? Im curious now  !


----------



## Byngo

Mariah said:


> I think it's Farley.



OHHH... That's why Serena didn't work. ;A;


----------



## Hermione Granger

Lunatic said:


> As in, Serena? (We're allowed to talk about answers now, right??)



Not sure if I can say answers, but this being will not show up unless you donate bells or something for a fountain. It's along the lines of what you said though!


----------



## Cudon

17 was eviiil. Not many bothered with the console it was on, so many didn't have the info needed to answer it


----------



## amemome

Coni said:


> Omg XD I thought it was "SHARKS" because we hunt them in the island and they hunt too but it didnt work D:



same!  I tried that too!  I also tried attack on titans due to the hunters are the hunted reference... and everything halloween related.


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> Give me the eggs I didn't find?



That's not very fun.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Research was indeed necessary for #16.


----------



## Byngo

Thunder said:


> That's not very fun.



I'll bribe you


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Coni said:


> Woah I had no idea, New Leaf was my first AC ever, but who was this character? Any name? Im curious now  !


Haha same, new leaf is my first too. IDK if I can say it but someone already did. owo;


----------



## amemome

Dinomates said:


> 17 was eviiil. Not many bothered with the console it was on, so many didn't have the info needed to answer it



that's cruel just hearing about it... ;A;


----------



## Hermione Granger

amemome said:


> same!  I tried that too!  I also tried attack on titans due to the hunters are the hunted reference... and everything halloween related.



Am I the only one that used "bees" and "children" as an answer for #17?


----------



## toxapex

Dinomates said:


> 17 was eviiil. Not many bothered with the console it was on, so many didn't have the info needed to answer it



I only knew it because of ONE YOUTUBE VIDEO I saw a year ago.

Once they post the answer, I bet people still won't know what it is, hehe.


----------



## Zii

Geez. I had the answer to #21 the whole time and couldn't find that dang thread. >>;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Looks like answers are up.


----------



## Coni

John Lennon said:


> Am I the only one that used "bees" and "children" as an answer for #17?



My first attempt was bees ahahha and right after I failed I felt so silly ;_;


----------



## Cudon

tokayseye said:


> I only knew it because of ONE YOUTUBE VIDEO I saw a year ago.


Next time no riddles about a dead console nobody bought. Like seriously.. Why. Why would you make a riddle about something most people glance over.


----------



## amemome

WTF for 17... that was really really obscure


----------



## Hermione Granger

tokayseye said:


> I only knew it because of ONE YOUTUBE VIDEO I saw a year ago.
> 
> Once they post the answer, I bet people still won't know what it is, hehe.



I'm hoping it's an answer where I can go "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

So 17 also had something to do with a past AC game?

*Looks at answer sheet*
Oh. It was related to Nintendoland.
And ugh, I may have done villager for a past search but I wasn't sure.
As for Thunder, I don't know how I could have located that one. :?


----------



## BungoTheElf

These answers make me feel so stupid


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

17 WAS SWEETDAY! I EVEN OWN THAT GAME! *flips a tables*.....not per say I don't have a wii u, I just own the game.....


----------



## Maude

John Lennon said:


> Am I the only one that used "bees" and "children" as an answer for #17?



I tried bees & tree shaker


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> So 17 also had something to do with a past AC game?


Its a mini game on NintendoLand. I pretty sure NintendoLand came before New Leaf.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Number 20 has me going "AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA"
Good one.

Answers are up btw


----------



## Justin

First post has been updated with the answers! Feel free to go wild discussing the hunt and answers in here.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

IDK why but I kept thinking 17 was something to do with phineas lol.


----------



## amemome

Coni said:


> My first attempt was bees ahahha and right after I failed I felt so silly ;_;



I tried bees too!  don't worry... 17 truly was evil...


----------



## Cudon

I thought 17 had something to do with pokemon safari. :c


----------



## Coni

CONTACT US SECTION!?!?!? 


Ok, that one was really smart.


----------



## iamnothyper

im go gonna cry now


----------



## NaraFlower

I went to the contact us page and saw nothing. Were we supposed to send something?


----------



## amemome

21 is so sweet...   I love that answer!!
p.s. if you click any of the expired egg links,



- - - Post Merge - - -



NaraFlower said:


> I went to the contact us page and saw nothing. Were we supposed to send something?



if you check the bar, there's a you f0und an egg link.


----------



## Kammeh

OMG I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE GUESSED TORTIMER FOR PUZZLE 13!!!
I KNEW IT
BUT I BLEW IT
;-;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

NaraFlower said:


> I went to the contact us page and saw nothing. Were we supposed to send something?


You're not the only one. I guess so.


----------



## Zanessa

nope nevermind l0l


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Was 21 on Thunder's profile page or somewhere else?


----------



## amemome

Serine_Sapphire88 said:


> Was 21 on Thunder's profile page or somewhere else?



if you click the links on the answer sheet, they take you to the thread.


----------



## Panzerpferd

Nintendoland?  I _thought_ #17 might have been from a non-animal crossing game after #20, but I couldn't find anything.
And I spent bunches of time poking around Thunder's profile and the mod list, but it didn't occur to me to look for a thread _introducing_ him as one.  Very clever.  I had fun.  c:


----------



## Born2BWild

I could have gotten more, if I'd known WHAT TO DO ABOUT THE STINKING PUZZLE EGGS. X(

Seriously, WHERE were we supposed to input the code for them or whatever?!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Oh okay. So it was a topic centering on Thunder becoming a mod. Gotcha. Well I'm good now. Until the next hair pulling fun TBT event.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Oh my god. Now that I googled "Sweet Day" I realized I have actually played this game before. Wow.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

amemome said:


> 21 is so sweet...   I love that answer!!
> p.s. if you click any of the expired egg links,
> View attachment 41697
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> if you check the bar, there's a you f0und an egg link.


OH! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Lennon said:


> Oh my god. Now that I googled "Sweet Day" I realized I have actually played this game before. Wow.


I OWN THE GAME, YET I HAVE NEVER PLAYED IT! XDDD
How sad is that!


----------



## iamnothyper

Born2BWild said:


> I could have gotten more, if I'd known WHAT TO DO ABOUT THE STINKING PUZZLE EGGS. X(
> 
> Seriously, WHERE were we supposed to input the code for them or whatever?!



It says on the front page


----------



## Silvery

No wonder I couldn't figure out #17, don't even own a Wii U. :/

Reading Nookipedia really helped out in finding the answer to #16. New Leaf is my first AC game, otherwise I wouldn't have known about Farley.


----------



## Hermione Granger

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> OH! XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I OWN THE GAME, YET I HAVE NEVER PLAYED IT! XDDD
> How sad is that!



I don't blame you. I don't own the game personally, but my boyfriend does and he made me play it, but I wasn't doing well so I just stopped playing the game and forgot about it ever since. It's not my first thought when I think AC


----------



## Party Poison

Haha, I love the who to be mad at bit in the answers.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I knew 21 had something to to with Thunder,  Blue and storm duh.  But I had no idea where to look   Sad that I didn't figure it out 

Thank you for the wonderful hunt.  Jeremy, Justin and Thunder those clues and puzzles were seriously insane.  Thanks for the beautiful eggs Thunder.  I will treasure them


----------



## Born2BWild

iamnothyper said:


> It says on the front page



I see the link, but where were we supposed to enter the code? It never showed up for me. 

EDIT: Wait. Oh. Never mind.

I am an idiot!


----------



## amemome

i'm a bit upset about egg 17... there was literally no way for me to get that unless I researched, and even then, it was difficult since the wiki didn't seem to have it listed on the event page...

oh well...


----------



## BellGreen

One of those things where you feel stupid finding out the answers.

I couldn't change the title for Quick Before the Mods Come so I assume it was changed to Quack in preparation for this egg hunt? It wouldn't really make sense if it was 500 quicks, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

John Lennon said:


> I don't blame you. I don't own the game personally, but my boyfriend does and he made me play it, but I wasn't doing well so I just stopped playing the game and forgot about it ever since. It's not my first thought when I think AC


I see, and same. Sweet Day doesn't "ping" to mind. 
Sorry. XD


----------



## Flyffel

Damn it I tried VILLAGERS and SWEETSDAY as codes but not VILLAGER and SWEETDAY! LOL!


----------



## Born2BWild

One last thing.

Can we do anything with our eggs other than buy stuff at the shop?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Its says in the firs post to click currency at the top and you can exchange your eggs to TBT bells.  10 TBT bells per egg.



Jeremy said:


> *Transfer Your Leftover Eggs to Bells*
> Click "Currency" in the top bar, click your eggs, and input the amount of eggs you want to convert to bells.  1 egg is worth 10 bells.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Flyffel said:


> Damn it I tried VILLAGERS and SWEETSDAY as codes but not VILLAGER and SWEETDAY! LOL!


I did the same thing to 20 when I was typing random stuff related. I did "VILLAGERS" as well and still. It wasn't until I retyped it with "VILLAGER"....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Born2BWild said:


> One last thing.
> 
> Can we do anything with our eggs other than buy stuff at the shop?


Either buy eggs from the shop or convert them to tbt bells. 1 egg -> 10 tbt bells.


----------



## Born2BWild

Thank you! *off to buy the Togepi egg*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

15 Togepi and 98 Yoshi eggs left in the shop.


----------



## crystalmilktea

Ugh number 17 I would have had no way of guessing and I still don't know what it is..
As for Thunder - I spent forever searching your profile page and I couldn't find anything... so then I went on all the posts you made in Ask the Staff UGH I couldn't find a thread for your welcome ;n;
^That being said, can we have an official subforum for announcements like these, and updates and whatnot D:< could also put event threads there as well...


----------



## Zura

Thunder didnt lie. Btw these where horrible I am sorry! The questions almost had nothing to do with the answer wich made most of them mega hard! I want to see better next year!


----------



## gooieooie

I only got two of them.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Vaati said:


> Thunder didnt lie. Btw these where horrible I am sorry! The questions almost had nothing to do with the answer wich made most of them mega hard! I want to see better next year!



Gonna have to agree on this. Especially the first one...


----------



## Thunder

Vaati said:


> I want to see better next year!



Have you considered buying glasses?


----------



## radical6

of course the ones i didnt get were made by thunder


----------



## Flop

Thunder said:


> Have you considered buying glasses?



Thunder is God.


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> Have you considered buying glasses?



Omg man that was Super funny @LaughingPantsOff


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> of course the ones i didnt get were made by thunder



Well I'm glad you had trouble solving mines! Wouldn't be fun if they were too easy. Although the numbers seem to indicate that they weren't the most difficult.


----------



## Flop

Thunder said:


> Well I'm glad you had trouble solving mines! Wouldn't be fun if they were too easy. Although the numbers seem to indicate that they weren't the most difficult.



I found yours to be the easiest, in my opinion. They weren't the ones I wasn't stuck on for hours.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Well I'm glad you had trouble solving mines! Wouldn't be fun if they were too easy. Although the numbers seem to indicate that they weren't the most difficult.



i hate you


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> Well I'm glad you had trouble solving mines! Wouldn't be fun if they were too easy. Although the numbers seem to indicate that they weren't the most difficult.



I got two of yours!


----------



## VioletsTown

I am glad to see that some of them i never would have gotten and therfore when i quit on them, that wasnt too bad.  There were 2 i felt i really should have gotten and am kicking myself.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Jeremy is pretty much the villain here. Anyways, I can't even be mad. I totally didn't see #12 and for #3 instead of checking post #500 i only checked page 500. Shame on me. 

I would like to point out, though, that I totally got one of the puzzles right without meaning to. I was guessing for #16 and since "SERENA" didn't work I thought of the GC version and instead of Farley I put Tortimer as I had never gotten the golden axe in the original game and figured Tortimer was the one who gave it to you. It was actually the answer to #13. LOL. xD


----------



## Zura

The 500 one was kinda easy because I was there! Lol yep a year ago


----------



## Mario.

Omg egg number 6 i thought it was from a mario game wow lol


----------



## Skyfall

I had no chance at those puzzles.


----------



## locker

Thanks so much for the answers


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

I love all the thought that looks like was put into the event.
It was pretty hard... but I only wanted to really get the Yoshi's egg, so I guess I didn't really try all that hard either since I only needed to find 9. =3


----------



## Mario.

Skyfall said:


> I had no chance at those puzzles.



Same here the puzzles were  to hard for me


----------



## Thunder

Flop said:


> I found yours to be the easiest, in my opinion. They weren't the ones I wasn't stuck on for hours.



Yeah, I think the ones I came up with were either too easy or too difficult.


----------



## Cudon

I got 20 for all the wrong reasons. I had no idea it was referencing smash bros, instead I put in Villager since I thought it meant what comes to meet you once you come to your town or what can cause a hostility in your town or something like that.

Btw just by checking out every stickied thread you could find 50% of the eggs.


----------



## Amalthea

Well, it's comforting to know that the ones I didn't get I never would have, haha! Looking forward to next year's, this was great. It's inspired me to organize an egg hunt on another forum I attend


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Flop said:


> I found yours to be the easiest, in my opinion. They weren't the ones I wasn't stuck on for hours.


Same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Yeah, I think the ones I came up with were either too easy or too difficult.


Depends on the mind that tries and solves the puzzle I guess. I think there is rough amount in each boat.


----------



## Gandalf

I tried SWEETTREATS a few times before I realised that wasn't even related for question 17..


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Dinomates said:


> I got 20 for all the wrong reasons. I had no idea it was referencing smash bros, instead I put in Villager since I thought it meant what comes to meet you once you come to your town or what can cause a hostility in your town or something like that.
> 
> Btw just by checking out every stickied thread you could find 50% of the eggs.


Yeah, that's how I found some of mine haha. Checked mostly all popular threads, stickies, or rules.


----------



## Libra

This was so much fun! Again; a huge *thank you* to Jeremy and Thunder for this! <3

Animal Crossing Wiki has become my new best friend now, LOL. It's how I found Farley and Sweet Day, though I admit that it took a lot of searching and clicking.

I found Farley because he was mentioned on Serena's page, so I thought "Let me try that then". Sweet Day I found because at some point I used a synonym for "treats" (namely candy) and Sweet Day was in the list of results. Until then I had been trying all the insects and fish that I could think of and the fact that ants can be found on candy made me try a search for candy. Villager I found via Google by searching for "animal crossing fight" and reading the normal Wiki page.

I'm not sure there was a lot of logic in my searching, but hey, it worked! ^_^

That being said, New Leaf is my first game so I'd never heard of Farley and Sweet Day, but the answers weren't impossible to find, even for those who aren't familiar with the previous games. I really like that; so, good job Jeremy and Thunder! <3


----------



## Farobi

Thanks to Justin for giving me TBT Bells too.


----------



## Nkosazana

Well the ones I didn't get I didn't actually know about o.o


----------



## Kildor

Is the "dark blue storm" egg on Thunder's profile? I checked his VMs and there were none.
I could have missed it.. 
But I just realised. #17... was easy. I've been searching NINTENDOLAND for hours during the event and didn't realise I was so close.
Thanks for the fun event!


----------



## Thunder

Libra said:


> This was so much fun! Again; a huge *thank you* to Jeremy and Thunder for this! <3





kildor22 said:


> Is the "dark blue storm" egg on Thunder's profile? I checked his VMs and there were none.
> I could have missed it..
> But I just realised. #17... was easy. I've been searching NINTENDOLAND for hours during the event and didn't realise I was so close.
> Thanks for the fun event!



No, it was found on the post I made on my promotion thread.

I'm happy you guys enjoyed it! Makes planning these things all the better.


----------



## Lassy

It was a very fun event itself, but #21 deeply penalized newer members. It was more obvious for people who were there when a thunder was promoted and finding the thread itself was quite hard!
#17, you got to know a bit about other games!
But for FERLAY, I actually guessed as I knew Serena, from GameCube version, and her wiki page linked back to him, luckily. Otherwise I think somebody who's fairly young wouldn't have guessed him :/
Well nothing can be fair, even the release of the new clues weren't done in advantage for all timezones.


----------



## Siren137

AC wiki and the advance search on the here have been my best friends for the last two days!

Great fun and big thanks for the staff! Get thinking of the next event, we will all be ready!


----------



## Chessa

I surely enjoyed it! Thanks to everyone who helped to create this event!


----------



## spamurai

Ahh mannnnn. The last couple are so obvious when you know them.

I'm pretty sure I tried villager though xD

Thanks for hosting this guys! You completely hijacked my weekend xD Was fun though


----------



## reyy

blarg
i feel so stupid now


----------



## ALLCAPS

Haaaaah, glad I didn't try for Egg 17 because I never would've known it at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I _knew_ Egg 21 had something to do with *Thunder*, I just didn't know where to look! Same with Egg 18's Frozen, though I was mostly looking for people with Frozen sigs, ahahaha. 

I thought Egg 4 referred to something in the shop. Gah.

I think the one I'm most frustrated about is the 500 quacks egg. I've been in the Quack, Before the Mods Come thread looking for where they hit 500 but there were waaaaaaaay too many posts. I scrolled through pages and pages and couldn't find it and eventually I just gave up. But sheesh. I could've gotten it. Hmph. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All in all, a really fun event! Thank you! I love my eggs~


----------



## Kanapachi

I typed in villager into clue 20 and it didn't give me the egg. :|

Oh well, my luck.

EDIT: I SPELLED IT WITH AN S UUGGGHH



EDIT: I found a point where 500 quacks were reached but only Thunder and Gallows posted, so apparently they reached it before. >_>


----------



## Maude

I am pretty new here, I have only been a member a few weeks. I had a lot of fun seeing different parts of the forum from the ones I usually visit and didn't feel my newness penalized me at all. I think the puzzle questions were my weakest spot and now that I see the answers I realize I was so close, just typed the wrong thing, so I feel better 

This was very good fun (even the hard parts I didn't get) and obviously a lot of work for the staff, thank you very much!!!


----------



## sej

Maude said:


> I am pretty new here, I have only been a member a few weeks. I had a lot of fun seeing different parts of the forum from the ones I usually visit and didn't feel my newness penalized me at all. I think the puzzle questions were my weakest spot and now that I see the answers I realize I was so close, just typed the wrong thing, so I feel better
> 
> This was very good fun (even the hard parts I didn't get) and obviously a lot of work for the staff, thank you very much!!!



I agree! I am very grateful!


----------



## debinoresu

so glad I found all of them so im not kicking myself now lmfao


----------



## Alienfish

that able sisters were so freaking misleading lol.


----------



## Fearthecuteness

I never got the chance to do this. It sucks.


----------



## debinoresu

I got the totaka one p easy bc 
a) the song plays in my favorite villager's house (Wolfgang)
b) I watched a.. DYKG? something like DYKG on totaka's song, so I figured if it wasnt the name of the song it'd be his name. It was prob the easiest one for me to get lmfao


----------



## Alienfish

Fearthecuteness said:


> I never got the chance to do this. It sucks.



I was away so missed the expired ones but meh alright after you killed your brain for a few hours lol.


----------



## Lauren

Lurrdoc said:


>



This is my new motivation for EVERYTHING


----------



## Jacob4

*Random question, but when will the Easter Eggs no longer be available in the shop?*


----------



## Jeremy

F L a K e said:


> *Random question, but when will the Easter Eggs no longer be available in the shop?*



Day or two I guess.


----------



## Zura

I probably would of never gotten the *Thunder* Promotion one. Like I knew *Thunder* had something to do with it but I didn't think it would be that. also thumbs up if you search through thousands of threads to find it!


----------



## Momonoki

After some work and a nice gift from Donevor, I got all the eggs


----------



## BambiOmega

Darn I was just too busy to look around here for eggs I really wanted to get that togepi egg!


----------



## mob

the answers made me feel stupid!


----------



## LyraVale

I STILL think 17 should have been BEARS or MOSQUITOS or something like that. XD

Great game though. It was fun to share my misery! I feel like we bonded, TBT and me, me and TBT. Together forever. <3


----------



## Mao

When I click my eggs to convert it, it just brings me to my currency page? noob here *waves*


----------



## Oblivia

fallenchaoskitten said:


> I love all the thought that looks like was put into the event.
> It was pretty hard... but I only wanted to really get the Yoshi's egg, so I guess I didn't really try all that hard either since I only needed to find 9. =3



I only wish I could have a more laid back mindset like yours!  I was lusting after the Togepi egg, but being an obsessive uber completionist I HAD to solve every puzzle and find every egg.   I'm a bit behind at work now, thanks to a virtual egg hunt and a desire to buy pixelated eggs so my profile and posts have more flair.  -_-


----------



## Mini Mario

I'll use this thread as my own easter egg hunt ^^


Spoiler: EGG FIND





Hey, aren't I only working on Easter?
Eh, whatever...


----------



## Jeremy

I hope you guys bought what you need to because the eggs will leave the shop soon.  And the currency may be gone tomorrow, so make sure you transfer your remaining eggs to bells.


----------



## JellyDitto

Eggs to bells? What? o.o


----------



## Jeremy

Domowithamustache said:


> Eggs to bells? What? o.o



See the bottom of the first post


----------



## Big Forum User

I started the thread Who's Seen Frozen, and apparently the thread was one of the egg places. That thread must really be popular.


----------



## Heisenberg

I wanted to be the 3000th poster


----------



## Avolt

Who won the Golden Egg?


----------



## Thunder

That'd be Tom.


----------



## Avolt

Ah okay thanks, was just wondering haven't been on in a bit.


----------



## Libra

This weekend is boring, LOL. Last weekend was so much fun with the easter egg hunt! <3 I can't wait for the next event! (Though I'm guessing that'll take a while. That's okay, though; makes events like these even more special! <3)


----------

